# please help me by recommending recordings



## science

Please recommend to me the recordings that you believe are the most important in classical music. Periodically I'll buy the most recommended ones, trusting the collective judgement of this forum community.

For practicality's sake, please recommend particular recordings rather than box sets... though if I can find the particular recording that you recommend in a box set, I might go in that direction.

I've been listening a few years but the truth is that I'm basically a newbie to classical music. Please don't bother trying to tailor your recommendations to my taste (I like everything I've heard from Gregorian Chant to spectralism and new complexity); my goal is to educate myself ASAP. Instead, please tell me what recordings you love most, or what recordings you think are the most important for me to know well. When you agree with someone's recommendation, please say so because I will be counting up how many recommendations each recording gets and listening to the most recommended ones.

I know that it is a bit personal for each of you, that there isn't an objectively correct answer, but I appreciate all of your input and advice. I absolutely promise to listen to all of the recordings that the community highly recommends.*

To anyone who contributes: I thank you so much for your help!

You can find the most recent tally somewhere down thread, and if you agree with any of these recommendations, please let me know so that I can prioritize it more highly, and if there is anything missing that you'd like to recommend, please let me know about that too! _Please!_ I deeply appreciate ALL recommendations! Don't hold back!

*Spotify and iTunes music aren't available in my country, and I don't listen to pirated music on youtube, so if I don't already own a highly recommended recording, I will buy it as soon as I can.

This is a new go at an old thread (http://www.talkclassical.com/30858-entirely-surrendering-my-own.html). I'm hoping to elicit more advice by changing the phrasing and the layout.


----------



## science

As of post #7, here is the tally of past recommendations and the music I've heard thanks to this project:

*Recommendations Obeyed:*

1. Sorabji (1892): Opus Clavicembalisticum - Ogdon 1988 (KenOC, Wood, arcaneholocaust)
2. Donizetti (1797): Lucia di Lammermoor - Sutherland 1961 Decca (ArtMusic, Wood, Bas)
3. Bantock (1868): Fifine at the Fair - Beecham on EMI (AH music, ShropshireMoose, Wood, Burroughs)
4. Beethoven (1770): Missa Solemnis - Klemperer 1966 EMI (GGluek, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm)
5. Berlioz (1803): Benvenuto Cellini - Davis 1972 Philips (some guy, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm)
6. Bartók (1881), Eötvös, Ligeti: Violin Concertos - Kopatchinskaya (senza sordino, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm)
7. Ohana (1913): Works for Orchestra - Tamayo 2000 Timpani (Prodromides, Andolink, dgee, Rhythm)
8. Romitelli (1963): Index of Metals - Octors 2005 Cypres (dgee, Wood, some guy)

*Outstanding Recommendations: *

4 recommendations: 
- Berg (1885): Violin Concerto - Kranser, Webern (Mahlerian, TurnaboutVox, Burroughs, Wrahms) **

3 recommendations: 
- Telemann (1681): Tafelmusik - Belder on Brilliant (HaydnBearstheClock, Wrahms, arcaneholocaust) 
- Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Gould (Jonathan Wrachford, Burroughs, GioCar) *
- Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Schiff (arcaneholocaust, TurnaboutVox, GioCar) 
- Schumann (1810): Kinderszenen, etc. - Horowitz (shangoyal, Shropshire Mouse, GioCar)
- Saint-Saëns (1835): Piano Concertos - Hough (Burroughs, senza sardina, Gio Car) *
- Copland (1900): Appalachian Spring - Bernstein, NYP (Burroughs, senza sordino, arcaneholocaust) *
- Nono (1924): A Pierre, etc. - Heusinger / Neos (Mahlerian, ptr, arcaneholocaust) 
- Karkowski (1958) and Menche: Unleash - 2008 Alien8 (some guy, Wood, ptr) *

2 recommendations: 
- Brumel (c.1460, etc.): The Art of the Netherlands - Munrow (SimonNZ, ptr)
- Bach, CPE (1714): Violin Sonatas - Beyer c. 2005 Zig Zag (Andolink, Wood) *
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 23 - Howard Shelley (Burroughs, arcaneholocaust) *
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 24 - Brendel, Mackerras (Burroughs, TurnaboutVox) 
- Beethoven (1770): Piano Concertos #3 & 4 - Perahia, Haitink (Burroughs, arcaneholocaust) *
- Beethoven (1770): Fidelio - Klemperer (GGluek, arcaneholocaust)
- Czerny (1791): Piano Sonatas #11, 1 - Margin Jones (AH music, TurnaboutVox)
- Schumann (1810): Piano Sonata #1, Kreisleriana - Perahia (Burroughs, TurnaboutVox) 
- Schumann (1810), Grieg: Piano Concertos - Perahia, Davis (Burroughs, senza sordino) *
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #1, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra (Burroughs, Wrahms)
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #2, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra (Burroughs, Wrahms)
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #3, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra (Burroughs, Wrahms)
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #4, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra (Burroughs, Wrahms)
- Sousa (1854): Marches - Hoskins, EMI (sid james, Winterreisender) *
- Taneyev (1856): Suite de concert; Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - Oistrakh (senza sardine, ptr) *
- Mahler (1860): Das Lied von der Erde - Ludwig, Wunderlich, Klemperer (GGluek, arcaneholocaust)
- Brian (1876): Symphonies #4 & 12 - Leaper (Wood, TurnaboutVox)
- Bridge (1879): Violin Sonata, etc. - Nash Ensemble (TurnaboutVox, arcaneholocaust)
- Grainger (1882): various works in "Salute to Percy Grainger" on Decca (Sid James, Nereffid) *
- Szymanowski (1882): Violin Concertos - Mordkovitch (senza sardine, Wrahms) 
- Martinů (1890): Cello Sonatas - Isserlis, Mustonen (BIS) (GioCar, arcaneholocaust) 
- Mantovani (1905): Le Sette Chiese - Mälkki 2008 (ptr, Wood) *
- Cage (1912): Europera 5 (pending feasibility / ArtMusic, Wood) 
- Petitgirard (1950): The Little Prince - Petitgirard 2012 Naxos (Nereffid, Wood) *
- Salonen (1958): Violin Concerto (Burroughs, arcaneholocaust) *

1 recommendation: 
- Josquin: De profundis & other Motets - Cordes / CPO (Alypius) 
- Janequin (c. 1485): La Chasse et autres chansons - Ensemble Janequin (Winterreisender) *
- Claudin de Sermisy (c. 1490), etc.: Henry VIII & his 6 Wives - Munrow (ptr) 
- Susato (c. 1510), etc.: Two Renaissance Dance Bands, etc. - Munrow (ptr)
- Lassus, Hassler, Erbach (1532, 1564, 1568): Festal Sacred Music of Bavaria (Wood) ** 
- "Negri" (1532): Le Gratie d'Amore - Ensemble La Folia (Wood)
- Monteverdi (1567): Selva morale e spirituale - Corbuz (SimonNZ) 
- Marais (1656): Suites pour viole de gambe - Quintana (Sid James) 
- Vivaldi (1678): Violin Concertos per Pisendel - Sinkovsky (Alypius) 
- Rameau (1683): Les grands motets - Christie (Wrahms) 
- Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Richter (GioCar) 
- Bach, JS (1685): Goldberg Variations - Labadie (Vesuvius) 
- Bach, JS (1685): Trio Sonatas - Purcell Quartet / Chandos (Vesuvius) 
- Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Curtis (Clayton)
- Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Jacobs (Clayton)
- Haydn (1732): The Creation - Spering (HaydnBearstheClock)
- Haydn (1732): Harmoniemesse - Harnoncourt (HaydnBearstheClock)
- Haydn (1732): Heiligmess, etc. - Marriner (HaydnBearstheClock)
- Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 50 - Nomos Quartett (HaydnBearstheClock)
- Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 20 - London Haydn Quartet (HaydnBearstheClock)
- Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 33 - Buchberger Quartet (HaydnBearstheClock)
- Haydn (1732): London Symphonies - C. Davis (HaydnBearstheClock) *
- Haydn (1732): Paris Symphonies - Kuijken (HaydnBearstheClock)
- Haydn (1732): Piano Sonatas H.XVI/49, 46, 20 - Couvert (HaydnBearstheClock)
- Haydn (1732): Piano Sonatas & Concertos - Ax (HaydnBearstheClock)
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #13 & 24 - Shelley (Burroughs) 
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 21 - Gulda, Abbado (Burroughs) 
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos - Brendel, Marriner (arcaneholocaust) *
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #21 & 24 - Shelley (Burroughs)
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos (Vox Box edition) (Burroughs) - pending feasibility 
- Mozart (1756): Requiem - Harnoncourt (Burroughs) 
- Mozart (1756): Symphonies 38-41 - Mackerras: Scottish SO (Burroughs) 
- Mozart (1756): Symphonies 39-41, Bassoon Concerto - Immerseel (Wood) 
- Beethoven (1770), Schumann, Grieg, Brahms: Piano Concertos - Fleisher, Szell (Burroughs) 
- Beethoven (1770), etc.: Piano concertos, etc. - Arrau "Virtuoso Philosopher" EMI (Burroughs) 
- Beethoven (1770): String Quartets, opp. 127 & 135 - Quartetto Italiano (TurnaboutVox) 
- Beethoven (1770): String Quartets, opp. 130 & 133 - Quatuor Talich (TurnaboutVox) 
- Beethoven (1770): Symphony #9 - Beecham (Shropshire Mouse) 
- Schubert, Schumann (1797, 1810): Piano Sonatas - Perahia (Burroughs) 
- Schumann (1810): Works for Piano & Orchestra - Perahia, Abbado (Burroughs) 
- Schumann (1810): Fantasiestücke, etc. - Finghin Collins (TunraboutVox)
- Schumann (1810) and Brahms: Violin Concertos - Zehetmair (Burroughs) 
- Chopin (1810): Piano Concerto #1, etc. - Ax, Mackerras / Sony (Burroughs) 
- Chopin (1810): Piano Concerto #2, etc. - Ax, Mackerras / Sony (Burroughs)
- Liszt (1811) & Grieg: Piano Concertos - Hough (Burroughs)
- Chopin (1810): Piano Concertos - Ax, Ormandy / RCA (Burroughs) 
- Verdi (1813): Nabucco - Gardelli, Suliotis (Clayton)
- Brahms (1833): Piano Concertos - Hough (Burroughs) 
- Tchaikovsky (1840): Swan Lake - Previn (Burroughs)
- Tchaikovsky (1840): Piano Concertos - Hough (Burroughs) 
- Heuberger (1850), etc.: Schwarzkopf sings Operetta - Schwarzkopf (SimonNZ)
- Taneyev (1856): Oresteia (Richannes Wrahms)
- Strauss, R (1864): Four Last Songs, etc. - Norman, Masur (TurnaboutVox) *
- Roussel (1869), etc.: Autour de la harpe - Montreal Chamber Players (Alypius)
- Rachmaninoff (1873): Piano Concertos - Howard Shelley (Burroughs)
- Caplet (1878): Le miroir de Jesus - Foster 2009 (Naxos / Marco Polo) (Prodromides)
- Bax (1883): Orchestral Works, vol. 1 Chandos (Wrahms)
- Bax (1883): Symphony #7, Tintagel - Lloyd-Jones (Wrahms) 
- Prokofiev (1891) & Shostakovich: Violin Concertos - Vengerov, Rostropovich (senza sordino) *
- Lyatoshynsky (1895): Symphony #3 (Rhombic) - pending feasibility 
- Rozsa (1907): Violin Concerto, etc. - Heifetz (Burroughs)
- Rosenman (1924): Fantastic Voyage (Prodromides) - pending feasibility
- Gubaidulina (1931): Night in Memphis (Wood)
- Koppel (1944): Moon Child's Dream - Petri 1992 Sony (brands)
- Adams (1947): Violin Concerto - Hanslip (senza sordino) 
- Feiler (1951): Music for dead Europeans (ptr) - pending feasibility
- Gomelskaya (1964): Symphony #2 'Ukraine Forever (wood) - pending feasibility, else the link

+ Rhythm's command to listen to the oldest composer first in case of ties (which is why I've recorded everyone's birth years)

* I have this and will listen as soon as it is the most commanded recording. 
** I will order this or have already ordered it!


----------



## Animato

You see, Science, there are so many different styles within classical music, so many areas: chamber music, opera, concertos, symphonies, solo music, vocal music.

I would recommend that you first of all find out which kind of classical music you like and then start linstening to whole works.
I don’t like to give you a long list – you need a life-time to listen to all important operas, symphonies and oratories of music history.

Here are some recommendations:
Opera: Bizet “Carmen”, Verdi “Rigoletto”, Puccini “La Boheme”

Symphony: Beethoven symphonies, Brahms 2. Symph. Tshaikovsky 4. Symph., Rachmaninov 2. Symph

Concertos: Tshaikovsky Violin Conterto, b-moll Piano-Concerto, Mozart Piano Concertos KV 466, 488, Chopin Piano Concertos
Organ music: Every work by J.S. Bach

Chamber music: generally I do not recommend to listen to chamber music for classical-music-beginners. It is special music. But you may listen to Dvorak’s American string quartett.

I don't recommend special recordings. It does make sense only when you already know a certain oevre and can identify differences in interpretation.

have fund listening to classical music !
Animato


----------



## GioCar

Ok, let's start from this:










which I consider my best buy in 2014, at least so far.
The first sonata is really thrilling, but the whole CD is amazing.


----------



## science

Animato said:


> You see, Science, there are so many different styles within classical music, so many areas: chamber music, opera, concertos, symphonies, solo music, vocal music.
> 
> I would recommend that you first of all find out which kind of classical music you like and then start linstening to whole works.
> I don't like to give you a long list - you need a life-time to listen to all important operas, symphonies and oratories of music history.
> 
> Here are some recommendations:
> Opera: Bizet "Carmen", Verdi "Rigoletto", Puccini "La Boheme"
> 
> Symphony: Beethoven symphonies, Brahms 2. Symph. Tshaikovsky 4. Symph., Rachmaninov 2. Symph
> 
> Concertos: Tshaikovsky Violin Conterto, b-moll Piano-Concerto, Mozart Piano Concertos KV 466, 488, Chopin Piano Concertos
> Organ music: Every work by J.S. Bach
> 
> Chamber music: generally I do not recommend to listen to chamber music for classical-music-beginners. It is special music. But you may listen to Dvorak's American string quartett.
> 
> I don't recommend special recordings. It does make sense only when you already know a certain oevre and can identify differences in interpretation.
> 
> have fund listening to classical music !
> Animato


Ok, well, thank you anyway. If you do happen to think of any particular recordings you'd like to recommend, please come back and let me know. I would appreciate that very much.


----------



## science

GioCar said:


> Ok, let's start from this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which I consider my best buy in 2014, at least so far.
> The first sonata is really thrilling, but the whole CD is amazing.


Thank you so much! I truly appreciate this. I hope someone seconds it!

Please feel free to recommend more recordings or to second other people's recommendations.

Thank you!


----------



## GioCar

science said:


> Thank you so much! I truly appreciate this. I hope someone seconds it!
> 
> Please feel free to recommend more recordings or to second other people's recommendations.
> 
> Thank you!


You are welcome! 

I went through your list. 
I am not familiar with most of the above recordings (quite an interesting list anyway), but I can recommend for sure:
- Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Gould (Jonathan Wrachford, Burroughs) *
- Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Schiff (arcaneholocaust, TurnaboutVox)
two poles apart but very interesting readings, although my favourite is the Sviatoslav Richter recording for the stunning clarity of the contrapuntal lines.

- Schumann (1810): Kinderszenen, etc. - Horowitz (shangoyal, Shropshire Mouse)
of a touching beauty

- Saint-Saëns (1835): Piano Concertos - Hough (Burroughs, senza sordino) *
really exciting. A firework!

More to come...


----------



## science

GioCar said:


> You are welcome!
> 
> I went through your list.
> I am not familiar with most of the above recordings (quite an interesting list anyway), but I can recommend for sure:
> - Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Gould (Jonathan Wrachford, Burroughs) *
> - Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Schiff (arcaneholocaust, TurnaboutVox)
> two poles apart but very interesting readings, although my favourite is the Sviatoslav Richter recording for the stunning clarity of the contrapuntal lines.
> 
> - Schumann (1810): Kinderszenen, etc. - Horowitz (shangoyal, Shropshire Mouse)
> of a touching beauty
> 
> - Saint-Saëns (1835): Piano Concertos - Hough (Burroughs, senza sordino) *
> really exciting. A firework!
> 
> More to come...


This helps me so much! Thank you!


----------



## Guest

I will perhaps look for my own recommendations soon, but I'll go ahead and second these:

Telemann - Tafelmusik on Brilliant

Nono - A Pierre, etc (I actually have this work on Stradivarious, but I doubt it would come less recommended on NEOS!)

Martinu - Cello Sonatas with Isserlis

Salonen - Violin Concerto


----------



## GGluek

At the risk of seeming like a huge Klemperer fan (which I'm not, but I recognize a great recording when I hear one), let me add two more:

Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde (Klemperer/Ludwig/Wunderlich)
Beethoven: Fidelio (Klemperer et al)


----------



## Guest

GGluek said:


> At the risk of seeming like a huge Klemperer fan (which I'm not, but I recognize a great recording when I hear one), let me add two more:
> 
> Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde (Klemperer/Ludwig/Wunderlich)
> Beethoven: Fidelio (Klemperer et al)


Oh hey, I'll second both of these before I get in the shower


----------



## MagneticGhost

Khachaturian's Violin Concerto - Chandos/Neeme Jarvi/Royal Scottish/Lydia Mordkovitch -- This is essential. Such depth of tone in the Adagio from the soloist.








Bridge - Oration -- Steven Isserlis, Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Tapiola Sinfonietta - Uber emotional and so poignant at the end. Isserlis presents this little known work as the masterpiece it deserves to be. The Bloch Schelomo and the Hough are none too shabby too.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Difficult to find but marvellous rendition of Taverner's masterwork in context. Wonderful acoustics. One of my favourite CDs ever.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

View attachment 46689




> MagneticGhost: Khachaturian's Violin Concerto - Chandos/Neeme Jarvi/Royal Scottish/Lydia Mordkovitch -- This is essential. Such depth of tone in the Adagio from the soloist.


That performance of the Khachaturian Violin Concerto is a pearl beyond praise in my book. The last movement's just so vivaciously-done and fantastically-executed. Wonderful fun.


----------



## science

arcaneholocaust said:


> I will perhaps look for my own recommendations soon, but I'll go ahead and second these:
> 
> Telemann - Tafelmusik on Brilliant
> 
> Nono - A Pierre, etc (I actually have this work on Stradivarious, but I doubt it would come less recommended on NEOS!)
> 
> Martinu - Cello Sonatas with Isserlis
> 
> Salonen - Violin Concerto


Thank you! I have added these in.


----------



## science

GGluek said:


> At the risk of seeming like a huge Klemperer fan (which I'm not, but I recognize a great recording when I hear one), let me add two more:
> 
> Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde (Klemperer/Ludwig/Wunderlich)
> Beethoven: Fidelio (Klemperer et al)





arcaneholocaust said:


> Oh hey, I'll second both of these before I get in the shower


I thank both of you very much!


----------



## mirepoix

Shostakovich 10 - Mravinsky with the Leningrad Philharmonic. My copy is from the Mravinsky Edition, Vol.9 on Melodiya.
I hesitate to suggest it because some find the amount of audience noise too distracting, however it's not an problem for me as I feel the brooding intensity of this performance ultimately overwhelms it. Also, it's mono, if that's considered an issue.


----------



## amfortas

I second the Norman/Masur recording of Strauss's Four Last Songs!


----------



## Alypius

On the old thread, I had recommended a trio of discs that have become "desert island" discs for me over the last year: (1) The Montreal Chamber Players' brilliant performances of a series of chamber works by Debussy, Ravel, Ropartz, and Roussel, entitled _Autour de la harpe_ [ATMA Classique, 2006]; (2) the recent performance of Josquin Desprez's motets by Manfred Cordes & the Weser Renaissance Bremen [CPO, 2012]); and (3) Dmitry Sinkovsky & the Il Pomo d'Oro's remarkable performance of Vivaldi's "Per Pisendel" violin concertos, part of the Vivaldi Edition (Naive, 2013). Let me use this to second (or third or fourth) several recommendations from others:

*Brumel (c.1460, etc.): The Art of the Netherlands - David Munrow / Early Music Consort of London * (previously recommended by SimonNZ, ptr)










(Sometimes this has been issued with a different cover). This is one of the pioneering recordings in the Early Music movement. Munrow and his band unearth a startling range of works and composers and perform them with extraordinary verve.

*Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Schiff* (previously recommended by arcaneholocaust, TurnaboutVox, GioCar)










Sorry. This is, of necessity, a box set (I appreciate what you say in the opening post -- but there is no way around it in this case; and given that it is from ECM, on the pricey side). But it is a significant interpretation -- and worth the money.

*Martinů (1890): Cello Sonatas - Isserlis, Mustonen (BIS)* (already recommended by GioCar, arcaneholocaust)

I own Isserlis' earlier interpretation of these (with Peter Evans on Helios), and checked these against the earlier performance. Isserlis brings equal fire and depth to this, and while Mustonen can be a quirky pianist, he sounds excellent here. A cellist friend of mine has said that he thinks that these are the finest cello sonatas of the century.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

amfortas said:


> I second the Norman/Masur recording of Strauss's Four Last Songs!


Make that a 'trebly-praised' recommendation. I love the rich-dark-wine-of-a-voice Norman has for "_Beim Schlafengehen_" especially; although I must confess that my all-time favorite _Four Last Songs _by the widest of margins is the EMI Szell/Schwarzkopf.


----------



## MagneticGhost

Marschallin Blair said:


> Make that a 'trebly-praised' recommendation. I love the rich-dark-wine-of-a-voice Norman has for "_Beim Schlafengehen_" especially; although I must confess that my all-time favorite _Four Last Songs _by the widest of margins is the EMI Szell/Schwarzkopf.


Make that a quadruple. Norman is spine tingling here.


----------



## amfortas

Marschallin Blair said:


> Make that a 'trebly-praised' recommendation. I love the rich-dark-wine-of-a-voice Norman has for "_Beim Schlafengehen_" especially.


Yes! And then . . . and then . . . she holds that note!!!


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> Originally Posted by Marschallin Blair
> 
> Make that a 'trebly-praised' recommendation. I love the rich-dark-wine-of-a-voice Norman has for "Beim Schlafengehen" especially.
> 
> amfortas: Yes! And then . . . and then . . . she holds that note!!!


Oh my God, yes!!! 'Yes!' Yes!' Yes!'. . . . _'YEEEEEEESSSSSSS!_'

For that_ passage_?-- no one does it like her. Pure gorgeosity.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

> Originally Posted by Marschallin Blair
> 
> Make that a 'trebly-praised' recommendation. I love the rich-dark-wine-of-a-voice Norman has for "Beim Schlafengehen" especially; although I must confess that my all-time favorite Four Last Songs by the widest of margins is the EMI Szell/Schwarzkopf.
> 
> MagneticGhost: Make that a quadruple. Norman is spine tingling here.


_"Garçon! Six espressos: quatre pour mes amis et deux pour moi."_


----------



## Marschallin Blair

*Baker/Kubelik Mahler Das Lied von der Erde*

















And at the top of the list? For that cathartic ritual of crying infinitely and endlessly over sublime beauty?

I_ dare _you.

_;D_


----------



## Trout

I'll second the following:

- Adams (1947): Violin Concerto - Hanslip
- Berg (1885): Violin Concerto - Krasner, Webern
- Haydn (1732): London Symphonies - C. Davis
- Mahler (1860): Das Lied von der Erde - Ludwig, Wunderlich, Klemperer
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos - Brendel, Marriner
- Mozart (1756): Symphonies 38-41 - Mackerras: Scottish SO
- Salonen (1958): Violin Concerto

and nominate:

- Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - Silverman, Adams, BBC Symphony Orchestra
- Bruckner: Symphony #9 - Giulini, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
- Dvorak: Symphony #9 - Kondrashin, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
- Ives: Piano Sonata #2 - Kalish
- Ligeti: Etudes - Aimard
- Magnard: Symphonies - Sanderling, Malmo Symphony Orchestra
- Mozart: Symphonies 35, 40, 41 - Szell, Cleveland Orchestra

Also, I believe Schiff recorded Bach's WTC a couple times and the one Alypius refers to above is the newer 2011 recording. It might be best if those who recommended it specified which one(s) they endorse.


----------



## bigshot

Mozart Piano Concerto 6, 17, 21 Geza Anda
Offenbach Gaite Parisienne Fiedler
Ravel Daphnis et Chloe Munch
Beethoven Symphony No 6 Bohm


----------



## Guest

Trout said:


> - Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - Silverman, Adams, BBC Symphony Orchestra
> - Bruckner: Symphony #9 - Giulini, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra
> - Ligeti: Etudes - Aimard
> 
> Also, I believe Schiff recorded Bach's WTC a couple times and the one Alypius refers to above is the newer 2011 recording. It might be best if those who recommended it specified which one(s) they endorse.


+1

And yes, latest Schiff on ECM.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I'm happy to second:

Martinů (1890): Cello Sonatas - Isserlis, Mustonen (BIS)
Bridge - Oration -- Steven Isserlis, Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Tapiola Sinfonietta

...and to propose / command:

Zemlinsky: Songs - Haselbock, Henschel (Bridge)
Schoenberg: Gurrelieder Dunn, Jerusalem, Fassbaender, Becht, Haage, Hotter; Riccardo Chailly, Berlin RSO, St. Hedwig's Cathedral Choir, Düsseldorf Städtischer Musikvereins Chorus (Decca)
Bartok: String Quartet No. 4, SZ 91 and String Quartet No. 5, SZ 102 - Tokyo String Quartet (DG)
(The slight snag here is that these may no longer be available as a separate disc)
Hindemith: Piano Sonatas - Markus Becker (Hyperion)


----------



## mirepoix

bigshot said:


> <snip>
> Ravel Daphnis et Chloe Munch


I'll go along with that. A passionate performance.


----------



## science

As of post #30, here is the tally of past recommendations and the music I've heard thanks to this project:

*Recommendations Obeyed:*

1. Sorabji (1892): Opus Clavicembalisticum - Ogdon 1988 (KenOC, Wood, arcaneholocaust)
2. Donizetti (1797): Lucia di Lammermoor - Sutherland 1961 Decca (ArtMusic, Wood, Bas)
3. Bantock (1868): Fifine at the Fair - Beecham on EMI (AH music, ShropshireMoose, Wood, Burroughs)
4. Beethoven (1770): Missa Solemnis - Klemperer 1966 EMI (GGluek, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm)
5. Berlioz (1803): Benvenuto Cellini - Davis 1972 Philips (some guy, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm)
6. Bartók (1881), Eötvös, Ligeti: Violin Concertos - Kopatchinskaya (senza sordino, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm)
7. Ohana (1913): Works for Orchestra - Tamayo 2000 Timpani (Prodromides, Andolink, dgee, Rhythm)
8. Romitelli (1963): Index of Metals - Octors 2005 Cypres (dgee, Wood, some guy)

*Outstanding Recommendations: *

5 recommendations: 
- Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Schiff (ECM) (arcaneholocaust, TurnaboutVox, GioCar, alypius, SimonNZ) **
- Berg (1885): Violin Concerto - Kranser, Webern (Mahlerian, TurnaboutVox, Burroughs, Wrahms, Trout) **
- Martinů (1890): Cello Sonatas - Isserlis, Mustonen (BIS) (GioCar, arcaneholocaust, alypius, TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ) **

4 recommendations: 
- Mahler (1860): Das Lied von der Erde - Ludwig, Wunderlich, Klemperer (GGluek, arcaneholocaust, Trout, SimonNZ)*
- Strauss, R (1864): Four Last Songs, etc. - Norman, Masur (TurnaboutVox, amfortas, Marschallin Blair, Magnetic Ghost) *
- Ligeti (1923): Etudes - Aimard (Trout, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ, Alypius) *
- Nono (1924): A Pierre, etc. - Heusinger / Neos (Mahlerian, ptr, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ) **
- Adams (1947): The Dharma at Big Sur - Adams (Trout, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ, Alypius)

3 recommendations: 
- Brumel (c.1460, etc.): The Art of the Netherlands - Munrow (SimonNZ, ptr, alypius)
- Telemann (1681): Tafelmusik - Belder on Brilliant (HaydnBearstheClock, Wrahms, arcaneholocaust) 
- Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Gould (Jonathan Wrachford, Burroughs, GioCar) *
- Haydn (1732): London Symphonies - C. Davis (HaydnBearstheClock, Trout, SimonNZ) *
- Beethoven (1770): Fidelio - Klemperer (GGluek, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ)
- Schumann (1810): Kinderszenen, etc. - Horowitz (shangoyal, Shropshire Mouse, GioCar)
- Saint-Saëns (1835): Piano Concertos - Hough (Burroughs, senza sardina, Gio Car) *
- Bridge (1879): Violin Sonata, etc. - Nash Ensemble (TurnaboutVox, arcaneholocaust, TurnaboutVox) *
- Szymanowski (1882): Violin Concertos - Mordkovitch (senza sardina, Wrahms, SimonNZ) 
- Copland (1900): Appalachian Spring - Bernstein, NYP (Burroughs, senza sordino, arcaneholocaust) *
- Adams (1947): Violin Concerto - Hanslip (senza sardino, Trout, SimonNZ) 
- Karkowski (1958) and Menche: Unleash - 2008 Alien8 (some guy, Wood, ptr) *
- Salonen (1958): Violin Concerto (Burroughs, arcaneholocaust, Trout) *

2 recommendations: 
- Josquin (1450): De profundis & other Motets - Cordes / CPO (Alypius, SimonNZ) 
- Janequin (c. 1485): La Chasse et autres chansons - Ensemble Janequin (Winterreisender, SimonNZ) *
- Taverner (1490): Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - Parrott - MagneticGhost, TurnaboutVox
- Claudin de Sermisy (c. 1490), etc.: Henry VIII & his 6 Wives - Munrow (ptr, SimonNZ) 
- Susato (c. 1510), etc.: Two Renaissance Dance Bands, etc. - Munrow (ptr, SimonNZ)
- Bach, CPE (1714): Violin Sonatas - Beyer c. 2005 Zig Zag (Andolink, Wood) *
- Haydn (1732): Heiligmess, etc. - Marriner (HaydnBearstheClock, SimonNZ)
- Haydn (1732): Paris Symphonies - Kuijken (HaydnBearstheClock, SimonNZ) *
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos - Brendel, Marriner (arcaneholocaust, Trout) *
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #6, 17, 21 - Anda (bigshot, SimonNZ) *
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 23 - Howard Shelley (Burroughs, arcaneholocaust) *
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 24 - Brendel, Mackerras (Burroughs, TurnaboutVox) 
- Mozart (1756): Symphonies 38-41 - Mackerras: Scottish SO (Burroughs, Trout) 
- Beethoven (1770): Piano Concertos #3 & 4 - Perahia, Haitink (Burroughs, arcaneholocaust) *
- Beethoven (1770): String Quartets, opp. 127 & 135 - Quartetto Italiano (TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ) 
- Czerny (1791): Piano Sonatas #11, 1 - Margin Jones (AH music, TurnaboutVox)
- Schumann (1810): Piano Sonata #1, Kreisleriana - Perahia (Burroughs, TurnaboutVox) 
- Schumann (1810), Grieg: Piano Concertos - Perahia, Davis (Burroughs, senza sordino) *
- Bruckner (1824): Symphony #9 - Giulini (Trout, arcaneholocaust) *
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #1, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra (Burroughs, Wrahms)
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #2, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra (Burroughs, Wrahms)
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #3, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra (Burroughs, Wrahms)
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #4, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra (Burroughs, Wrahms)
- Sousa (1854): Marches - Hoskins, EMI (sid james, Winterreisender) *
- Taneyev (1856): Suite de concert; Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - Oistrakh (senza sardine, ptr) *
- Schoenberg (1874): Gurrelieder - Chailly (Decca) - TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ
- Ravel (1875): Daphnis et Chloe - Munch - bigshot, mire pox *
- Brian (1876): Symphonies #4 & 12 - Leaper - Wood, TurnaboutVox
- Grainger (1882): various works in "Salute to Percy Grainger" on Decca - Sid James, Nereffid *
- Bridge (1891): Oration; etc. "In the Shadow of War" (BIS) - Isserlis - MagneticGhost, TurnaboutVox
- Khachaturian (1893), Kabalevsky: Violin Concertos - Mordkovitch, Jarvi (Chandos) - MagneticGhost, TurnaboutVox
- Mantovani (1905): Le Sette Chiese - Mälkki 2008 - ptr, Wood *
- Cage (1912): Europera 5 (pending feasibility) - ArtMusic, Wood 
- Petitgirard (1950): The Little Prince - Petitgirard 2012 Naxos - Nereffid, Wood *

1 recommendation: 
- Ventadorn (1100s), etc.: "Troubadours" - Clemencic - SimonNZ
- Anonymous (1200s), etc.: "Pilgrimage to Santiago" - Pickett - SimonNZ
- Lassus, Hassler, Erbach (1532, 1564, 1568): Festal Sacred Music of Bavaria - Wood ** 
- "Negri" (1532): Le Gratie d'Amore - Ensemble La Folia - Wood
- Monteverdi (1567): Selva morale e spirituale - Corbuz - SimonNZ
- Various (16th to 19th centuries): Psalms of David - Willcocks - SimonNZ
- Marais (1656): Suites pour viole de gambe - Quintana - Sid James 
- Vivaldi (1678): Violin Concertos per Pisendel - Sinkovsky - Alypius 
- Rameau (1683): Les grands motets - Christie - Wrahms 
- Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Richter - GioCar
- Bach, JS (1685): Goldberg Variations - Labadie - Vesuvius 
- Bach, JS (1685): Trio Sonatas - Purcell Quartet (Chandos) - Vesuvius
- Bach, JS (1685), Gubaidulina: Violin Concertos - Mutter - senza sordino *
- Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Curtis - Clayton
- Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Jacobs - Clayton
- Haydn (1732): The Creation - Spering - HaydnBearstheClock
- Haydn (1732): Harmoniemesse - Harnoncourt - HaydnBearstheClock
- Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 50 - Nomos Quartett - HaydnBearstheClock
- Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 20 - London Haydn Quartet - HaydnBearstheClock
- Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 33 - Buchberger Quartet - HaydnBearstheClock
- Haydn (1732): Piano Sonatas H.XVI/49, 46, 20 - Couvert - HaydnBearstheClock
- Haydn (1732): Piano Sonatas & Concertos - Ax - HaydnBearstheClock
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #13 & 24 - Shelley - Burroughs 
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 21 - Gulda, Abbado - Burroughs
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #21 & 24 - Shelley - Burroughs
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos (Vox Box edition; pending feasibility - Burroughs
- Mozart (1756): Requiem - Harnoncourt - Burroughs
- Mozart (1756): Symphonies 35, 40, 41 - Szell - Trout
- Mozart (1756): Symphonies 39-41, Bassoon Concerto - Immerseel - Wood 
- Beethoven (1770), Schumann, Grieg, Brahms: Piano Concertos - Fleisher, Szell - Burroughs
- Beethoven (1770), etc.: Piano concertos, etc. - Arrau "Virtuoso Philosopher" (EMI) - Burroughs 
- Beethoven (1770): String Quartets, opp. 130 & 133 - Quatuor Talich - TurnaboutVox
- Beethoven (1770): Symphony #6 - Bohm - bigshot
- Beethoven (1770): Symphony #9 - Beecham - Shropshire Mouse 
- Schubert, Schumann (1797, 1810): Piano Sonatas - Perahia - Burroughs
- Schumann (1810): Works for Piano & Orchestra - Perahia, Abbado - Burroughs 
- Schumann (1810): Fantasiestücke, etc. - Finghin Collins - TunraboutVox
- Schumann (1810), Brahms: Violin Concertos - Zehetmair - Burroughs 
- Schumann (1810), Lalo, Saint-Saens: Cello Concertos - Starker - senza sordino 
- Chopin (1810): Piano Concerto #1, etc. - Ax, Mackerras (Sony) - Burroughs 
- Chopin (1810): Piano Concerto #2, etc. - Ax, Mackerras (Sony) - Burroughs
- Liszt (1811) & Grieg: Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs
- Chopin (1810): Piano Concertos - Ax, Ormandy (RCA) - Burroughs 
- Verdi (1813): Nabucco - Gardelli, Suliotis - Clayton
- Verdi (1813): La Traviata - Callas, Rescigno 1958 - Marschallin Blair
- Offenbach (1819): Gaite Parisienne - Fielder - bigshot *
- Brahms (1833): Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs 
- Bizet (1838): Carmen - Callas, Pretre (EMI) - Animato
- Tchaikovsky (1840): Swan Lake - Previn - Burroughs
- Tchaikovsky (1840): Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs 
- Tchaikovsky (1840): Piano Concerto - Horowitz, Toscanini - big shot *
- Tchaikovsky (1840), Brahms: Violin Concertos - Heifetz - senza sordino *
- Dvorak (1841): Symphony #9 - Kondrashin: Vienna - Trout
- Heuberger (1850), etc.: Schwarzkopf sings Operetta - Schwarzkopf - SimonNZ
- Taneyev (1856): Oresteia - Wrahms
- Elgar (1857), Carter: Cello Concertos - Weilerstein (Decca) - senza sordino
- Mahler (1860): Das lied von der Erde - Kubelik - Marschallin Blair
- Magnard (1865): Symphonies - Sanderling - Trout
- Roussel (1869), etc.: Autour de la harpe - Montreal Chamber Players - Alypius
- Zemlinsky: Songs - Haselbock, Henschel (Bridge) - TurnaboutVox 
- Rachmaninoff (1873): Piano Concertos - Shelley - Burroughs
- Ives (1874): Piano Sonata #2 - Kalish - Trout
- Caplet (1878): Le miroir de Jesus - Foster 2009 (Naxos / Marco Polo) - Prodromides
- Respighi (1879): Fountains of Rome, etc. - Sinopoli - big shot
- Bartok (1881): String Quartets - Takacs Quartet - Alypius *
- Bartok (1881): String Quartets #4 & 5 - Tokyo SQ - TurnaboutVox
- Bax (1883): Orchestral Works, vol. 1 Chandos - Wrahms
- Bax (1883): Symphony #7, Tintagel - Lloyd-Jones - Wrahms 
- Martinů (1890): Symphony #1 - Neumann - SimonNZ
- Prokofiev (1891) & Shostakovich: Violin Concertos - Vengerov, Rostropovich - senza sordino *
- Lyatoshynsky (1895): Symphony #3 (pending feasibility) - Rhombic 
- Hindemith (1895): Piano Sonatas - Becker (Hyperion) - TurnaboutVox
- Shostakovich (1906): Symphony #10 - Mravinsky - mire pox
- Rozsa (1907): Violin Concerto, etc. - Heifetz - Burroughs
- Cage (1912): Sonatas & Interludes for Prepared Piano - SimonNZ
- Rosenman (1924): Fantastic Voyage (Prodromides) - pending feasibility
- Gubaidulina (1931): Night in Memphis (Wood)
- Koppel (1944): Moon Child's Dream - Petri 1992 Sony - brands
- Feiler (1951): Music for dead Europeans - ptr - pending feasibility
- Saariaho (1952): 6 Japanese Gardens, etc. - Jodelet, etc. - SimonNZ
- Gomelskaya (1964): Symphony #2 'Ukraine Forever - wood - pending feasibility, else the link

+ Rhythm's command to listen to the oldest composer first in case of ties (which is why I've recorded everyone's birth years)

* I have this and will listen as soon as it is the most commanded recording. 
** I will order this or have already ordered it!


----------



## science

Thank you so much to everyone who has contributed.


----------



## SimonNZ

I could happily second these:

- Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Schiff (ECM) (arcaneholocaust, TurnaboutVox, GioCar, alypius) **
- Martinů (1890): Cello Sonatas - Isserlis, Mustonen (BIS) (GioCar, arcaneholocaust, alypius, TurnaboutVox) **
- Mahler (1860): Das Lied von der Erde - Ludwig, Wunderlich, Klemperer (GGluek, arcaneholocaust, Trout)*
- Nono (1924): A Pierre, etc. - Heusinger / Neos (Mahlerian, ptr, arcaneholocaust) 
- Haydn (1732): London Symphonies - C. Davis (HaydnBearstheClock, Trout) *
- Beethoven (1770): Fidelio - Klemperer (GGluek, arcaneholocaust)
- Szymanowski (1882): Violin Concertos - Mordkovitch (senza sardine, Wrahms) 
- Ligeti (1923): Etudes - Aimard (Trout, arcaneholocaust)
- Adams (1947): The Dharma at Big Sur - Adams (Trout, arcaneholocaust)
- Adams (1947): Violin Concerto - Hanslip (senza sardino, Trout) 
- Josquin: De profundis & other Motets - Cordes / CPO (Alypius) 
- Janequin (c. 1485): La Chasse et autres chansons - Ensemble Janequin (Winterreisender) *
- Claudin de Sermisy (c. 1490), etc.: Henry VIII & his 6 Wives - Munrow (ptr) 
- Susato (c. 1510), etc.: Two Renaissance Dance Bands, etc. - Munrow (ptr)
- Haydn (1732): Heiligmess, etc. - Marriner (HaydnBearstheClock)
- Haydn (1732): Paris Symphonies - Kuijken (HaydnBearstheClock)
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #6, 17, 21 - Anda (bigshot) *
- Beethoven (1770): String Quartets, opp. 127 & 135 - Quartetto Italiano (TurnaboutVox) 
- Schoenberg (1874): Gurrelieder - Chailly (Decca) (TurnaboutVox)

and I'll add these for now:

Martinu's Symphony No.1 - Vaclav Neumann
Cage's Sonatas and Interludes - John Tilbury
Saariaho's Six Japanese Gardens etc - Florent Jodilet
"Troubadours" - Rene Clemencic
"The Pilgrimage To Santiago" - Philip Pickett
"The Psalms Of David" - David Willcocks


----------



## bigshot

I thought of another one... Respeghi Fountains of Rome Sinopoli


----------



## bigshot

Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto: Horowitz/Toscanini live 1942


----------



## science

SimonNZ said:


> I could happily second these:
> 
> and I'll add these for now:
> 
> "The Psalms Of David" - David Willcocks


Thank you so much for this phenomenal post!

Is that Psalms of David album Gregorian chant?


----------



## SimonNZ

science said:


> Is that Psalms of David album Gregorian chant?


"Anglican Chant", I believe.


----------



## science

Except for the Psalms of David album which I'm unsure where to place on the list, I think I'm all updated. 

Thank you again to everyone who is recommending! 

I went shopping today but the place I went didn't have Schiff's Bach, the Martinu cello sonatas, or the Nono disk. There are two more good places for me to look before I turn to ordering them online. The Berg I will have to order. 

Progress is being made!


----------



## science

SimonNZ said:


> "Anglican Chant", I believe.


Hmmm. Any idea when it was composed? Is it Medieval? Sixteenth century?


----------



## Alypius

Let me second a couple more that SimonNZ had also seconded -- which will push them up to four recommendations each:

- Ligeti (1923): Etudes - Aimard (Trout, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ)










- Adams (1947): The Dharma at Big Sur - Adams (Trout, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ)










Adams' _Dharma_ (a concerto for electric violin) is, for me, one of the best works of the 21st century. Note on availability of these: The first is still inexpensive (especially from Amazon sellers), but seems to be going out of print. The second is beginning to get rather expensive (but some Amazon sellers have it at a reasonable price). Note that _Dharma at Big Sur_ is part of a 2 CD set with Adams' _My Father Knew Charles Ives_ (also an interesting work).

Vox had recommended Bartok's String Quartets #4 and #5 with the Tokyo Quartet. Since Bartok's complete (6) quartets are normally collected as a 2-fer, I would recommend all six (for a variety of reasons -- which, if I remember right, you expressed your interest in reaction to the extended discussion of these in the thread "Cycle Review: Bartok". I favor the performances of a native Hungarian quartet, the Takacs Quartet, as the best entry into Bartok's unique oeuvre:

- Bartok (1881) - The Six Quartets - Takacs Quartet (Decca, 1998)


----------



## senza sordino

These CDs are among my favourites and two are new to my collection
Bach Violin Concerti in Am and E and Gubaidulina In Tempus Praesens 
View attachment 46731

Elgar and Carter cello concerti
View attachment 46732

Schumann, Lalo, Saint Saëns Cello Concerti
View attachment 46733

Brahms and Tchaikovsky Violin Concerti
View attachment 46734


and I second the Ravel Daphnis Chloe by Munch


----------



## MagneticGhost

MagneticGhost said:


> View attachment 46689
> 
> 
> Khachaturian's Violin Concerto - Chandos/Neeme Jarvi/Royal Scottish/Lydia Mordkovitch
> 
> View attachment 46690
> 
> Bridge - Oration -- Steven Isserlis, Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Tapiola Sinfonietta


 Did u not like these. I think they've both been seconded as well. Can't see that they've made it to your list.

Also Nominated - Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - Andrew Parrott/Taverner Choir (post#13)

I'm feeling somewhat left out


----------



## SimonNZ

science said:


> Hmmm. Any idea when it was composed? Is it Medieval? Sixteenth century?


The tradition, I think, goes back to the sixteenth century, but the settings used in this set come mostly from around the 1850s.

Also: a hearty seconding of MagneticGhost's Taverner/Parrott disc.


----------



## science

MagneticGhost said:


> Did u not like these. I think they've both been seconded as well. Can't see that they've made it to your list.
> 
> Also Nominated - Taverner - Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - Andrew Parrott/Taverner Choir (post#13)
> 
> I'm feeling somewhat left out


Wow, I'm so sorry! I have no idea what happened!

Ok, I've fixed that now. I really apologize. I definitely didn't do it on purpose, and I really appreciate those recommendations. Please feel free to add more and I'll do my darnedest not to overlook them this time!


----------



## science

Alypius said:


> Let me second a couple more that SimonNZ had also seconded -- which will push them up to four recommendations each:
> 
> - Ligeti (1923): Etudes - Aimard (Trout, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Adams (1947): The Dharma at Big Sur - Adams (Trout, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adams' _Dharma_ (a concerto for electric violin) is, for me, one of the best works of the 21st century. Note on availability of these: The first is still inexpensive (especially from Amazon sellers), but seems to be going out of print. The second is beginning to get rather expensive (but some Amazon sellers have it at a reasonable price). Note that _Dharma at Big Sur_ is part of a 2 CD set with Adams' _My Father Knew Charles Ives_ (also an interesting work).
> 
> Vox had recommended Bartok's String Quartets #4 and #5 with the Tokyo Quartet. Since Bartok's complete (6) quartets are normally collected as a 2-fer, I would recommend all six (for a variety of reasons -- which, if I remember right, you expressed your interest in reaction to the extended discussion of these in the thread "Cycle Review: Bartok". I favor the performances of a native Hungarian quartet, the Takacs Quartet, as the best entry into Bartok's unique oeuvre:
> 
> - Bartok (1881) - The Six Quartets - Takacs Quartet (Decca, 1998)


Thank you! I've added the Takacs. I wonder whether you intended to recommend the Tokyo Quartet as well?


----------



## science

Well, after my embarrassment vis-a-vis poor Magnetic Ghost, I think I've got everything updated as of now. 

Thank you again to everyone. I'm looking forward to my next few months of listening!


----------



## MagneticGhost

science said:


> Wow, I'm so sorry! I have no idea what happened!
> 
> Ok, I've fixed that now. I really apologize. I definitely didn't do it on purpose, and I really appreciate those recommendations. Please feel free to add more and I'll do my darnedest not to overlook them this time!


No worries  
I did think I might be on your ignore list though 

BTW - The Taverner is the Tudor Composer c.1490 not Tavener 1944.


----------



## Animato

Hi Science,

O.K. here are some recommendations regarding certain recordings:
Bizet's opera "Carmen" please listen to Maria Callas with Georges Pretre as conductor.
There are so many good recordings regarding the symphonies I listed, that I would like
to avoid recommending certain recordings. Just listen to Beethoven Symphonies and
those of Tshaikovsky, they are excellent !

May I ask you Science: Where do you take the time to listen to all the recommendations in this thread?
I am an employee - and I have got about one hour PER WEEK to listen to music. As stated before, I think
it takes a life-time to listen to all these recordings listed in this thread. I play the piano - and of course
I prefer to make music myself than to listen to recordings in my spare time.

nevertheless: enjoy listening to classical music!


----------



## science

Animato said:


> Hi Science,
> 
> O.K. here are some recommendations regarding certain recordings:
> Bizet's opera "Carmen" please listen to Maria Callas with Georges Pretre as conductor.
> There are so many good recordings regarding the symphonies I listed, that I would like
> to avoid recommending certain recordings. Just listen to Beethoven Symphonies and
> those of Tshaikovsky, they are excellent !
> 
> May I ask you Science: Where do you take the time to listen to all the recommendations in this thread?
> I am an employee - and I have got about one hour PER WEEK to listen to music. As stated before, I think
> it takes a life-time to listen to all these recordings listed in this thread. I play the piano - and of course
> I prefer to make music myself than to listen to recordings in my spare time.
> 
> nevertheless: enjoy listening to classical music!


The answer is that I'm semi-retired. Not totally retired, but I rarely work more than 20 hours a week. I think my wife and I have saved enough to retire but we'd rather still save more than take any chances. So my bigger problem is that my wife and I disagree about music.... Not a lot of Nono gets played when my wife is around, and a lot gets played when she isn't! It's ok, because I can play Bach.... Speaking of which, she's home now....


----------



## science

As of post #30, here is the tally of past recommendations and the music I've heard thanks to this project:

*Recommendations Obeyed:*

1. Sorabji (1892): Opus Clavicembalisticum - Ogdon 1988 (KenOC, Wood, arcaneholocaust)
2. Donizetti (1797): Lucia di Lammermoor - Sutherland 1961 Decca (ArtMusic, Wood, Bas)
3. Bantock (1868): Fifine at the Fair - Beecham on EMI (AH music, ShropshireMoose, Wood, Burroughs)
4. Beethoven (1770): Missa Solemnis - Klemperer 1966 EMI (GGluek, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm)
5. Berlioz (1803): Benvenuto Cellini - Davis 1972 Philips (some guy, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm)
6. Bartók (1881), Eötvös, Ligeti: Violin Concertos - Kopatchinskaya (senza sordino, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm)
7. Ohana (1913): Works for Orchestra - Tamayo 2000 Timpani (Prodromides, Andolink, dgee, Rhythm)
8. Romitelli (1963): Index of Metals - Octors 2005 Cypres (dgee, Wood, some guy)

*Outstanding Recommendations: *

5 recommendations: 
- Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Schiff (ECM) (arcaneholocaust, TurnaboutVox, GioCar, alypius, SimonNZ) **
- Berg (1885): Violin Concerto - Kranser, Webern (Mahlerian, TurnaboutVox, Burroughs, Wrahms, Trout) **
- Martinů (1890): Cello Sonatas - Isserlis, Mustonen (BIS) (GioCar, arcaneholocaust, alypius, TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ) **

4 recommendations: 
- Mahler (1860): Das Lied von der Erde - Ludwig, Wunderlich, Klemperer (GGluek, arcaneholocaust, Trout, SimonNZ)*
- Strauss, R (1864): Four Last Songs, etc. - Norman, Masur (TurnaboutVox, amfortas, Marschallin Blair, Magnetic Ghost) *
- Ligeti (1923): Etudes - Aimard (Trout, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ, Alypius) *
- Nono (1924): A Pierre, etc. - Heusinger / Neos (Mahlerian, ptr, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ) **
- Adams (1947): The Dharma at Big Sur - Adams (Trout, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ, Alypius)

3 recommendations: 
- Brumel (c.1460, etc.): The Art of the Netherlands - Munrow - SimonNZ, ptr, alypius
- Taverner (1490): Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - Parrott - MagneticGhost, TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ
- Telemann (1681): Tafelmusik - Belder on Brilliant (HaydnBearstheClock, Wrahms, arcaneholocaust) 
- Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Gould (Jonathan Wrachford, Burroughs, GioCar) *
- Haydn (1732): London Symphonies - C. Davis (HaydnBearstheClock, Trout, SimonNZ) *
- Beethoven (1770): Fidelio - Klemperer (GGluek, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ)
- Schumann (1810): Kinderszenen, etc. - Horowitz (shangoyal, Shropshire Mouse, GioCar)
- Saint-Saëns (1835): Piano Concertos - Hough (Burroughs, senza sardina, Gio Car) *
- Bridge (1879): Violin Sonata, etc. - Nash Ensemble (TurnaboutVox, arcaneholocaust, TurnaboutVox) *
- Szymanowski (1882): Violin Concertos - Mordkovitch (senza sardina, Wrahms, SimonNZ) 
- Copland (1900): Appalachian Spring - Bernstein, NYP (Burroughs, senza sordino, arcaneholocaust) *
- Adams (1947): Violin Concerto - Hanslip (senza sardino, Trout, SimonNZ) 
- Karkowski (1958) and Menche: Unleash - 2008 Alien8 (some guy, Wood, ptr) *
- Salonen (1958): Violin Concerto (Burroughs, arcaneholocaust, Trout) *

2 recommendations: 
- Josquin (1450): De profundis & other Motets - Cordes / CPO - Alypius, SimonNZ
- Janequin (c. 1485): La Chasse et autres chansons - Ensemble Janequin - Winterreisender, SimonNZ *
- Claudin de Sermisy (c. 1490), etc.: Henry VIII & his 6 Wives - Munrow (ptr, SimonNZ) 
- Susato (c. 1510), etc.: Two Renaissance Dance Bands, etc. - Munrow (ptr, SimonNZ)
- Bach, CPE (1714): Violin Sonatas - Beyer c. 2005 Zig Zag (Andolink, Wood) *
- Haydn (1732): Heiligmess, etc. - Marriner (HaydnBearstheClock, SimonNZ)
- Haydn (1732): Paris Symphonies - Kuijken (HaydnBearstheClock, SimonNZ) *
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos - Brendel, Marriner (arcaneholocaust, Trout) *
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #6, 17, 21 - Anda (bigshot, SimonNZ) *
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 23 - Howard Shelley (Burroughs, arcaneholocaust) *
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 24 - Brendel, Mackerras (Burroughs, TurnaboutVox) 
- Mozart (1756): Symphonies 38-41 - Mackerras: Scottish SO (Burroughs, Trout) 
- Beethoven (1770): Piano Concertos #3 & 4 - Perahia, Haitink (Burroughs, arcaneholocaust) *
- Beethoven (1770): String Quartets, opp. 127 & 135 - Quartetto Italiano (TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ) 
- Czerny (1791): Piano Sonatas #11, 1 - Margin Jones (AH music, TurnaboutVox)
- Schumann (1810): Piano Sonata #1, Kreisleriana - Perahia (Burroughs, TurnaboutVox) 
- Schumann (1810), Grieg: Piano Concertos - Perahia, Davis (Burroughs, senza sordino) *
- Bruckner (1824): Symphony #9 - Giulini (Trout, arcaneholocaust) *
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #1, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra (Burroughs, Wrahms)
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #2, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra (Burroughs, Wrahms)
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #3, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra (Burroughs, Wrahms)
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #4, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra (Burroughs, Wrahms)
- Sousa (1854): Marches - Hoskins, EMI (sid james, Winterreisender) *
- Taneyev (1856): Suite de concert; Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - Oistrakh (senza sardine, ptr) *
- Schoenberg (1874): Gurrelieder - Chailly (Decca) - TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ
- Ravel (1875): Daphnis et Chloe - Munch - bigshot, mire pox *
- Brian (1876): Symphonies #4 & 12 - Leaper - Wood, TurnaboutVox
- Grainger (1882): various works in "Salute to Percy Grainger" on Decca - Sid James, Nereffid *
- Bridge (1891): Oration; etc. "In the Shadow of War" (BIS) - Isserlis - MagneticGhost, TurnaboutVox
- Khachaturian (1893), Kabalevsky: Violin Concertos - Mordkovitch, Jarvi (Chandos) - MagneticGhost, TurnaboutVox
- Mantovani (1905): Le Sette Chiese - Mälkki 2008 - ptr, Wood *
- Cage (1912): Europera 5 (pending feasibility) - ArtMusic, Wood 
- Petitgirard (1950): The Little Prince - Petitgirard 2012 Naxos - Nereffid, Wood *

1 recommendation: 
- Ventadorn (1100s), etc.: "Troubadours" - Clemencic - SimonNZ
- Anonymous (1200s), etc.: "Pilgrimage to Santiago" - Pickett - SimonNZ
- Lassus, Hassler, Erbach (1532, 1564, 1568): Festal Sacred Music of Bavaria - Wood ** 
- "Negri" (1532): Le Gratie d'Amore - Ensemble La Folia - Wood
- Monteverdi (1567): Selva morale e spirituale - Corbuz - SimonNZ
- Various (16th to 19th centuries): Psalms of David - Willcocks - SimonNZ
- Marais (1656): Suites pour viole de gambe - Quintana - Sid James 
- Vivaldi (1678): Violin Concertos per Pisendel - Sinkovsky - Alypius 
- Rameau (1683): Les grands motets - Christie - Wrahms 
- Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Richter - GioCar
- Bach, JS (1685): Goldberg Variations - Labadie - Vesuvius 
- Bach, JS (1685): Trio Sonatas - Purcell Quartet (Chandos) - Vesuvius
- Bach, JS (1685), Gubaidulina: Violin Concertos - Mutter - senza sordino *
- Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Curtis - Clayton
- Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Jacobs - Clayton
- Haydn (1732): The Creation - Spering - HaydnBearstheClock
- Haydn (1732): Harmoniemesse - Harnoncourt - HaydnBearstheClock
- Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 50 - Nomos Quartett - HaydnBearstheClock
- Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 20 - London Haydn Quartet - HaydnBearstheClock
- Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 33 - Buchberger Quartet - HaydnBearstheClock
- Haydn (1732): Piano Sonatas H.XVI/49, 46, 20 - Couvert - HaydnBearstheClock
- Haydn (1732): Piano Sonatas & Concertos - Ax - HaydnBearstheClock
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #13 & 24 - Shelley - Burroughs 
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 21 - Gulda, Abbado - Burroughs
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #21 & 24 - Shelley - Burroughs
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos (Vox Box edition; pending feasibility - Burroughs
- Mozart (1756): Requiem - Harnoncourt - Burroughs
- Mozart (1756): Symphonies 35, 40, 41 - Szell - Trout
- Mozart (1756): Symphonies 39-41, Bassoon Concerto - Immerseel - Wood 
- Beethoven (1770), Schumann, Grieg, Brahms: Piano Concertos - Fleisher, Szell - Burroughs
- Beethoven (1770), etc.: Piano concertos, etc. - Arrau "Virtuoso Philosopher" (EMI) - Burroughs 
- Beethoven (1770): String Quartets, opp. 130 & 133 - Quatuor Talich - TurnaboutVox
- Beethoven (1770): Symphony #6 - Bohm - bigshot
- Beethoven (1770): Symphony #9 - Beecham - Shropshire Mouse 
- Schubert, Schumann (1797, 1810): Piano Sonatas - Perahia - Burroughs
- Schumann (1810): Works for Piano & Orchestra - Perahia, Abbado - Burroughs 
- Schumann (1810): Fantasiestücke, etc. - Finghin Collins - TunraboutVox
- Schumann (1810), Brahms: Violin Concertos - Zehetmair - Burroughs 
- Schumann (1810), Lalo, Saint-Saens: Cello Concertos - Starker - senza sordino 
- Chopin (1810): Piano Concerto #1, etc. - Ax, Mackerras (Sony) - Burroughs 
- Chopin (1810): Piano Concerto #2, etc. - Ax, Mackerras (Sony) - Burroughs
- Liszt (1811) & Grieg: Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs
- Chopin (1810): Piano Concertos - Ax, Ormandy (RCA) - Burroughs 
- Verdi (1813): Nabucco - Gardelli, Suliotis - Clayton
- Verdi (1813): La Traviata - Callas, Rescigno 1958 - Marschallin Blair
- Offenbach (1819): Gaite Parisienne - Fielder - bigshot *
- Brahms (1833): Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs 
- Bizet (1838): Carmen - Callas, Pretre (EMI) - Animato
- Tchaikovsky (1840): Swan Lake - Previn - Burroughs
- Tchaikovsky (1840): Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs 
- Tchaikovsky (1840): Piano Concerto - Horowitz, Toscanini - big shot *
- Tchaikovsky (1840), Brahms: Violin Concertos - Heifetz - senza sordino *
- Dvorak (1841): Symphony #9 - Kondrashin: Vienna - Trout
- Heuberger (1850), etc.: Schwarzkopf sings Operetta - Schwarzkopf - SimonNZ
- Taneyev (1856): Oresteia - Wrahms
- Elgar (1857), Carter: Cello Concertos - Weilerstein (Decca) - senza sordino
- Mahler (1860): Das lied von der Erde - Kubelik - Marschallin Blair
- Magnard (1865): Symphonies - Sanderling - Trout
- Roussel (1869), etc.: Autour de la harpe - Montreal Chamber Players - Alypius
- Zemlinsky: Songs - Haselbock, Henschel (Bridge) - TurnaboutVox 
- Rachmaninoff (1873): Piano Concertos - Shelley - Burroughs
- Ives (1874): Piano Sonata #2 - Kalish - Trout
- Caplet (1878): Le miroir de Jesus - Foster 2009 (Naxos / Marco Polo) - Prodromides
- Respighi (1879): Fountains of Rome, etc. - Sinopoli - big shot
- Bartok (1881): String Quartets - Takacs Quartet - Alypius *
- Bartok (1881): String Quartets #4 & 5 - Tokyo SQ - TurnaboutVox
- Bax (1883): Orchestral Works, vol. 1 Chandos - Wrahms
- Bax (1883): Symphony #7, Tintagel - Lloyd-Jones - Wrahms 
- Martinů (1890): Symphony #1 - Neumann - SimonNZ
- Prokofiev (1891) & Shostakovich: Violin Concertos - Vengerov, Rostropovich - senza sordino *
- Lyatoshynsky (1895): Symphony #3 (pending feasibility) - Rhombic 
- Hindemith (1895): Piano Sonatas - Becker (Hyperion) - TurnaboutVox
- Shostakovich (1906): Symphony #10 - Mravinsky - mire pox
- Rozsa (1907): Violin Concerto, etc. - Heifetz - Burroughs
- Cage (1912): Sonatas & Interludes for Prepared Piano - SimonNZ
- Rosenman (1924): Fantastic Voyage (Prodromides) - pending feasibility
- Gubaidulina (1931): Night in Memphis (Wood)
- Koppel (1944): Moon Child's Dream - Petri 1992 Sony - brands
- Feiler (1951): Music for dead Europeans - ptr - pending feasibility
- Saariaho (1952): 6 Japanese Gardens, etc. - Jodelet, etc. - SimonNZ
- Gomelskaya (1964): Symphony #2 'Ukraine Forever - wood - pending feasibility, else the link

+ Rhythm's command to listen to the oldest composer first in case of ties (which is why I've recorded everyone's birth years)

* I have this and will listen as soon as it is the most commanded recording. 
** I will order this or have already ordered it![/QUOTE]


----------



## Chordalrock

I second Brendel & Mackerras if you haven't heard those works yet, and I'd similarly recommend their Mozart piano concertos no's 22 & 27 album as well. Their recording of no. 22 is one of my oldest favorites for any composer and still among my most treasured recordings, although in all honesty I have heard only about two or three other renderings and my preference for this particular one may be mostly personal bias.

I'd also recommend these with the same qualification that if you are already familiar with these works than these recommendations aren't super important:

http://www.amazon.com/Rubinstein-Collection-Vol-75-Quartets/dp/B0014K8F0C/

(For the Piano Quartet in E flat major. It's a favorite work, perhaps THE favorite from Mozart for me, and this is the only performance of the work that really satisfies me.)

http://www.amazon.com/Diabelli-Variations-L-V-Beethoven/dp/B000A17GEW/

(The Diabelli Variations are Beethoven's best work, IMO. And I like hearing it on the fortepiano. This sort of rendering has more contrapuntal clarity than you can achieve with a modern concert piano due to the manner in which the strings are positioned inside the piano.)

http://www.amazon.com/Dufay-Court-Savoy-Guillaume/dp/B001M5ASYA/

(I mention this for the mass ordinary: Kyrie, Gloria, Credo, Sanctus, Agnus dei. This is one of Dufay's best masses and the Binchois Consort are superb Dufay interpreters. They are probably the only group that really understands Dufay AND has recorded some of his masses.)

http://www.amazon.com/Ockeghem-Maistresse-Motets-Clerks-Wickham/dp/B00000DMJI/

(The Clerks Group are super awesome but their Ockeghem cycle is in danger of disappearing from print as tends to happen to good recordings of Renaissance choral music. This one is one of the best discs in the cycle.)


----------



## science

Chordalrock said:


> I second Brendel & Mackerras if you haven't heard those works yet, and I'd similarly recommend their Mozart piano concertos no's 22 & 27 album as well. Their recording of no. 22 is one of my oldest favorites for any composer and still among my most treasured recordings, although in all honesty I have heard only about two or three other renderings and my preference for this particular one may be mostly personal bias.
> 
> I'd also recommend these with the same qualification that if you are already familiar with these works than these recommendations aren't super important:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Rubinstein-Collection-Vol-75-Quartets/dp/B0014K8F0C/
> 
> (For the Piano Quartet in E flat major. It's a favorite work, perhaps THE favorite from Mozart for me, and this is the only performance of the work that really satisfies me.)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Diabelli-Variations-L-V-Beethoven/dp/B000A17GEW/
> 
> (The Diabelli Variations are Beethoven's best work, IMO. And I like hearing it on the fortepiano. This sort of rendering has more contrapuntal clarity than you can achieve with a modern concert piano due to the manner in which the strings are positioned inside the piano.)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Dufay-Court-Savoy-Guillaume/dp/B001M5ASYA/
> 
> (I mention this for the mass ordinary: Kyrie, Gloria, Credo, Sanctus, Agnus dei. This is one of Dufay's best masses and the Binchois Consort are superb Dufay interpreters. They are probably the only group that really understands Dufay AND has recorded some of his masses.)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Ockeghem-Maistresse-Motets-Clerks-Wickham/dp/B00000DMJI/
> 
> (The Clerks Group are super awesome but their Ockeghem cycle is in danger of disappearing from print as tends to happen to good recordings of Renaissance choral music. This one is one of the best discs in the cycle.)


I'll add these with great enthusiasm!

For the purpose of this project, I think it's best to overlook whether I'm familiar with the works or not. I'll just add your recommendations in ordinarily.


----------



## science

As of post #52, here is the tally of past recommendations and the music I've heard thanks to this project:

*Recommendations Obeyed:*

1. Sorabji (1892): Opus Clavicembalisticum - Ogdon 1988 (KenOC, Wood, arcaneholocaust)
2. Donizetti (1797): Lucia di Lammermoor - Sutherland 1961 Decca (ArtMusic, Wood, Bas)
3. Bantock (1868): Fifine at the Fair - Beecham on EMI (AH music, ShropshireMoose, Wood, Burroughs)
4. Beethoven (1770): Missa Solemnis - Klemperer 1966 EMI (GGluek, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm)
5. Berlioz (1803): Benvenuto Cellini - Davis 1972 Philips (some guy, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm)
6. Bartók (1881), Eötvös, Ligeti: Violin Concertos - Kopatchinskaya (senza sordino, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm)
7. Ohana (1913): Works for Orchestra - Tamayo 2000 Timpani (Prodromides, Andolink, dgee, Rhythm)
8. Romitelli (1963): Index of Metals - Octors 2005 Cypres (dgee, Wood, some guy)
9. Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Schiff (ECM) (arcaneholocaust, TurnaboutVox, GioCar, alypius, SimonNZ, Rhythm)

*Outstanding Recommendations: *

5 recommendations: 
- Berg (1885): Violin Concerto - Kranser, Webern (Mahlerian, TurnaboutVox, Burroughs, Wrahms, Trout) **
- Martinů (1890): Cello Sonatas - Isserlis, Mustonen (BIS) (GioCar, arcaneholocaust, alypius, TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ) **

4 recommendations: 
- Mahler (1860): Das Lied von der Erde - Ludwig, Wunderlich, Klemperer (GGluek, arcaneholocaust, Trout, SimonNZ)*
- Strauss, R (1864): Four Last Songs, etc. - Norman, Masur (TurnaboutVox, amfortas, Marschallin Blair, Magnetic Ghost) *
- Ligeti (1923): Etudes - Aimard (Trout, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ, Alypius) *
- Nono (1924): A Pierre, etc. - Heusinger / Neos (Mahlerian, ptr, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ) **
- Adams (1947): The Dharma at Big Sur - Adams (Trout, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ, Alypius)

3 recommendations: 
- Brumel (c.1460, etc.): The Art of the Netherlands - Munrow - SimonNZ, ptr, alypius
- Taverner (1490): Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - Parrott - MagneticGhost, TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ
- Telemann (1681): Tafelmusik - Belder on Brilliant (HaydnBearstheClock, Wrahms, arcaneholocaust) 
- Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Gould (Jonathan Wrachford, Burroughs, GioCar) *
- Haydn (1732): London Symphonies - C. Davis (HaydnBearstheClock, Trout, SimonNZ) *
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 24 - Brendel, Mackerras (Burroughs, TurnaboutVox, Chordalrock) 
- Beethoven (1770): Fidelio - Klemperer (GGluek, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ)
- Schumann (1810): Kinderszenen, etc. - Horowitz (shangoyal, Shropshire Mouse, GioCar)
- Saint-Saëns (1835): Piano Concertos - Hough (Burroughs, senza sardina, Gio Car) *
- Bridge (1879): Violin Sonata, etc. - Nash Ensemble (TurnaboutVox, arcaneholocaust, TurnaboutVox) *
- Szymanowski (1882): Violin Concertos - Mordkovitch (senza sardina, Wrahms, SimonNZ) 
- Copland (1900): Appalachian Spring - Bernstein, NYP (Burroughs, senza sordino, arcaneholocaust) *
- Adams (1947): Violin Concerto - Hanslip (senza sardino, Trout, SimonNZ) 
- Karkowski (1958) and Menche: Unleash - 2008 Alien8 (some guy, Wood, ptr) *
- Salonen (1958): Violin Concerto (Burroughs, arcaneholocaust, Trout) *

2 recommendations: 
- Josquin (1450): De profundis & other Motets - Cordes / CPO - Alypius, SimonNZ
- Janequin (c. 1485): La Chasse et autres chansons - Ensemble Janequin - Winterreisender, SimonNZ *
- Claudin de Sermisy (c. 1490), etc.: Henry VIII & his 6 Wives - Munrow (ptr, SimonNZ) 
- Susato (c. 1510), etc.: Two Renaissance Dance Bands, etc. - Munrow (ptr, SimonNZ)
- Bach, CPE (1714): Violin Sonatas - Beyer c. 2005 Zig Zag (Andolink, Wood) *
- Haydn (1732): Heiligmess, etc. - Marriner (HaydnBearstheClock, SimonNZ)
- Haydn (1732): Paris Symphonies - Kuijken (HaydnBearstheClock, SimonNZ) *
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos - Brendel, Marriner (arcaneholocaust, Trout) *
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #6, 17, 21 - Anda (bigshot, SimonNZ) *
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 23 - Howard Shelley (Burroughs, arcaneholocaust) *
- Mozart (1756): Symphonies 38-41 - Mackerras: Scottish SO (Burroughs, Trout) 
- Beethoven (1770): Piano Concertos #3 & 4 - Perahia, Haitink (Burroughs, arcaneholocaust) *
- Beethoven (1770): String Quartets, opp. 127 & 135 - Quartetto Italiano (TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ) 
- Czerny (1791): Piano Sonatas #11, 1 - Margin Jones (AH music, TurnaboutVox)
- Schumann (1810): Piano Sonata #1, Kreisleriana - Perahia (Burroughs, TurnaboutVox) 
- Schumann (1810), Grieg: Piano Concertos - Perahia, Davis (Burroughs, senza sordino) *
- Bruckner (1824): Symphony #9 - Giulini (Trout, arcaneholocaust) *
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #1, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra (Burroughs, Wrahms)
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #2, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra (Burroughs, Wrahms)
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #3, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra (Burroughs, Wrahms)
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #4, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra (Burroughs, Wrahms)
- Sousa (1854): Marches - Hoskins, EMI (sid james, Winterreisender) *
- Taneyev (1856): Suite de concert; Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - Oistrakh (senza sardine, ptr) *
- Schoenberg (1874): Gurrelieder - Chailly (Decca) - TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ
- Ravel (1875): Daphnis et Chloe - Munch - bigshot, mire pox *
- Brian (1876): Symphonies #4 & 12 - Leaper - Wood, TurnaboutVox
- Grainger (1882): various works in "Salute to Percy Grainger" on Decca - Sid James, Nereffid *
- Bridge (1891): Oration; etc. "In the Shadow of War" (BIS) - Isserlis - MagneticGhost, TurnaboutVox
- Khachaturian (1893), Kabalevsky: Violin Concertos - Mordkovitch, Jarvi (Chandos) - MagneticGhost, TurnaboutVox
- Mantovani (1905): Le Sette Chiese - Mälkki 2008 - ptr, Wood *
- Cage (1912): Europera 5 (pending feasibility) - ArtMusic, Wood 
- Petitgirard (1950): The Little Prince - Petitgirard 2012 Naxos - Nereffid, Wood *

1 recommendation: 
- Ventadorn (1100s), etc.: "Troubadours" - Clemencic - SimonNZ
- Anonymous (1200s), etc.: "Pilgrimage to Santiago" - Pickett - SimonNZ
- Dufay (c.1397) and the Court of Savoy: Missa Se la face ay pale, etc. - Kirkman (Hyperion) - Chordalrock 
- Ockeghem (1410): Missa Caput, etc. - Wickham (Gaudeamus) - Chordalrock 
- Lassus, Hassler, Erbach (1532, 1564, 1568): Festal Sacred Music of Bavaria - Wood ** 
- "Negri" (1532): Le Gratie d'Amore - Ensemble La Folia - Wood
- Monteverdi (1567): Selva morale e spirituale - Corbuz - SimonNZ
- Various (16th to 19th centuries): Psalms of David - Willcocks - SimonNZ
- Marais (1656): Suites pour viole de gambe - Quintana - Sid James 
- Vivaldi (1678): Violin Concertos per Pisendel - Sinkovsky - Alypius 
- Rameau (1683): Les grands motets - Christie - Wrahms 
- Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Richter - GioCar
- Bach, JS (1685): Goldberg Variations - Labadie - Vesuvius 
- Bach, JS (1685): Trio Sonatas - Purcell Quartet (Chandos) - Vesuvius
- Bach, JS (1685), Gubaidulina: Violin Concertos - Mutter - senza sordino *
- Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Curtis - Clayton
- Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Jacobs - Clayton
- Haydn (1732): The Creation - Spering - HaydnBearstheClock
- Haydn (1732): Harmoniemesse - Harnoncourt - HaydnBearstheClock
- Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 50 - Nomos Quartett - HaydnBearstheClock
- Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 20 - London Haydn Quartet - HaydnBearstheClock
- Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 33 - Buchberger Quartet - HaydnBearstheClock
- Haydn (1732): Piano Sonatas H.XVI/49, 46, 20 - Couvert - HaydnBearstheClock
- Haydn (1732): Piano Sonatas & Concertos - Ax - HaydnBearstheClock
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #13 & 24 - Shelley - Burroughs 
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 21 - Gulda, Abbado - Burroughs
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #21 & 24 - Shelley - Burroughs
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos (Vox Box edition; pending feasibility - Burroughs
- Mozart (1756): Piano Quartets - Rubinstein - Chordalrock 
- Mozart (1756): Requiem - Harnoncourt - Burroughs
- Mozart (1756): Symphonies 35, 40, 41 - Szell - Trout
- Mozart (1756): Symphonies 39-41, Bassoon Concerto - Immerseel - Wood 
- Beethoven (1770), Schumann, Grieg, Brahms: Piano Concertos - Fleisher, Szell - Burroughs
- Beethoven (1770), etc.: Piano concertos, etc. - Arrau "Virtuoso Philosopher" (EMI) - Burroughs 
- Beethoven (1770): Diabelli Variations - Battersby (Naxos) - Chordalrock 
- Beethoven (1770): String Quartets, opp. 130 & 133 - Quatuor Talich - TurnaboutVox
- Beethoven (1770): Symphony #6 - Bohm - bigshot
- Beethoven (1770): Symphony #9 - Beecham - Shropshire Mouse 
- Schubert, Schumann (1797, 1810): Piano Sonatas - Perahia - Burroughs
- Schumann (1810): Works for Piano & Orchestra - Perahia, Abbado - Burroughs 
- Schumann (1810): Fantasiestücke, etc. - Finghin Collins - TunraboutVox
- Schumann (1810), Brahms: Violin Concertos - Zehetmair - Burroughs 
- Schumann (1810), Lalo, Saint-Saens: Cello Concertos - Starker - senza sordino 
- Chopin (1810): Piano Concerto #1, etc. - Ax, Mackerras (Sony) - Burroughs 
- Chopin (1810): Piano Concerto #2, etc. - Ax, Mackerras (Sony) - Burroughs
- Liszt (1811) & Grieg: Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs
- Chopin (1810): Piano Concertos - Ax, Ormandy (RCA) - Burroughs 
- Verdi (1813): Nabucco - Gardelli, Suliotis - Clayton
- Verdi (1813): La Traviata - Callas, Rescigno 1958 - Marschallin Blair
- Offenbach (1819): Gaite Parisienne - Fielder - bigshot *
- Brahms (1833): Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs 
- Bizet (1838): Carmen - Callas, Pretre (EMI) - Animato
- Tchaikovsky (1840): Swan Lake - Previn - Burroughs
- Tchaikovsky (1840): Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs 
- Tchaikovsky (1840): Piano Concerto - Horowitz, Toscanini - big shot *
- Tchaikovsky (1840), Brahms: Violin Concertos - Heifetz - senza sordino *
- Dvorak (1841): Symphony #9 - Kondrashin: Vienna - Trout
- Heuberger (1850), etc.: Schwarzkopf sings Operetta - Schwarzkopf - SimonNZ
- Taneyev (1856): Oresteia - Wrahms
- Elgar (1857), Carter: Cello Concertos - Weilerstein (Decca) - senza sordino
- Mahler (1860): Das lied von der Erde - Kubelik - Marschallin Blair
- Magnard (1865): Symphonies - Sanderling - Trout
- Roussel (1869), etc.: Autour de la harpe - Montreal Chamber Players - Alypius
- Zemlinsky: Songs - Haselbock, Henschel (Bridge) - TurnaboutVox 
- Rachmaninoff (1873): Piano Concertos - Shelley - Burroughs
- Ives (1874): Piano Sonata #2 - Kalish - Trout
- Caplet (1878): Le miroir de Jesus - Foster 2009 (Naxos / Marco Polo) - Prodromides
- Respighi (1879): Fountains of Rome, etc. - Sinopoli - big shot
- Bartok (1881): String Quartets - Takacs Quartet - Alypius *
- Bartok (1881): String Quartets #4 & 5 - Tokyo SQ - TurnaboutVox
- Bax (1883): Orchestral Works, vol. 1 Chandos - Wrahms
- Bax (1883): Symphony #7, Tintagel - Lloyd-Jones - Wrahms 
- Martinů (1890): Symphony #1 - Neumann - SimonNZ
- Prokofiev (1891) & Shostakovich: Violin Concertos - Vengerov, Rostropovich - senza sordino *
- Lyatoshynsky (1895): Symphony #3 (pending feasibility) - Rhombic 
- Hindemith (1895): Piano Sonatas - Becker (Hyperion) - TurnaboutVox
- Shostakovich (1906): Symphony #10 - Mravinsky - mire pox
- Rozsa (1907): Violin Concerto, etc. - Heifetz - Burroughs
- Cage (1912): Sonatas & Interludes for Prepared Piano - SimonNZ
- Rosenman (1924): Fantastic Voyage (Prodromides) - pending feasibility
- Gubaidulina (1931): Night in Memphis (Wood)
- Koppel (1944): Moon Child's Dream - Petri 1992 Sony - brands
- Feiler (1951): Music for dead Europeans - ptr - pending feasibility
- Saariaho (1952): 6 Japanese Gardens, etc. - Jodelet, etc. - SimonNZ
- Gomelskaya (1964): Symphony #2 'Ukraine Forever - wood - pending feasibility, else the link

+ Rhythm's command to listen to the oldest composer first in case of ties (which is why I've recorded everyone's birth years)

* I have this and will listen as soon as it is the most commanded recording. 
** I will order this or have already ordered it!


----------



## Winterreisender

I'll add a recommendation for Susato!

While I'm at it, I nominate the following (if you haven't already heard them):


----------



## science

As of post #54, here is the tally of past recommendations and the music I've heard thanks to this project:

*Recommendations Obeyed:*

1. Sorabji (1892): Opus Clavicembalisticum - Ogdon 1988 (KenOC, Wood, arcaneholocaust)
2. Donizetti (1797): Lucia di Lammermoor - Sutherland 1961 Decca (ArtMusic, Wood, Bas)
3. Bantock (1868): Fifine at the Fair - Beecham on EMI (AH music, ShropshireMoose, Wood, Burroughs)
4. Beethoven (1770): Missa Solemnis - Klemperer 1966 EMI (GGluek, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm)
5. Berlioz (1803): Benvenuto Cellini - Davis 1972 Philips (some guy, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm)
6. Bartók (1881), Eötvös, Ligeti: Violin Concertos - Kopatchinskaya (senza sordino, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm)
7. Ohana (1913): Works for Orchestra - Tamayo 2000 Timpani (Prodromides, Andolink, dgee, Rhythm)
8. Romitelli (1963): Index of Metals - Octors 2005 Cypres (dgee, Wood, some guy)
9. Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Schiff (ECM) (arcaneholocaust, TurnaboutVox, GioCar, alypius, SimonNZ, Rhythm)

*Outstanding Recommendations: *

5 recommendations: 
- Berg (1885): Violin Concerto - Kranser, Webern (Mahlerian, TurnaboutVox, Burroughs, Wrahms, Trout) **
- Martinů (1890): Cello Sonatas - Isserlis, Mustonen (BIS) (GioCar, arcaneholocaust, alypius, TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ) **

4 recommendations: 
- Mahler (1860): Das Lied von der Erde - Ludwig, Wunderlich, Klemperer (GGluek, arcaneholocaust, Trout, SimonNZ)*
- Strauss, R (1864): Four Last Songs, etc. - Norman, Masur (TurnaboutVox, amfortas, Marschallin Blair, Magnetic Ghost) *
- Ligeti (1923): Etudes - Aimard (Trout, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ, Alypius) *
- Nono (1924): A Pierre, etc. - Heusinger / Neos (Mahlerian, ptr, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ) **
- Adams (1947): The Dharma at Big Sur - Adams (Trout, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ, Alypius)

3 recommendations: 
- Brumel (c.1460, etc.): The Art of the Netherlands - Munrow - SimonNZ, ptr, alypius
- Taverner (1490): Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - Parrott - MagneticGhost, TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ
- Susato (c. 1510), etc.: Two Renaissance Dance Bands, etc. - Munrow - ptr, SimonNZ, Winterreisender
- Telemann (1681): Tafelmusik - Belder on Brilliant (HaydnBearstheClock, Wrahms, arcaneholocaust) 
- Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Gould (Jonathan Wrachford, Burroughs, GioCar) *
- Haydn (1732): London Symphonies - C. Davis (HaydnBearstheClock, Trout, SimonNZ) *
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 24 - Brendel, Mackerras (Burroughs, TurnaboutVox, Chordalrock) 
- Beethoven (1770): Fidelio - Klemperer (GGluek, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ)
- Schumann (1810): Kinderszenen, etc. - Horowitz (shangoyal, Shropshire Mouse, GioCar)
- Saint-Saëns (1835): Piano Concertos - Hough (Burroughs, senza sardina, Gio Car) *
- Bridge (1879): Violin Sonata, etc. - Nash Ensemble (TurnaboutVox, arcaneholocaust, TurnaboutVox) *
- Szymanowski (1882): Violin Concertos - Mordkovitch (senza sardina, Wrahms, SimonNZ) 
- Copland (1900): Appalachian Spring - Bernstein, NYP (Burroughs, senza sordino, arcaneholocaust) *
- Adams (1947): Violin Concerto - Hanslip (senza sardino, Trout, SimonNZ) 
- Karkowski (1958) and Menche: Unleash - 2008 Alien8 (some guy, Wood, ptr) *
- Salonen (1958): Violin Concerto (Burroughs, arcaneholocaust, Trout) *

2 recommendations: 
- Josquin (1450): De profundis & other Motets - Cordes / CPO - Alypius, SimonNZ
- Janequin (c. 1485): La Chasse et autres chansons - Ensemble Janequin - Winterreisender, SimonNZ *
- Claudin de Sermisy (c. 1490), etc.: Henry VIII & his 6 Wives - Munrow - ptr, SimonNZ 
- Bach, CPE (1714): Violin Sonatas - Beyer c. 2005 Zig Zag (Andolink, Wood) *
- Haydn (1732): Heiligmess, etc. - Marriner (HaydnBearstheClock, SimonNZ)
- Haydn (1732): Paris Symphonies - Kuijken (HaydnBearstheClock, SimonNZ) *
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos - Brendel, Marriner (arcaneholocaust, Trout) *
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #6, 17, 21 - Anda (bigshot, SimonNZ) *
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 23 - Howard Shelley (Burroughs, arcaneholocaust) *
- Mozart (1756): Symphonies 38-41 - Mackerras: Scottish SO (Burroughs, Trout) 
- Beethoven (1770): Piano Concertos #3 & 4 - Perahia, Haitink (Burroughs, arcaneholocaust) *
- Beethoven (1770): String Quartets, opp. 127 & 135 - Quartetto Italiano (TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ) 
- Czerny (1791): Piano Sonatas #11, 1 - Margin Jones (AH music, TurnaboutVox)
- Schumann (1810): Piano Sonata #1, Kreisleriana - Perahia (Burroughs, TurnaboutVox) 
- Schumann (1810), Grieg: Piano Concertos - Perahia, Davis (Burroughs, senza sordino) *
- Bruckner (1824): Symphony #9 - Giulini (Trout, arcaneholocaust) *
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #1, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra (Burroughs, Wrahms)
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #2, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra (Burroughs, Wrahms)
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #3, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra (Burroughs, Wrahms)
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #4, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra (Burroughs, Wrahms)
- Sousa (1854): Marches - Hoskins, EMI (sid james, Winterreisender) *
- Taneyev (1856): Suite de concert; Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - Oistrakh (senza sardine, ptr) *
- Schoenberg (1874): Gurrelieder - Chailly (Decca) - TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ
- Ravel (1875): Daphnis et Chloe - Munch - bigshot, mire pox *
- Brian (1876): Symphonies #4 & 12 - Leaper - Wood, TurnaboutVox
- Grainger (1882): various works in "Salute to Percy Grainger" on Decca - Sid James, Nereffid *
- Bridge (1891): Oration; etc. "In the Shadow of War" (BIS) - Isserlis - MagneticGhost, TurnaboutVox
- Khachaturian (1893), Kabalevsky: Violin Concertos - Mordkovitch, Jarvi (Chandos) - MagneticGhost, TurnaboutVox
- Mantovani (1905): Le Sette Chiese - Mälkki 2008 - ptr, Wood *
- Cage (1912): Europera 5 (pending feasibility) - ArtMusic, Wood 
- Petitgirard (1950): The Little Prince - Petitgirard 2012 Naxos - Nereffid, Wood *

1 recommendation: 
- Ventadorn (1100s), etc.: "Troubadours" - Clemencic - SimonNZ
- Anonymous (1200s), etc.: "Pilgrimage to Santiago" - Pickett - SimonNZ
- Dufay (c.1397) and the Court of Savoy: Missa Se la face ay pale, etc. - Kirkman (Hyperion) - Chordalrock 
- Ockeghem (1410): Missa Caput, etc. - Wickham (Gaudeamus) - Chordalrock 
- Lassus, Hassler, Erbach (1532, 1564, 1568): Festal Sacred Music of Bavaria - Wood ** 
- "Negri" (1532): Le Gratie d'Amore - Ensemble La Folia - Wood
- Monteverdi (1567): Selva morale e spirituale - Corbuz - SimonNZ
- Various (16th to 19th centuries): Psalms of David - Willcocks - SimonNZ
- Marais (1656): Suites pour viole de gambe - Quintana - Sid James 
- Vivaldi (1678): Violin Concertos per Pisendel - Sinkovsky - Alypius 
- Rameau (1683): Les grands motets - Christie - Wrahms 
- Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Richter - GioCar
- Bach, JS (1685): Goldberg Variations - Labadie - Vesuvius 
- Bach, JS (1685): Trio Sonatas - Purcell Quartet (Chandos) - Vesuvius
- Bach, JS (1685), Gubaidulina: Violin Concertos - Mutter - senza sordino *
- Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Curtis - Clayton
- Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Jacobs - Clayton
- Bach, CPE (1714): Magnificat - Rademann (HM) - Winterreisender 
- Haydn (1732): The Creation - Spering - HaydnBearstheClock
- Haydn (1732): Harmoniemesse - Harnoncourt - HaydnBearstheClock
- Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 50 - Nomos Quartett - HaydnBearstheClock
- Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 20 - London Haydn Quartet - HaydnBearstheClock
- Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 33 - Buchberger Quartet - HaydnBearstheClock
- Haydn (1732): Piano Sonatas H.XVI/49, 46, 20 - Couvert - HaydnBearstheClock
- Haydn (1732): Piano Sonatas & Concertos - Ax - HaydnBearstheClock
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #13 & 24 - Shelley - Burroughs 
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 21 - Gulda, Abbado - Burroughs
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #21 & 24 - Shelley - Burroughs
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos (Vox Box edition; pending feasibility - Burroughs
- Mozart (1756): Piano Quartets - Rubinstein - Chordalrock 
- Mozart (1756): Requiem - Harnoncourt - Burroughs
- Mozart (1756): Symphonies 35, 40, 41 - Szell - Trout
- Mozart (1756): Symphonies 39-41, Bassoon Concerto - Immerseel - Wood 
- Beethoven (1770), Schumann, Grieg, Brahms: Piano Concertos - Fleisher, Szell - Burroughs
- Beethoven (1770), etc.: Piano concertos, etc. - Arrau "Virtuoso Philosopher" (EMI) - Burroughs 
- Beethoven (1770): Diabelli Variations - Battersby (Naxos) - Chordalrock 
- Beethoven (1770): String Quartets, opp. 130 & 133 - Quatuor Talich - TurnaboutVox
- Beethoven (1770): Symphony #6 - Bohm - bigshot
- Beethoven (1770): Symphony #9 - Beecham - Shropshire Mouse 
- Reicha (1770): Wind Quintets op. 88/5 & 91/1 - Michael Thompson (Naxos) - Winterreisender 
- Schubert, Schumann (1797, 1810): Piano Sonatas - Perahia - Burroughs
- Schumann (1810): Works for Piano & Orchestra - Perahia, Abbado - Burroughs 
- Schumann (1810): Fantasiestücke, etc. - Finghin Collins - TunraboutVox
- Schumann (1810), Brahms: Violin Concertos - Zehetmair - Burroughs 
- Schumann (1810), Lalo, Saint-Saens: Cello Concertos - Starker - senza sordino 
- Chopin (1810): Piano Concerto #1, etc. - Ax, Mackerras (Sony) - Burroughs 
- Chopin (1810): Piano Concerto #2, etc. - Ax, Mackerras (Sony) - Burroughs
- Liszt (1811) & Grieg: Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs
- Chopin (1810): Piano Concertos - Ax, Ormandy (RCA) - Burroughs 
- Verdi (1813): Nabucco - Gardelli, Suliotis - Clayton
- Verdi (1813): La Traviata - Callas, Rescigno 1958 - Marschallin Blair
- Offenbach (1819): Gaite Parisienne - Fielder - bigshot *
- Brahms (1833): Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs 
- Bizet (1838): Carmen - Callas, Pretre (EMI) - Animato
- Tchaikovsky (1840): Swan Lake - Previn - Burroughs
- Tchaikovsky (1840): Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs 
- Tchaikovsky (1840): Piano Concerto - Horowitz, Toscanini - big shot *
- Tchaikovsky (1840), Brahms: Violin Concertos - Heifetz - senza sordino *
- Dvorak (1841): Symphony #9 - Kondrashin: Vienna - Trout
- Heuberger (1850), etc.: Schwarzkopf sings Operetta - Schwarzkopf - SimonNZ
- Taneyev (1856): Oresteia - Wrahms
- Elgar (1857), Carter: Cello Concertos - Weilerstein (Decca) - senza sordino
- Mahler (1860): Das lied von der Erde - Kubelik - Marschallin Blair
- Magnard (1865): Symphonies - Sanderling - Trout
- Roussel (1869), etc.: Autour de la harpe - Montreal Chamber Players - Alypius
- Zemlinsky: Songs - Haselbock, Henschel (Bridge) - TurnaboutVox 
- Rachmaninoff (1873): Piano Concertos - Shelley - Burroughs
- Ives (1874): Piano Sonata #2 - Kalish - Trout
- Glière (1875): Symphony #3 Il'ya Muromets - Falletta - Winterreisender 
- Caplet (1878): Le miroir de Jesus - Foster 2009 (Naxos / Marco Polo) - Prodromides
- Respighi (1879): Fountains of Rome, etc. - Sinopoli - big shot
- Bartok (1881): String Quartets - Takacs Quartet - Alypius *
- Bartok (1881): String Quartets #4 & 5 - Tokyo SQ - TurnaboutVox
- Bax (1883): Orchestral Works, vol. 1 Chandos - Wrahms
- Bax (1883): Symphony #7, Tintagel - Lloyd-Jones - Wrahms 
- Martinů (1890): Symphony #1 - Neumann - SimonNZ
- Prokofiev (1891) & Shostakovich: Violin Concertos - Vengerov, Rostropovich - senza sordino *
- Lyatoshynsky (1895): Symphony #3 (pending feasibility) - Rhombic 
- Hindemith (1895): Piano Sonatas - Becker (Hyperion) - TurnaboutVox
- Shostakovich (1906): Symphony #10 - Mravinsky - mire pox
- Rozsa (1907): Violin Concerto, etc. - Heifetz - Burroughs
- Cage (1912): Sonatas & Interludes for Prepared Piano - SimonNZ
- Rosenman (1924): Fantastic Voyage (Prodromides) - pending feasibility
- Gubaidulina (1931): Night in Memphis (Wood)
- Koppel (1944): Moon Child's Dream - Petri 1992 Sony - brands
- Feiler (1951): Music for dead Europeans - ptr - pending feasibility
- Saariaho (1952): 6 Japanese Gardens, etc. - Jodelet, etc. - SimonNZ
- Gomelskaya (1964): Symphony #2 'Ukraine Forever - wood - pending feasibility, else the link

+ Rhythm's command to listen to the oldest composer first in case of ties (which is why I've recorded everyone's birth years)

* I have this and will listen as soon as it is the most commanded recording. 
** I will order this or have already ordered it!


----------



## science

So, a few days ago I listened to Schiff's WTC, and I want to thank all the people who recommended it. I had no intention of getting another piano version of that work, but forced by your recommendations I bit that bullet and I _loved_ it. So thank you, thank you so much! This is why I'm loving this project.

Please do go on making recommendations. I plan to place the Berg/Webern order at the end of the summer and I may be stuck until it arrives, but please do not stop making recommendations. I really value everyone's input very much and thank you all for the trouble you've taken to help me.


----------



## jdcbr

Try Schiff or Paul Lewis in Beethoven sonatas. Try Isobel Faust in unaccompanied Bach. Try Rodrigo's "Fantasia para un gentile ombré" (probably miss spelled!) try Belcea Quartet in Bbethonen.


----------



## jim prideaux

MagneticGhost said:


> View attachment 46689
> 
> 
> Khachaturian's Violin Concerto - Chandos/Neeme Jarvi/Royal Scottish/Lydia Mordkovitch -- This is essential. Such depth of tone in the Adagio from the soloist.
> 
> View attachment 46690
> 
> Bridge - Oration -- Steven Isserlis, Deutsches Symphonie-Orchester Berlin, Tapiola Sinfonietta - Uber emotional and so poignant at the end. Isserlis presents this little known work as the masterpiece it deserves to be. The Bloch Schelomo and the Hough are none too shabby too.


'essential'?-don't know about Science but I am having to park any reservations and purchase a second hand copy of the violin concertos-thanks for the 'tip off'!


----------



## jim prideaux

^^^^^^

thanks for the recommendation-the Kabalevsky is outstanding, simple, poignant and remarkably concise-so thanks to science for the op and the boy magnetic for the recommend!


----------



## science

As of post #61, here is the tally of past recommendations and the music I've heard thanks to this project:

*Recommendations Obeyed:*

1. Sorabji (1892): Opus Clavicembalisticum - Ogdon 1988 (KenOC, Wood, arcaneholocaust)
2. Donizetti (1797): Lucia di Lammermoor - Sutherland 1961 Decca (ArtMusic, Wood, Bas)
3. Bantock (1868): Fifine at the Fair - Beecham on EMI (AH music, ShropshireMoose, Wood, Burroughs)
4. Beethoven (1770): Missa Solemnis - Klemperer 1966 EMI (GGluek, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm)
5. Berlioz (1803): Benvenuto Cellini - Davis 1972 Philips (some guy, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm)
6. Bartók (1881), Eötvös, Ligeti: Violin Concertos - Kopatchinskaya (senza sordino, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm)
7. Ohana (1913): Works for Orchestra - Tamayo 2000 Timpani (Prodromides, Andolink, dgee, Rhythm)
8. Romitelli (1963): Index of Metals - Octors 2005 Cypres (dgee, Wood, some guy)
9. Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Schiff (ECM) (arcaneholocaust, TurnaboutVox, GioCar, alypius, SimonNZ, Rhythm)
10. Berg (1885): Violin Concerto - Kranser, Webern (Mahlerian, TurnaboutVox, Burroughs, Wrahms, Trout)

*Outstanding Recommendations: *

5 recommendations: 
- Martinů (1890): Cello Sonatas - Isserlis, Mustonen (BIS) (GioCar, arcaneholocaust, alypius, TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ) **

4 recommendations: 
- Mahler (1860): Das Lied von der Erde - Ludwig, Wunderlich, Klemperer (GGluek, arcaneholocaust, Trout, SimonNZ)*
- Strauss, R (1864): Four Last Songs, etc. - Norman, Masur (TurnaboutVox, amfortas, Marschallin Blair, Magnetic Ghost) *
- Ligeti (1923): Etudes - Aimard (Trout, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ, Alypius) *
- Nono (1924): A Pierre, etc. - Heusinger / Neos (Mahlerian, ptr, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ) *
- Adams (1947): The Dharma at Big Sur - Adams (Trout, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ, Alypius)

3 recommendations: 
- Brumel (c.1460, etc.): The Art of the Netherlands - Munrow - SimonNZ, ptr, alypius
- Taverner (1490): Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - Parrott - MagneticGhost, TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ
- Susato (c. 1510), etc.: Two Renaissance Dance Bands, etc. - Munrow - ptr, SimonNZ, Winterreisender
- Telemann (1681): Tafelmusik - Belder on Brilliant (HaydnBearstheClock, Wrahms, arcaneholocaust) 
- Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Gould (Jonathan Wrachford, Burroughs, GioCar) *
- Haydn (1732): London Symphonies - C. Davis (HaydnBearstheClock, Trout, SimonNZ) *
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 24 - Brendel, Mackerras (Burroughs, TurnaboutVox, Chordalrock) 
- Beethoven (1770): Fidelio - Klemperer (GGluek, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ)
- Schumann (1810): Kinderszenen, etc. - Horowitz (shangoyal, Shropshire Mouse, GioCar)
- Saint-Saëns (1835): Piano Concertos - Hough (Burroughs, senza sardina, Gio Car) *
- Bridge (1879): Violin Sonata, etc. - Nash Ensemble (TurnaboutVox, arcaneholocaust, TurnaboutVox) *
- Szymanowski (1882): Violin Concertos - Mordkovitch (senza sardina, Wrahms, SimonNZ) 
- Copland (1900): Appalachian Spring - Bernstein, NYP (Burroughs, senza sordino, arcaneholocaust) *
- Adams (1947): Violin Concerto - Hanslip (senza sardino, Trout, SimonNZ) 
- Karkowski (1958) and Menche: Unleash - 2008 Alien8 (some guy, Wood, ptr) *
- Salonen (1958): Violin Concerto (Burroughs, arcaneholocaust, Trout) *

2 recommendations: 
- Josquin (1450): De profundis & other Motets - Cordes / CPO - Alypius, SimonNZ
- Janequin (c. 1485): La Chasse et autres chansons - Ensemble Janequin - Winterreisender, SimonNZ *
- Claudin de Sermisy (c. 1490), etc.: Henry VIII & his 6 Wives - Munrow - ptr, SimonNZ 
- Bach, CPE (1714): Violin Sonatas - Beyer c. 2005 Zig Zag (Andolink, Wood) *
- Haydn (1732): Heiligmess, etc. - Marriner (HaydnBearstheClock, SimonNZ)
- Haydn (1732): Paris Symphonies - Kuijken (HaydnBearstheClock, SimonNZ) *
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos - Brendel, Marriner (arcaneholocaust, Trout) *
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #6, 17, 21 - Anda (bigshot, SimonNZ) *
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 23 - Howard Shelley (Burroughs, arcaneholocaust) *
- Mozart (1756): Symphonies 38-41 - Mackerras: Scottish SO (Burroughs, Trout) 
- Beethoven (1770): Piano Concertos #3 & 4 - Perahia, Haitink (Burroughs, arcaneholocaust) *
- Beethoven (1770): String Quartets, opp. 127 & 135 - Quartetto Italiano (TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ) 
- Czerny (1791): Piano Sonatas #11, 1 - Margin Jones (AH music, TurnaboutVox)
- Schumann (1810): Piano Sonata #1, Kreisleriana - Perahia (Burroughs, TurnaboutVox) 
- Schumann (1810), Grieg: Piano Concertos - Perahia, Davis (Burroughs, senza sordino) *
- Bruckner (1824): Symphony #9 - Giulini (Trout, arcaneholocaust) *
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #1, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra (Burroughs, Wrahms)
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #2, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra (Burroughs, Wrahms)
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #3, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra (Burroughs, Wrahms)
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #4, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra (Burroughs, Wrahms)
- Sousa (1854): Marches - Hoskins, EMI (sid james, Winterreisender) *
- Taneyev (1856): Suite de concert; Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - Oistrakh (senza sardine, ptr) *
- Roussel (1869), etc.: Autour de la harpe - Montreal Chamber Players - Alypius, Ptr
- Schoenberg (1874): Gurrelieder - Chailly (Decca) - TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ *
- Ravel (1875): Daphnis et Chloe - Munch - bigshot, mire pox *
- Brian (1876): Symphonies #4 & 12 - Leaper - Wood, TurnaboutVox
- Bartok (1881): String Quartets - Takacs Quartet - Alypius, Ptr *
- Grainger (1882): various works in "Salute to Percy Grainger" on Decca - Sid James, Nereffid *
- Bridge (1891): Oration; etc. "In the Shadow of War" (BIS) - Isserlis - MagneticGhost, TurnaboutVox
- Khachaturian (1893), Kabalevsky: Violin Concertos - Mordkovitch, Jarvi (Chandos) - MagneticGhost, TurnaboutVox
- Mantovani (1905): Le Sette Chiese - Mälkki 2008 - ptr, Wood *
- Cage (1912): Europera 5 (pending feasibility) - ArtMusic, Wood 
- Cage (1912): Sonatas & Interludes for Prepared Piano - Tilbury - SimonNZ, Ptr
- Petitgirard (1950): The Little Prince - Petitgirard 2012 Naxos - Nereffid, Wood *

1 recommendation: 
- Ventadorn (1100s), etc.: "Troubadours" - Clemencic - SimonNZ * 
- Anonymous (1200s), etc.: "Pilgrimage to Santiago" - Pickett - SimonNZ
- Dufay (c.1397) and the Court of Savoy: Missa Se la face ay pale, etc. - Kirkman (Hyperion) - Chordalrock **
- Ockeghem (1410): Missa Caput, etc. - Wickham (Gaudeamus) - Chordalrock **
- Lassus, Hassler, Erbach (1532, 1564, 1568): Festal Sacred Music of Bavaria - Wood ** 
- "Negri" (1532): Le Gratie d'Amore - Ensemble La Folia - Wood
- Monteverdi (1567): Selva morale e spirituale - Corbuz - SimonNZ
- Various (16th to 19th centuries): Psalms of David - Willcocks - SimonNZ
- Marais (1656): Suites pour viole de gambe - Quintana - Sid James 
- Vivaldi (1678): Violin Concertos per Pisendel - Sinkovsky - Alypius 
- Rameau (1683): Les grands motets - Christie - Wrahms 
- Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Richter - GioCar
- Bach, JS (1685): Goldberg Variations - Labadie - Vesuvius 
- Bach, JS (1685): Trio Sonatas - Purcell Quartet (Chandos) - Vesuvius
- Bach, JS (1685), Gubaidulina: Violin Concertos - Mutter - senza sordino *
- Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Curtis - Clayton
- Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Jacobs - Clayton
- Bach, CPE (1714): Magnificat - Rademann (HM) - Winterreisender 
- Haydn (1732): The Creation - Spering - HaydnBearstheClock
- Haydn (1732): Harmoniemesse - Harnoncourt - HaydnBearstheClock
- Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 50 - Nomos Quartett - HaydnBearstheClock
- Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 20 - London Haydn Quartet - HaydnBearstheClock
- Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 33 - Buchberger Quartet - HaydnBearstheClock
- Haydn (1732): Piano Sonatas H.XVI/49, 46, 20 - Couvert - HaydnBearstheClock
- Haydn (1732): Piano Sonatas & Concertos - Ax - HaydnBearstheClock
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #13 & 24 - Shelley - Burroughs 
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 21 - Gulda, Abbado - Burroughs
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #21 & 24 - Shelley - Burroughs
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos (Vox Box edition; pending feasibility - Burroughs
- Mozart (1756): Piano Quartets - Rubinstein - Chordalrock 
- Mozart (1756): Requiem - Harnoncourt - Burroughs
- Mozart (1756): Symphonies 35, 40, 41 - Szell - Trout
- Mozart (1756): Symphonies 39-41, Bassoon Concerto - Immerseel - Wood 
- Beethoven (1770), Schumann, Grieg, Brahms: Piano Concertos - Fleisher, Szell - Burroughs
- Beethoven (1770), etc.: Piano concertos, etc. - Arrau "Virtuoso Philosopher" (EMI) - Burroughs 
- Beethoven (1770): Diabelli Variations - Battersby (Naxos) - Chordalrock 
- Beethoven (1770): String Quartets, opp. 130 & 133 - Quatuor Talich - TurnaboutVox
- Beethoven (1770): Symphony #6 - Bohm - bigshot
- Beethoven (1770): Symphony #9 - Beecham - Shropshire Mouse 
- Reicha (1770): Wind Quintets op. 88/5 & 91/1 - Michael Thompson (Naxos) - Winterreisender 
- Schubert, Schumann (1797, 1810): Piano Sonatas - Perahia - Burroughs
- Schumann (1810): Works for Piano & Orchestra - Perahia, Abbado - Burroughs 
- Schumann (1810): Fantasiestücke, etc. - Finghin Collins - TunraboutVox
- Schumann (1810), Brahms: Violin Concertos - Zehetmair - Burroughs 
- Schumann (1810), Lalo, Saint-Saens: Cello Concertos - Starker - senza sordino 
- Chopin (1810): Piano Concerto #1, etc. - Ax, Mackerras (Sony) - Burroughs 
- Chopin (1810): Piano Concerto #2, etc. - Ax, Mackerras (Sony) - Burroughs
- Liszt (1811) & Grieg: Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs
- Chopin (1810): Piano Concertos - Ax, Ormandy (RCA) - Burroughs 
- Verdi (1813): Nabucco - Gardelli, Suliotis - Clayton
- Verdi (1813): La Traviata - Callas, Rescigno 1958 - Marschallin Blair
- Offenbach (1819): Gaite Parisienne - Fielder - bigshot *
- Brahms (1833): Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs 
- Bizet (1838): Carmen - Callas, Pretre (EMI) - Animato
- Tchaikovsky (1840): Swan Lake - Previn - Burroughs
- Tchaikovsky (1840): Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs 
- Tchaikovsky (1840): Piano Concerto - Horowitz, Toscanini - big shot *
- Tchaikovsky (1840), Brahms: Violin Concertos - Heifetz - senza sordino *
- Dvorak (1841): Symphony #9 - Kondrashin: Vienna - Trout
- Heuberger (1850), etc.: Schwarzkopf sings Operetta - Schwarzkopf - SimonNZ
- Taneyev (1856): Oresteia - Wrahms
- Elgar (1857), Carter: Cello Concertos - Weilerstein (Decca) - senza sordino
- Mahler (1860): Das lied von der Erde - Kubelik - Marschallin Blair
- Magnard (1865): Symphonies - Sanderling - Trout
- Zemlinsky: Songs - Haselbock, Henschel (Bridge) - TurnaboutVox 
- Rachmaninoff (1873): Piano Concertos - Shelley - Burroughs
- Ives (1874): Piano Sonata #2 - Kalish - Trout
- Glière (1875): Symphony #3 Il'ya Muromets - Falletta - Winterreisender 
- Caplet (1878): Le miroir de Jesus - Foster 2009 (Naxos / Marco Polo) - Prodromides
- Respighi (1879): Fountains of Rome, etc. - Sinopoli - big shot
- Bartok (1881): String Quartets #4 & 5 - Tokyo SQ - TurnaboutVox
- Bax (1883): Orchestral Works, vol. 1 Chandos - Wrahms
- Bax (1883): Symphony #7, Tintagel - Lloyd-Jones - Wrahms 
- Martinů (1890): Symphony #1 - Neumann - SimonNZ
- Prokofiev (1891) & Shostakovich: Violin Concertos - Vengerov, Rostropovich - senza sordino *
- Lyatoshynsky (1895): Symphony #3 (pending feasibility) - Rhombic 
- Hindemith (1895): Piano Sonatas - Becker (Hyperion) - TurnaboutVox
- Shostakovich (1906): Symphony #10 - Mravinsky - mire pox
- Rozsa (1907): Violin Concerto, etc. - Heifetz - Burroughs
- Rosenman (1924): Fantastic Voyage - Prodromides - pending feasibility
- Gubaidulina (1931): Night in Memphis - Wood
- Koppel (1944): Moon Child's Dream - Petri 1992 Sony - brands
- Feiler (1951): Music for dead Europeans - ptr - pending feasibility
- Saariaho (1952): 6 Japanese Gardens, etc. - Jodelet, etc. - SimonNZ
- Gomelskaya (1964): Symphony #2 'Ukraine Forever - wood - pending feasibility, else the link

+ Rhythm's command to listen to the oldest composer first in case of ties (which is why I've recorded everyone's birth years)

* I have this and will listen as soon as it is the most commanded recording. 
** I will order this or have already ordered it!


----------



## ptr

I'll do some more seconding!

- Bartok (1881): String Quartets - Takacs Quartet - Alypius *

- Roussel (1869), etc.: Autour de la harpe - Montreal Chamber Players - Alypius

- Cage (1912): Sonatas & Interludes for Prepared Piano - Tilbury - SimonNZ

/ptr


----------



## Bas

I second:
- Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Gould (Jonathan Wrachford, Burroughs, GioCar) 
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 21 - Gulda, Abbado - (Burroughs)

I add: 

- Brahms (1833), Piano Concerto no. 2 - Arrau, Giulini


----------



## science

My hearty thanks to ptr and Bas for their most recent recommendations! Please, everyone, feel free to add more!

As of post #67, here is the tally of past recommendations and the music I've heard thanks to this project:

*Recommendations Obeyed:*

1. Sorabji (1892): Opus Clavicembalisticum - Ogdon 1988 (KenOC, Wood, arcaneholocaust)
2. Donizetti (1797): Lucia di Lammermoor - Sutherland 1961 Decca (ArtMusic, Wood, Bas)
3. Bantock (1868): Fifine at the Fair - Beecham on EMI (AH music, ShropshireMoose, Wood, Burroughs)
4. Beethoven (1770): Missa Solemnis - Klemperer 1966 EMI (GGluek, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm)
5. Berlioz (1803): Benvenuto Cellini - Davis 1972 Philips (some guy, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm)
6. Bartók (1881), Eötvös, Ligeti: Violin Concertos - Kopatchinskaya (senza sordino, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm)
7. Ohana (1913): Works for Orchestra - Tamayo 2000 Timpani (Prodromides, Andolink, dgee, Rhythm)
8. Romitelli (1963): Index of Metals - Octors 2005 Cypres (dgee, Wood, some guy)
9. Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Schiff (ECM) (arcaneholocaust, TurnaboutVox, GioCar, alypius, SimonNZ, Rhythm)
10. Berg (1885): Violin Concerto - Kranser, Webern (Mahlerian, TurnaboutVox, Burroughs, Wrahms, Trout, Rhythm)
11. Martinů (1890): Cello Sonatas - Isserlis, Mustonen (BIS) (GioCar, arcaneholocaust, alypius, TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ, Rhythm)

*Outstanding Recommendations: *

4 recommendations: 
- Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Gould (Jonathan Wrachford, Burroughs, GioCar, Bas) *
- Mahler (1860): Das Lied von der Erde - Ludwig, Wunderlich, Klemperer (GGluek, arcaneholocaust, Trout, SimonNZ)*
- Beethoven (1770): Fidelio - Klemperer - GGluek, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ, Mahlerian
- Strauss, R (1864): Four Last Songs, etc. - Norman, Masur (TurnaboutVox, amfortas, Marschallin Blair, Magnetic Ghost) *
- Ligeti (1923): Etudes - Aimard (Trout, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ, Alypius) *
- Nono (1924): A Pierre, etc. - Heusinger / Neos (Mahlerian, ptr, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ) *
- Adams (1947): The Dharma at Big Sur - Adams (Trout, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ, Alypius)

3 recommendations: 
- Brumel (c.1460, etc.): The Art of the Netherlands - Munrow - SimonNZ, ptr, alypius
- Taverner (1490): Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - Parrott - MagneticGhost, TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ
- Susato (c. 1510), etc.: Two Renaissance Dance Bands, etc. - Munrow - ptr, SimonNZ, Winterreisender
- Telemann (1681): Tafelmusik - Belder on Brilliant (HaydnBearstheClock, Wrahms, arcaneholocaust) 
- Haydn (1732): London Symphonies - C. Davis (HaydnBearstheClock, Trout, SimonNZ) *
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 24 - Brendel, Mackerras (Burroughs, TurnaboutVox, Chordalrock) 
- Schumann (1810): Kinderszenen, etc. - Horowitz (shangoyal, Shropshire Mouse, GioCar)
- Saint-Saëns (1835): Piano Concertos - Hough (Burroughs, senza sardina, Gio Car) *
- Bridge (1879): Violin Sonata, etc. - Nash Ensemble (TurnaboutVox, arcaneholocaust, TurnaboutVox) *
- Szymanowski (1882): Violin Concertos - Mordkovitch (senza sardina, Wrahms, SimonNZ) 
- Copland (1900): Appalachian Spring - Bernstein, NYP (Burroughs, senza sordino, arcaneholocaust) *
- Adams (1947): Violin Concerto - Hanslip (senza sardino, Trout, SimonNZ) 
- Karkowski (1958) and Menche: Unleash - 2008 Alien8 (some guy, Wood, ptr) *
- Salonen (1958): Violin Concerto (Burroughs, arcaneholocaust, Trout) *

2 recommendations: 
- Josquin (1450): De profundis & other Motets - Cordes / CPO - Alypius, SimonNZ
- Janequin (c. 1485): La Chasse et autres chansons - Ensemble Janequin - Winterreisender, SimonNZ *
- Claudin de Sermisy (c. 1490), etc.: Henry VIII & his 6 Wives - Munrow - ptr, SimonNZ 
- Bach, CPE (1714): Violin Sonatas - Beyer c. 2005 Zig Zag (Andolink, Wood) *
- Haydn (1732): Heiligmess, etc. - Marriner (HaydnBearstheClock, SimonNZ)
- Haydn (1732): Paris Symphonies - Kuijken (HaydnBearstheClock, SimonNZ) *
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos - Brendel, Marriner (arcaneholocaust, Trout) *
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #6, 17, 21 - Anda (bigshot, SimonNZ) *
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 21 - Gulda, Abbado - Burroughs, Bas
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 23 - Howard Shelley - Burroughs, arcaneholocaust *
- Mozart (1756): Symphonies 38-41 - Mackerras: Scottish SO (Burroughs, Trout) 
- Beethoven (1770): Piano Concertos #3 & 4 - Perahia, Haitink (Burroughs, arcaneholocaust) *
- Beethoven (1770): String Quartets, opp. 127 & 135 - Quartetto Italiano (TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ) 
- Czerny (1791): Piano Sonatas #11, 1 - Margin Jones (AH music, TurnaboutVox)
- Schumann (1810): Piano Sonata #1, Kreisleriana - Perahia (Burroughs, TurnaboutVox) 
- Schumann (1810), Grieg: Piano Concertos - Perahia, Davis (Burroughs, senza sordino) *
- Bruckner (1824): Symphony #9 - Giulini (Trout, arcaneholocaust) *
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #1, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra (Burroughs, Wrahms)
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #2, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra (Burroughs, Wrahms)
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #3, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra (Burroughs, Wrahms)
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #4, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra (Burroughs, Wrahms)
- Sousa (1854): Marches - Hoskins, EMI (sid james, Winterreisender) *
- Taneyev (1856): Suite de concert; Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - Oistrakh (senza sardine, ptr) *
- Roussel (1869), etc.: Autour de la harpe - Montreal Chamber Players - Alypius, Ptr
- Schoenberg (1874): Gurrelieder - Chailly (Decca) - TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ *
- Ravel (1875): Daphnis et Chloe - Munch - bigshot, mire pox *
- Brian (1876): Symphonies #4 & 12 - Leaper - Wood, TurnaboutVox
- Bartok (1881): String Quartets - Takacs Quartet - Alypius, Ptr *
- Grainger (1882): various works in "Salute to Percy Grainger" on Decca - Sid James, Nereffid *
- Bridge (1891): Oration; etc. "In the Shadow of War" (BIS) - Isserlis - MagneticGhost, TurnaboutVox
- Khachaturian (1893), Kabalevsky: Violin Concertos - Mordkovitch, Jarvi (Chandos) - MagneticGhost, TurnaboutVox
- Mantovani (1905): Le Sette Chiese - Mälkki 2008 - ptr, Wood *
- Cage (1912): Europera 5 (pending feasibility) - ArtMusic, Wood 
- Cage (1912): Sonatas & Interludes for Prepared Piano - Tilbury - SimonNZ, Ptr
- Petitgirard (1950): The Little Prince - Petitgirard 2012 Naxos - Nereffid, Wood *
- Saariaho (1952): 6 Japanese Gardens, etc. - Jodelet, etc. - SimonNZ, Mahlerian*

1 recommendation: 
- Ventadorn (1100s), etc.: "Troubadours" - Clemencic - SimonNZ * 
- Anonymous (1200s), etc.: "Pilgrimage to Santiago" - Pickett - SimonNZ
- Dufay (c.1397) and the Court of Savoy: Missa Se la face ay pale, etc. - Kirkman (Hyperion) - Chordalrock **
- Ockeghem (1410): Missa Caput, etc. - Wickham (Gaudeamus) - Chordalrock **
- Lassus, Hassler, Erbach (1532, 1564, 1568): Festal Sacred Music of Bavaria - Wood ** 
- "Negri" (1532): Le Gratie d'Amore - Ensemble La Folia - Wood
- Monteverdi (1567): Selva morale e spirituale - Corbuz - SimonNZ
- Various (16th to 19th centuries): Psalms of David - Willcocks - SimonNZ
- Marais (1656): Suites pour viole de gambe - Quintana - Sid James 
- Vivaldi (1678): Violin Concertos per Pisendel - Sinkovsky - Alypius 
- Rameau (1683): Les grands motets - Christie - Wrahms 
- Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Richter - GioCar
- Bach, JS (1685): Goldberg Variations - Labadie - Vesuvius 
- Bach, JS (1685): Trio Sonatas - Purcell Quartet (Chandos) - Vesuvius
- Bach, JS (1685), Gubaidulina: Violin Concertos - Mutter - senza sordino *
- Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Curtis - Clayton
- Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Jacobs - Clayton
- Bach, CPE (1714): Magnificat - Rademann (HM) - Winterreisender 
- Haydn (1732): The Creation - Spering - HaydnBearstheClock
- Haydn (1732): Harmoniemesse - Harnoncourt - HaydnBearstheClock
- Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 50 - Nomos Quartett - HaydnBearstheClock
- Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 20 - London Haydn Quartet - HaydnBearstheClock
- Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 33 - Buchberger Quartet - HaydnBearstheClock
- Haydn (1732): Piano Sonatas H.XVI/49, 46, 20 - Couvert - HaydnBearstheClock
- Haydn (1732): Piano Sonatas & Concertos - Ax - HaydnBearstheClock
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #13 & 24 - Shelley - Burroughs 
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #21 & 24 - Shelley - Burroughs
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos (Vox Box edition; pending feasibility - Burroughs
- Mozart (1756): Piano Quartets - Rubinstein - Chordalrock 
- Mozart (1756): Requiem - Harnoncourt - Burroughs
- Mozart (1756): Symphonies 35, 40, 41 - Szell - Trout
- Mozart (1756): Symphonies 39-41, Bassoon Concerto - Immerseel - Wood 
- Beethoven (1770), Schumann, Grieg, Brahms: Piano Concertos - Fleisher, Szell - Burroughs
- Beethoven (1770), etc.: Piano concertos, etc. - Arrau "Virtuoso Philosopher" (EMI) - Burroughs 
- Beethoven (1770): Diabelli Variations - Battersby (Naxos) - Chordalrock 
- Beethoven (1770): String Quartets, opp. 130 & 133 - Quatuor Talich - TurnaboutVox
- Beethoven (1770): Symphony #6 - Bohm - bigshot
- Beethoven (1770): Symphony #9 - Beecham - Shropshire Mouse 
- Reicha (1770): Wind Quintets op. 88/5 & 91/1 - Michael Thompson (Naxos) - Winterreisender 
- Schubert, Schumann (1797, 1810): Piano Sonatas - Perahia - Burroughs
- Schumann (1810): Works for Piano & Orchestra - Perahia, Abbado - Burroughs 
- Schumann (1810): Fantasiestücke, etc. - Finghin Collins - TunraboutVox
- Schumann (1810), Brahms: Violin Concertos - Zehetmair - Burroughs 
- Schumann (1810), Lalo, Saint-Saens: Cello Concertos - Starker - senza sordino 
- Chopin (1810): Piano Concerto #1, etc. - Ax, Mackerras (Sony) - Burroughs 
- Chopin (1810): Piano Concerto #2, etc. - Ax, Mackerras (Sony) - Burroughs
- Liszt (1811) & Grieg: Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs
- Chopin (1810): Piano Concertos - Ax, Ormandy (RCA) - Burroughs 
- Verdi (1813): Nabucco - Gardelli, Suliotis - Clayton
- Verdi (1813): La Traviata - Callas, Rescigno 1958 - Marschallin Blair
- Offenbach (1819): Gaite Parisienne - Fielder - bigshot *
- Brahms (1833): Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs 
- Brahms (1833): Piano Concerto #2 - Arrau, Giulini - Bas 
- Bizet (1838): Carmen - Callas, Pretre (EMI) - Animato
- Tchaikovsky (1840): Swan Lake - Previn - Burroughs
- Tchaikovsky (1840): Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs 
- Tchaikovsky (1840): Piano Concerto - Horowitz, Toscanini - big shot *
- Tchaikovsky (1840), Brahms: Violin Concertos - Heifetz - senza sordino *
- Dvorak (1841): Symphony #9 - Kondrashin: Vienna - Trout
- Heuberger (1850), etc.: Schwarzkopf sings Operetta - Schwarzkopf - SimonNZ
- Taneyev (1856): Oresteia - Wrahms
- Elgar (1857), Carter: Cello Concertos - Weilerstein (Decca) - senza sordino
- Mahler (1860): Das lied von der Erde - Kubelik - Marschallin Blair
- Magnard (1865): Symphonies - Sanderling - Trout
- Zemlinsky: Songs - Haselbock, Henschel (Bridge) - TurnaboutVox 
- Rachmaninoff (1873): Piano Concertos - Shelley - Burroughs
- Ives (1874): Piano Sonata #2 - Kalish - Trout
- Glière (1875): Symphony #3 Il'ya Muromets - Falletta - Winterreisender 
- Caplet (1878): Le miroir de Jesus - Foster 2009 (Naxos / Marco Polo) - Prodromides
- Respighi (1879): Fountains of Rome, etc. - Sinopoli - big shot
- Bartok (1881): String Quartets #4 & 5 - Tokyo SQ - TurnaboutVox
- Bax (1883): Orchestral Works, vol. 1 Chandos - Wrahms
- Bax (1883): Symphony #7, Tintagel - Lloyd-Jones - Wrahms 
- Martinů (1890): Symphony #1 - Neumann - SimonNZ
- Prokofiev (1891) & Shostakovich: Violin Concertos - Vengerov, Rostropovich - senza sordino *
- Lyatoshynsky (1895): Symphony #3 (pending feasibility) - Rhombic 
- Hindemith (1895): Piano Sonatas - Becker (Hyperion) - TurnaboutVox
- Shostakovich (1906): Symphony #10 - Mravinsky - mire pox
- Rozsa (1907): Violin Concerto, etc. - Heifetz - Burroughs
- Rosenman (1924): Fantastic Voyage - Prodromides - pending feasibility
- Gubaidulina (1931): Night in Memphis - Wood
- Koppel (1944): Moon Child's Dream - Petri 1992 Sony - brands
- Feiler (1951): Music for dead Europeans - ptr - pending feasibility
- Gomelskaya (1964): Symphony #2 'Ukraine Forever - wood - pending feasibility, else the link

+ Rhythm's command to listen to the oldest composer first in case of ties (which is why I've recorded everyone's birth years)

* I have this and will listen as soon as it is the most commanded recording. 
** I will order this or have already ordered it!


----------



## Posie

*Late Renaissance Madrigals*

These are my two favorites.


----------



## science

marinasabina said:


> These are my two favorites.


I can add this to the list if you will tell me the performers.

I don't listen to music on youtube except amateur performances.


----------



## SimonNZ

Having recommended Martinu's Symphony No.1 with Vaclav Neumann, I'd like to add No.5 with Neeme Jarvi


----------



## Mahlerian

science said:


> I can add this to the list if you will tell me the performers.
> 
> I don't listen to music on youtube except amateur performances.


Even professional performances uploaded by the ensemble themselves? There are some of these out there.

I'll give a bump to the Klemperer Fidelio, by the way, as well as the Saariaho disc.


----------



## science

Mahlerian said:


> Even professional performances uploaded by the ensemble themselves? There are some of these out there.


I would listen if I were sure that there is no copyright violation / theft involved. In general, I doubt that's the case!



Mahlerian said:


> I'll give a bump to the Klemperer Fidelio, by the way, as well as the Saariaho disc.


Thank you!


----------



## science

As of post #69, here is the tally of past recommendations and the music I've heard thanks to this project:

*Recommendations Obeyed:*

1. Sorabji (1892): Opus Clavicembalisticum - Ogdon 1988 - KenOC, Wood, arcaneholocaust
2. Donizetti (1797): Lucia di Lammermoor - Sutherland 1961 Decca - ArtMusic, Wood, Bas
3. Bantock (1868): Fifine at the Fair - Beecham on EMI - AH music, ShropshireMoose, Wood, Burroughs
4. Beethoven (1770): Missa Solemnis - Klemperer 1966 EMI - GGluek, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm
5. Berlioz (1803): Benvenuto Cellini - Davis 1972 Philips - some guy, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm
6. Bartók (1881), Eötvös, Ligeti: Violin Concertos - Kopatchinskaya - senza sordino, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm
7. Ohana (1913): Works for Orchestra - Tamayo 2000 Timpani - Prodromides, Andolink, dgee, Rhythm
8. Romitelli (1963): Index of Metals - Octors 2005 Cypres - dgee, Wood, some guy
9. Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Schiff (ECM) - arcaneholocaust, TurnaboutVox, GioCar, alypius, SimonNZ, Rhythm
10. Berg (1885): Violin Concerto - Kranser, Webern - Mahlerian, TurnaboutVox, Burroughs, Wrahms, Trout, Rhythm
11. Martinů (1890): Cello Sonatas - Isserlis, Mustonen (BIS) - GioCar, arcaneholocaust, alypius, TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ, Rhythm
12. Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Gould - Jonathan Wrachford, Burroughs, GioCar, Bas, Rhythm

*Outstanding Recommendations: *

4 recommendations: 
- Mahler (1860): Das Lied von der Erde - Ludwig, Wunderlich, Klemperer - GGluek, arcaneholocaust, Trout, SimonNZ *
- Beethoven (1770): Fidelio - Klemperer - GGluek, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ, Mahlerian
- Strauss, R (1864): Four Last Songs, etc. - Norman, Masur - TurnaboutVox, amfortas, Marschallin Blair, Magnetic Ghost *
- Ligeti (1923): Etudes - Aimard -Trout, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ, Alypius *
- Nono (1924): A Pierre, etc. - Heusinger / Neos - Mahlerian, ptr, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ *
- Adams (1947): The Dharma at Big Sur - Adams - Trout, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ, Alypius

3 recommendations: 
- Brumel (c.1460, etc.): The Art of the Netherlands - Munrow - SimonNZ, ptr, alypius **
- Taverner (1490): Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - Parrott - MagneticGhost, TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ
- Susato (c. 1510), etc.: Two Renaissance Dance Bands, etc. - Munrow - ptr, SimonNZ, Winterreisender
- Telemann (1681): Tafelmusik - Belder on Brilliant - HaydnBearstheClock, Wrahms, arcaneholocaust
- Haydn (1732): London Symphonies - C. Davis - HaydnBearstheClock, Trout, SimonNZ *
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 24 - Brendel, Mackerras - Burroughs, TurnaboutVox, Chordalrock
- Schumann (1810): Kinderszenen, etc. - Horowitz - shangoyal, Shropshire Mouse, GioCar
- Saint-Saëns (1835): Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs, senza sardina, Gio Car *
- Bridge (1879): Violin Sonata, etc. - Nash Ensemble - TurnaboutVox, arcaneholocaust, TurnaboutVox *
- Szymanowski (1882): Violin Concertos - Mordkovitch - senza sardina, Wrahms, SimonNZ 
- Copland (1900): Appalachian Spring - Bernstein, NYP - Burroughs, senza sordino, arcaneholocaust *
- Adams (1947): Violin Concerto - Hanslip - senza sardino, Trout, SimonNZ 
- Karkowski (1958) and Menche: Unleash - 2008 Alien8 - some guy, Wood, ptr *
- Salonen (1958): Violin Concerto - Burroughs, arcaneholocaust, Trout *

2 recommendations: 
- Josquin (1450): De profundis & other Motets - Cordes / CPO - Alypius, SimonNZ
- Janequin (c. 1485): La Chasse et autres chansons - Ensemble Janequin - Winterreisender, SimonNZ *
- Claudin de Sermisy (c. 1490), etc.: Henry VIII & his 6 Wives - Munrow - ptr, SimonNZ 
- Bach, CPE (1714): Violin Sonatas - Beyer c. 2005 Zig Zag - Andolink, Wood *
- Haydn (1732): Heiligmess, etc. - Marriner - HaydnBearstheClock, SimonNZ
- Haydn (1732): Paris Symphonies - Kuijken - HaydnBearstheClock, SimonNZ *
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos - Brendel, Marriner - arcaneholocaust, Trout *
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #6, 17, 21 - Anda - bigshot, SimonNZ *
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 21 - Gulda, Abbado - Burroughs, Bas *
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 23 - Howard Shelley - Burroughs, arcaneholocaust *
- Mozart (1756): Symphonies 38-41 - Mackerras: Scottish SO - Burroughs, Trout 
- Beethoven (1770): Piano Concertos #3 & 4 - Perahia, Haitink - Burroughs, arcaneholocaust *
- Beethoven (1770): String Quartets, opp. 127 & 135 - Quartetto Italiano - TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ
- Czerny (1791): Piano Sonatas #11, 1 - Margin Jones - AH music, TurnaboutVox
- Schumann (1810): Piano Sonata #1, Kreisleriana - Perahia - Burroughs, TurnaboutVox 
- Schumann (1810), Grieg: Piano Concertos - Perahia, Davis - Burroughs, senza sordino *
- Bruckner (1824): Symphony #9 - Giulini - Trout, arcaneholocaust *
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #1, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra - Burroughs, Wrahms
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #2, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra - Burroughs, Wrahms
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #3, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra - Burroughs, Wrahms
- Brahms (1833): Symphony #4, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra - Burroughs, Wrahms
- Sousa (1854): Marches - Hoskins, EMI - sid james, Winterreisender *
- Taneyev (1856): Suite de concert; Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - Oistrakh - senza sardine, ptr *
- Roussel (1869), etc.: Autour de la harpe - Montreal Chamber Players - Alypius, Ptr
- Schoenberg (1874): Gurrelieder - Chailly (Decca) - TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ *
- Ravel (1875): Daphnis et Chloe - Munch - bigshot, mire pox *
- Brian (1876): Symphonies #4 & 12 - Leaper - Wood, TurnaboutVox
- Bartok (1881): String Quartets - Takacs Quartet - Alypius, Ptr *
- Grainger (1882): various works in "Salute to Percy Grainger" on Decca - Sid James, Nereffid *
- Bridge (1891): Oration; etc. "In the Shadow of War" (BIS) - Isserlis - MagneticGhost, TurnaboutVox
- Khachaturian (1893), Kabalevsky: Violin Concertos - Mordkovitch, Jarvi (Chandos) - MagneticGhost, TurnaboutVox
- Mantovani (1905): Le Sette Chiese - Mälkki 2008 - ptr, Wood *
- Cage (1912): Europera 5 (pending feasibility) - ArtMusic, Wood 
- Cage (1912): Sonatas & Interludes for Prepared Piano - Tilbury - SimonNZ, Ptr
- Petitgirard (1950): The Little Prince - Petitgirard 2012 Naxos - Nereffid, Wood *
- Saariaho (1952): 6 Japanese Gardens, etc. - Jodelet, etc. - SimonNZ, Mahlerian*

1 recommendation: 
- Ventadorn (1100s), etc.: "Troubadours" - Clemencic - SimonNZ * 
- Anonymous (1200s), etc.: "Pilgrimage to Santiago" - Pickett - SimonNZ
- Dufay (c.1397) and the Court of Savoy: Missa Se la face ay pale, etc. - Kirkman (Hyperion) - Chordalrock **
- Ockeghem (1410): Missa Caput, etc. - Wickham (Gaudeamus) - Chordalrock **
- Lassus, Hassler, Erbach (1532, 1564, 1568): Festal Sacred Music of Bavaria - Wood ** 
- "Negri" (1532): Le Gratie d'Amore - Ensemble La Folia - Wood
- Monteverdi (1567): Selva morale e spirituale - Corbuz - SimonNZ
- Various (16th to 19th centuries): Psalms of David - Willcocks - SimonNZ
- Marais (1656): Suites pour viole de gambe - Quintana - Sid James 
- Vivaldi (1678): Violin Concertos per Pisendel - Sinkovsky - Alypius 
- Rameau (1683): Les grands motets - Christie - Wrahms 
- Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Richter - GioCar
- Bach, JS (1685): Goldberg Variations - Labadie - Vesuvius 
- Bach, JS (1685): Trio Sonatas - Purcell Quartet (Chandos) - Vesuvius
- Bach, JS (1685), Gubaidulina: Violin Concertos - Mutter - senza sordino *
- Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Curtis - Clayton
- Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Jacobs - Clayton
- Bach, CPE (1714): Magnificat - Rademann (HM) - Winterreisender 
- Haydn (1732): The Creation - Spering - HaydnBearstheClock
- Haydn (1732): Harmoniemesse - Harnoncourt - HaydnBearstheClock
- Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 50 - Nomos Quartett - HaydnBearstheClock
- Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 20 - London Haydn Quartet - HaydnBearstheClock
- Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 33 - Buchberger Quartet - HaydnBearstheClock
- Haydn (1732): Piano Sonatas H.XVI/49, 46, 20 - Couvert - HaydnBearstheClock
- Haydn (1732): Piano Sonatas & Concertos - Ax - HaydnBearstheClock
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #13 & 24 - Shelley - Burroughs 
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #21 & 24 - Shelley - Burroughs
- Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos (Vox Box edition; pending feasibility - Burroughs
- Mozart (1756): Piano Quartets - Rubinstein - Chordalrock 
- Mozart (1756): Requiem - Harnoncourt - Burroughs
- Mozart (1756): Symphonies 35, 40, 41 - Szell - Trout
- Mozart (1756): Symphonies 39-41, Bassoon Concerto - Immerseel - Wood 
- Beethoven (1770), Schumann, Grieg, Brahms: Piano Concertos - Fleisher, Szell - Burroughs
- Beethoven (1770), etc.: Piano concertos, etc. - Arrau "Virtuoso Philosopher" (EMI) - Burroughs 
- Beethoven (1770): Diabelli Variations - Battersby (Naxos) - Chordalrock 
- Beethoven (1770): String Quartets, opp. 130 & 133 - Quatuor Talich - TurnaboutVox
- Beethoven (1770): Symphony #6 - Bohm - bigshot
- Beethoven (1770): Symphony #9 - Beecham - Shropshire Mouse 
- Reicha (1770): Wind Quintets op. 88/5 & 91/1 - Michael Thompson (Naxos) - Winterreisender 
- Schubert, Schumann (1797, 1810): Piano Sonatas - Perahia - Burroughs
- Schumann (1810): Works for Piano & Orchestra - Perahia, Abbado - Burroughs 
- Schumann (1810): Fantasiestücke, etc. - Finghin Collins - TunraboutVox
- Schumann (1810), Brahms: Violin Concertos - Zehetmair - Burroughs 
- Schumann (1810), Lalo, Saint-Saens: Cello Concertos - Starker - senza sordino 
- Chopin (1810): Piano Concerto #1, etc. - Ax, Mackerras (Sony) - Burroughs 
- Chopin (1810): Piano Concerto #2, etc. - Ax, Mackerras (Sony) - Burroughs
- Liszt (1811) & Grieg: Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs
- Chopin (1810): Piano Concertos - Ax, Ormandy (RCA) - Burroughs 
- Verdi (1813): Nabucco - Gardelli, Suliotis - Clayton
- Verdi (1813): La Traviata - Callas, Rescigno 1958 - Marschallin Blair
- Offenbach (1819): Gaite Parisienne - Fielder - bigshot *
- Brahms (1833): Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs 
- Brahms (1833): Piano Concerto #2 - Arrau, Giulini - Bas 
- Bizet (1838): Carmen - Callas, Pretre (EMI) - Animato
- Tchaikovsky (1840): Swan Lake - Previn - Burroughs
- Tchaikovsky (1840): Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs 
- Tchaikovsky (1840): Piano Concerto - Horowitz, Toscanini - big shot *
- Tchaikovsky (1840), Brahms: Violin Concertos - Heifetz - senza sordino *
- Dvorak (1841): Symphony #9 - Kondrashin: Vienna - Trout
- Heuberger (1850), etc.: Schwarzkopf sings Operetta - Schwarzkopf - SimonNZ
- Taneyev (1856): Oresteia - Wrahms
- Elgar (1857), Carter: Cello Concertos - Weilerstein (Decca) - senza sordino
- Mahler (1860): Das lied von der Erde - Kubelik - Marschallin Blair
- Magnard (1865): Symphonies - Sanderling - Trout
- Zemlinsky: Songs - Haselbock, Henschel (Bridge) - TurnaboutVox 
- Rachmaninoff (1873): Piano Concertos - Shelley - Burroughs
- Ives (1874): Piano Sonata #2 - Kalish - Trout
- Glière (1875): Symphony #3 Il'ya Muromets - Falletta - Winterreisender 
- Caplet (1878): Le miroir de Jesus - Foster 2009 (Naxos / Marco Polo) - Prodromides
- Respighi (1879): Fountains of Rome, etc. - Sinopoli - big shot
- Bartok (1881): String Quartets #4 & 5 - Tokyo SQ - TurnaboutVox
- Bax (1883): Orchestral Works, vol. 1 Chandos - Wrahms
- Bax (1883): Symphony #7, Tintagel - Lloyd-Jones - Wrahms 
- Martinů (1890): Symphony #1 - Neumann - SimonNZ
- Martinů (1890): Symphony #5 - Järvi - SimonNZ
- Prokofiev (1891) & Shostakovich: Violin Concertos - Vengerov, Rostropovich - senza sordino *
- Lyatoshynsky (1895): Symphony #3 (pending feasibility) - Rhombic 
- Hindemith (1895): Piano Sonatas - Becker (Hyperion) - TurnaboutVox
- Shostakovich (1906): Symphony #10 - Mravinsky - mire pox
- Rozsa (1907): Violin Concerto, etc. - Heifetz - Burroughs
- Rosenman (1924): Fantastic Voyage - Prodromides - pending feasibility
- Gubaidulina (1931): Night in Memphis - Wood
- Koppel (1944): Moon Child's Dream - Petri 1992 Sony - brands
- Feiler (1951): Music for dead Europeans - ptr - pending feasibility
- Gomelskaya (1964): Symphony #2 'Ukraine Forever - wood - pending feasibility, else the link

+ Rhythm's command to listen to the oldest composer first in case of ties (which is why I've recorded everyone's birth years)

* I have this and will listen as soon as it is the most commanded recording. 
** I will order this or have already ordered it!


----------



## science

Some thoughts on the project so far -

1. *Thank you so much to everyone who has taken time and trouble to recommend things for me to listen to, and especially thanks to those who have taken the further time to look over the list of recommendations and confirm other people's recommendations. This project is meaning more to me than you can probably understand, and I'm truly grateful for all of your help.*

2. Please do not hesitate to recommend more recordings! If necessary, I will get creative about how to keep track of them all! Especially, recommend everything that you really love, and recommend everything that you think a knowledgeable classical listener ought to know.

3. Of the stuff that I've listened to lately:

a) Gould's Bach is an old friend, comparatively, and I enjoyed going through it again. Now that I have Schiff, it probably isn't my first choice for WTC on piano. And piano isn't my first choice: for my money, Bob Van Asperen owns the Well-Tempered Clavier. (I also have Tureck on piano, it was my first one, and I haven't yet managed to appreciate it.)

b) I'm going to be a big fan of Martinu, and I would probably have gotten a recording of the cello sonatas anyway. My choice would've been Isserlis on Helios, an established recording on a label I trust and $10 cheaper to boot. I doubt I'll get that one now that I have the BIS recording y'all recommended. At any rate it's a low priority. Of course I enjoyed the music very much, and actually the little bonuses (the Mustonen, the Sibelius) were really nice too.

c) The Webern recording of Berg is awesome. I am not ordinarily a fan of recordings from the '50s, let alone the '30s. But really, it was like a totally different work than I'd heard before. It may be the most uncompromising version I've heard. Really good stuff.


----------



## science

I've obeyed another recommendation, so it's time for an update! As of post #71, here is the tally of past recommendations and the music I've heard thanks to this project:

*Recommendations Obeyed:*


Sorabji (1892): Opus Clavicembalisticum - Ogdon 1988 - KenOC, Wood, arcaneholocaust
Donizetti (1797): Lucia di Lammermoor - Sutherland 1961 Decca - ArtMusic, Wood, Bas
Bantock (1868): Fifine at the Fair - Beecham on EMI - AH music, ShropshireMoose, Wood, Burroughs
Beethoven (1770): Missa Solemnis - Klemperer 1966 EMI - GGluek, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm
Berlioz (1803): Benvenuto Cellini - Davis 1972 Philips - some guy, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm
Bartók (1881), Eötvös, Ligeti: Violin Concertos - Kopatchinskaya - senza sordino, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm
Ohana (1913): Works for Orchestra - Tamayo 2000 Timpani - Prodromides, Andolink, dgee, Rhythm
Romitelli (1963): Index of Metals - Octors 2005 Cypres - dgee, Wood, some guy
Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Schiff (ECM) - arcaneholocaust, TurnaboutVox, GioCar, alypius, SimonNZ, Rhythm
Berg (1885): Violin Concerto - Kranser, Webern - Mahlerian, TurnaboutVox, Burroughs, Wrahms, Trout, Rhythm
Martinů (1890): Cello Sonatas - Isserlis, Mustonen (BIS) - GioCar, arcaneholocaust, alypius, TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ, Rhythm
Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Gould - Jonathan Wrachford, Burroughs, GioCar, Bas, Rhythm
Mahler (1860): Das Lied von der Erde - Ludwig, Wunderlich, Klemperer - GGluek, arcaneholocaust, Trout, SimonNZ, Rhythm 

*Outstanding Recommendations: *

4 recommendations: 

Beethoven (1770): Fidelio - Klemperer - GGluek, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ, Mahlerian
Strauss, R (1864): Four Last Songs, etc. - Norman, Masur - TurnaboutVox, amfortas, Marschallin Blair, Magnetic Ghost
Ligeti (1923): Etudes - Aimard -Trout, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ, Alypius
Nono (1924): A Pierre, etc. - Heusinger / Neos - Mahlerian, ptr, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ
Adams (1947): The Dharma at Big Sur - Adams - Trout, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ, Alypius

3 recommendations: 

Brumel (c.1460, etc.): The Art of the Netherlands - Munrow - SimonNZ, ptr, alypius 
Taverner (1490): Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - Parrott - MagneticGhost, TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ
Susato (c. 1510), etc.: Two Renaissance Dance Bands, etc. - Munrow - ptr, SimonNZ, Winterreisender
Telemann (1681): Tafelmusik - Belder on Brilliant - HaydnBearstheClock, Wrahms, arcaneholocaust
Haydn (1732): London Symphonies - C. Davis - HaydnBearstheClock, Trout, SimonNZ
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 24 - Brendel, Mackerras - Burroughs, TurnaboutVox, Chordalrock
Schumann (1810): Kinderszenen, etc. - Horowitz - shangoyal, Shropshire Mouse, GioCar
Saint-Saëns (1835): Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs, senza sardina, Gio Car
Bridge (1879): Violin Sonata, etc. - Nash Ensemble - TurnaboutVox, arcaneholocaust, TurnaboutVox
Szymanowski (1882): Violin Concertos - Mordkovitch - senza sardina, Wrahms, SimonNZ 
Copland (1900): Appalachian Spring - Bernstein, NYP - Burroughs, senza sordino, arcaneholocaust
Adams (1947): Violin Concerto - Hanslip - senza sardino, Trout, SimonNZ 
Karkowski (1958) and Menche: Unleash - 2008 Alien8 - some guy, Wood, ptr
Salonen (1958): Violin Concerto - Burroughs, arcaneholocaust, Trout

2 recommendations: 

Josquin (1450): De profundis & other Motets - Cordes / CPO - Alypius, SimonNZ
Janequin (c. 1485): La Chasse et autres chansons - Ensemble Janequin - Winterreisender, SimonNZ
Claudin de Sermisy (c. 1490), etc.: Henry VIII & his 6 Wives - Munrow - ptr, SimonNZ 
Bach, CPE (1714): Violin Sonatas - Beyer c. 2005 Zig Zag - Andolink, Wood
Haydn (1732): Heiligmess, etc. - Marriner - HaydnBearstheClock, SimonNZ
Haydn (1732): Paris Symphonies - Kuijken - HaydnBearstheClock, SimonNZ
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos - Brendel, Marriner - arcaneholocaust, Trout
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #6, 17, 21 - Anda - bigshot, SimonNZ
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 21 - Gulda, Abbado - Burroughs, Bas
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 23 - Howard Shelley - Burroughs, arcaneholocaust
Mozart (1756): Symphonies 38-41 - Mackerras: Scottish SO - Burroughs, Trout 
Beethoven (1770): Piano Concertos #3 & 4 - Perahia, Haitink - Burroughs, arcaneholocaust
Beethoven (1770): String Quartets, opp. 127 & 135 - Quartetto Italiano - TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ
Czerny (1791): Piano Sonatas #11, 1 - Margin Jones - AH music, TurnaboutVox
Schumann (1810): Piano Sonata #1, Kreisleriana - Perahia - Burroughs, TurnaboutVox
Schumann (1810), Grieg: Piano Concertos - Perahia, Davis - Burroughs, senza sordino
Bruckner (1824): Symphony #9 - Giulini - Trout, arcaneholocaust
Brahms (1833): Symphony #1, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra - Burroughs, Wrahms
Brahms (1833): Symphony #2, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra - Burroughs, Wrahms
Brahms (1833): Symphony #3, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra - Burroughs, Wrahms
Brahms (1833): Symphony #4, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra - Burroughs, Wrahms
Sousa (1854): Marches - Hoskins, EMI - sid james, Winterreisender
Taneyev (1856): Suite de concert; Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - Oistrakh - senza sardine, ptr
Roussel (1869), etc.: Autour de la harpe - Montreal Chamber Players - Alypius, Ptr
Schoenberg (1874): Gurrelieder - Chailly (Decca) - TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ
Ravel (1875): Daphnis et Chloe - Munch - bigshot, mire pox
Brian (1876): Symphonies #4 & 12 - Leaper - Wood, TurnaboutVox
Bartok (1881): String Quartets - Takacs Quartet - Alypius, Ptr
Grainger (1882): various works in "Salute to Percy Grainger" on Decca - Sid James, Nereffid
Bridge (1891): Oration; etc. "In the Shadow of War" (BIS) - Isserlis - MagneticGhost, TurnaboutVox
Khachaturian (1893), Kabalevsky: Violin Concertos - Mordkovitch, Jarvi (Chandos) - MagneticGhost, TurnaboutVox
Mantovani (1905): Le Sette Chiese - Mälkki 2008 - ptr, Wood
Cage (1912): Europera 5 (pending feasibility) - ArtMusic, Wood 
Cage (1912): Sonatas & Interludes for Prepared Piano - Tilbury - SimonNZ, Ptr
Petitgirard (1950): The Little Prince - Petitgirard 2012 Naxos - Nereffid, Wood 
Saariaho (1952): 6 Japanese Gardens, etc. - Jodelet, etc. - SimonNZ, Mahlerian

1 recommendation: 

Ventadorn (1100s), etc.: "Troubadours" - Clemencic - SimonNZ 
Anonymous (1200s), etc.: "Pilgrimage to Santiago" - Pickett - SimonNZ
Dufay (c.1397) and the Court of Savoy: Missa Se la face ay pale, etc. - Kirkman (Hyperion) - Chordalrock 
Ockeghem (1410): Missa Caput, etc. - Wickham (Gaudeamus) - Chordalrock
Lassus, Hassler, Erbach (1532, 1564, 1568): Festal Sacred Music of Bavaria - Wood 
"Negri" (1532): Le Gratie d'Amore - Ensemble La Folia - Wood
Monteverdi (1567): Selva morale e spirituale - Corbuz - SimonNZ
Various (16th to 19th centuries): Psalms of David - Willcocks - SimonNZ
Marais (1656): Suites pour viole de gambe - Quintana - Sid James 
Vivaldi (1678): Violin Concertos per Pisendel - Sinkovsky - Alypius 
Rameau (1683): Les grands motets - Christie - Wrahms 
Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Richter - GioCar
Bach, JS (1685): Goldberg Variations - Labadie - Vesuvius 
Bach, JS (1685): Trio Sonatas - Purcell Quartet (Chandos) - Vesuvius
Bach, JS (1685), Gubaidulina: Violin Concertos - Mutter - senza sordino 
Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Curtis - Clayton
Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Jacobs - Clayton
Bach, CPE (1714): Magnificat - Rademann (HM) - Winterreisender 
Haydn (1732): The Creation - Spering - HaydnBearstheClock
Haydn (1732): Harmoniemesse - Harnoncourt - HaydnBearstheClock
Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 50 - Nomos Quartett - HaydnBearstheClock
Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 20 - London Haydn Quartet - HaydnBearstheClock
Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 33 - Buchberger Quartet - HaydnBearstheClock
Haydn (1732): Piano Sonatas H.XVI/49, 46, 20 - Couvert - HaydnBearstheClock
Haydn (1732): Piano Sonatas & Concertos - Ax - HaydnBearstheClock
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #13 & 24 - Shelley - Burroughs 
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #21 & 24 - Shelley - Burroughs
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos (Vox Box edition; pending feasibility - Burroughs
Mozart (1756): Piano Quartets - Rubinstein - Chordalrock 
Mozart (1756): Requiem - Harnoncourt - Burroughs
Mozart (1756): Symphonies 35, 40, 41 - Szell - Trout
Mozart (1756): Symphonies 39-41, Bassoon Concerto - Immerseel - Wood 
Beethoven (1770), Schumann, Grieg, Brahms: Piano Concertos - Fleisher, Szell - Burroughs
Beethoven (1770), etc.: Piano concertos, etc. - Arrau "Virtuoso Philosopher" (EMI) - Burroughs 
Beethoven (1770): Diabelli Variations - Battersby (Naxos) - Chordalrock 
Beethoven (1770): String Quartets, opp. 130 & 133 - Quatuor Talich - TurnaboutVox
Beethoven (1770): Symphony #6 - Bohm - bigshot
Beethoven (1770): Symphony #9 - Beecham - Shropshire Mouse 
Reicha (1770): Wind Quintets op. 88/5 & 91/1 - Michael Thompson (Naxos) - Winterreisender 
Schubert, Schumann (1797, 1810): Piano Sonatas - Perahia - Burroughs
Schumann (1810): Works for Piano & Orchestra - Perahia, Abbado - Burroughs 
Schumann (1810): Fantasiestücke, etc. - Finghin Collins - TunraboutVox
Schumann (1810), Brahms: Violin Concertos - Zehetmair - Burroughs 
Schumann (1810), Lalo, Saint-Saens: Cello Concertos - Starker - senza sordino 
Chopin (1810): Piano Concerto #1, etc. - Ax, Mackerras (Sony) - Burroughs 
Chopin (1810): Piano Concerto #2, etc. - Ax, Mackerras (Sony) - Burroughs
Liszt (1811) & Grieg: Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs
Chopin (1810): Piano Concertos - Ax, Ormandy (RCA) - Burroughs 
Verdi (1813): Nabucco - Gardelli, Suliotis - Clayton
Verdi (1813): La Traviata - Callas, Rescigno 1958 - Marschallin Blair
Offenbach (1819): Gaite Parisienne - Fielder - bigshot 
Brahms (1833): Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs 
Brahms (1833): Piano Concerto #2 - Arrau, Giulini - Bas 
Bizet (1838): Carmen - Callas, Pretre (EMI) - Animato
Tchaikovsky (1840): Swan Lake - Previn - Burroughs
Tchaikovsky (1840): Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs 
Tchaikovsky (1840): Piano Concerto - Horowitz, Toscanini - big shot 
Tchaikovsky (1840), Brahms: Violin Concertos - Heifetz - senza sordino 
Dvorak (1841): Symphony #9 - Kondrashin: Vienna - Trout
Heuberger (1850), etc.: Schwarzkopf sings Operetta - Schwarzkopf - SimonNZ
Taneyev (1856): Oresteia - Wrahms
Elgar (1857), Carter: Cello Concertos - Weilerstein (Decca) - senza sordino
Mahler (1860): Das lied von der Erde - Kubelik - Marschallin Blair
Magnard (1865): Symphonies - Sanderling - Trout
Zemlinsky: Songs - Haselbock, Henschel (Bridge) - TurnaboutVox 
Rachmaninoff (1873): Piano Concertos - Shelley - Burroughs
Ives (1874): Piano Sonata #2 - Kalish - Trout
Glière (1875): Symphony #3 Il'ya Muromets - Falletta - Winterreisender 
Caplet (1878): Le miroir de Jesus - Foster 2009 (Naxos / Marco Polo) - Prodromides
Respighi (1879): Fountains of Rome, etc. - Sinopoli - big shot
Bartok (1881): String Quartets #4 & 5 - Tokyo SQ - TurnaboutVox
Bax (1883): Orchestral Works, vol. 1 Chandos - Wrahms
Bax (1883): Symphony #7, Tintagel - Lloyd-Jones - Wrahms 
Martinů (1890): Symphony #1 - Neumann - SimonNZ
Martinů (1890): Symphony #5 - Järvi - SimonNZ
Prokofiev (1891) & Shostakovich: Violin Concertos - Vengerov, Rostropovich - senza sordino 
Lyatoshynsky (1895): Symphony #3 (pending feasibility) - Rhombic 
Hindemith (1895): Piano Sonatas - Becker (Hyperion) - TurnaboutVox
Shostakovich (1906): Symphony #10 - Mravinsky - mire pox
Rozsa (1907): Violin Concerto, etc. - Heifetz - Burroughs
Rosenman (1924): Fantastic Voyage - Prodromides - pending feasibility
Gubaidulina (1931): Night in Memphis - Wood
Koppel (1944): Moon Child's Dream - Petri 1992 Sony - brands
Feiler (1951): Music for dead Europeans - ptr - pending feasibility
Gomelskaya (1964): Symphony #2 'Ukraine Forever - wood - pending feasibility, else the link

+ Rhythm's command to listen to the oldest composer first in case of ties (which is why I've recorded everyone's birth years)

Pending further recommendations, I'm stuck until I receive the _Fidelio_ recording. I'll post thoughts on the works I've listened to on the "current listening" thread and a blog thread for that purpose.

Please feel perfectly free to recommendation anything you would recommend to anyone under any circumstance. I'm perfectly desperate for more recommendations!


----------



## science

Well, my friends, I have listened to Klemperer's _Fidelio_!

I don't trust myself to comment on a work after having listened to it a dozen times aided by an annotated score, let alone having listened once while trying to follow the translation....

But, I'll share a first impression. I'd heard that Beethoven wasn't very good at writing opera, so I anticipated... I don't know what. Maybe he wasn't from some point of view. I've heard he's hard to sing, but that wouldn't matter to me. Anyway, I really enjoyed the passages with multiple singers. Maybe they're hard on the throat or the lungs or whatever, but the man knew how to have multiples lines of music interact attractively for the ears. As a whole, it was lovely music, a fine experience, and I suspect that with familiarity (I really ought to see it on DVD) it will become one of my personal favorite operas. I do like that Beethoven, no matter how inexcusable it is....

I will move on to the Ligeti and Nono as soon as I can (I need my wife to be out of the house) if they remain the highest priorities.

Please, please, please add your own recommendations! Or confirm other people's recommendations!


----------



## science

As of post #72, here is the tally of past recommendations and the music I've heard thanks to this project:

*Recommendations Obeyed:*


Sorabji (1892): Opus Clavicembalisticum - Ogdon 1988 - KenOC, Wood, arcaneholocaust
Donizetti (1797): Lucia di Lammermoor - Sutherland 1961 Decca - ArtMusic, Wood, Bas
Bantock (1868): Fifine at the Fair - Beecham on EMI - AH music, ShropshireMoose, Wood, Burroughs
Beethoven (1770): Missa Solemnis - Klemperer 1966 EMI - GGluek, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm
Berlioz (1803): Benvenuto Cellini - Davis 1972 Philips - some guy, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm
Bartók (1881), Eötvös, Ligeti: Violin Concertos - Kopatchinskaya - senza sordino, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm
Ohana (1913): Works for Orchestra - Tamayo 2000 Timpani - Prodromides, Andolink, dgee, Rhythm
Romitelli (1963): Index of Metals - Octors 2005 Cypres - dgee, Wood, some guy
Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Schiff (ECM) - arcaneholocaust, TurnaboutVox, GioCar, alypius, SimonNZ, Rhythm
Berg (1885): Violin Concerto - Kranser, Webern - Mahlerian, TurnaboutVox, Burroughs, Wrahms, Trout, Rhythm
Martinů (1890): Cello Sonatas - Isserlis, Mustonen (BIS) - GioCar, arcaneholocaust, alypius, TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ, Rhythm
Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Gould - Jonathan Wrachford, Burroughs, GioCar, Bas, Rhythm
Mahler (1860): Das Lied von der Erde - Ludwig, Wunderlich, Klemperer - GGluek, arcaneholocaust, Trout, SimonNZ, Rhythm 
Strauss, R (1864): Four Last Songs, etc. - Norman, Masur - TurnaboutVox, amfortas, Marschallin Blair, Magnetic Ghost
Beethoven (1770): Fidelio - Klemperer - GGluek, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ, Mahlerian

*Outstanding Recommendations: *

4 recommendations: 

Ligeti (1923): Etudes - Aimard -Trout, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ, Alypius
Nono (1924): A Pierre, etc. - Heusinger / Neos - Mahlerian, ptr, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ
Adams (1947): The Dharma at Big Sur - Adams - Trout, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ, Alypius

3 recommendations: 

Brumel (c.1460, etc.): The Art of the Netherlands - Munrow - SimonNZ, ptr, alypius 
Taverner (1490): Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - Parrott - MagneticGhost, TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ
Susato (c. 1510), etc.: Two Renaissance Dance Bands, etc. - Munrow - ptr, SimonNZ, Winterreisender
Telemann (1681): Tafelmusik - Belder on Brilliant - HaydnBearstheClock, Wrahms, arcaneholocaust
Haydn (1732): London Symphonies - C. Davis - HaydnBearstheClock, Trout, SimonNZ
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 24 - Brendel, Mackerras - Burroughs, TurnaboutVox, Chordalrock
Schumann (1810): Kinderszenen, etc. - Horowitz - shangoyal, Shropshire Mouse, GioCar
Saint-Saëns (1835): Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs, senza sardina, Gio Car
Bridge (1879): Violin Sonata, etc. - Nash Ensemble - TurnaboutVox, arcaneholocaust, TurnaboutVox
Szymanowski (1882): Violin Concertos - Mordkovitch - senza sardina, Wrahms, SimonNZ 
Copland (1900): Appalachian Spring - Bernstein, NYP - Burroughs, senza sordino, arcaneholocaust
Adams (1947): Violin Concerto - Hanslip - senza sardino, Trout, SimonNZ 
Karkowski (1958) and Menche: Unleash - 2008 Alien8 - some guy, Wood, ptr
Salonen (1958): Violin Concerto - Burroughs, arcaneholocaust, Trout

2 recommendations: 

Josquin (1450): De profundis & other Motets - Cordes / CPO - Alypius, SimonNZ
Janequin (c. 1485): La Chasse et autres chansons - Ensemble Janequin - Winterreisender, SimonNZ
Claudin de Sermisy (c. 1490), etc.: Henry VIII & his 6 Wives - Munrow - ptr, SimonNZ 
Bach, CPE (1714): Violin Sonatas - Beyer c. 2005 Zig Zag - Andolink, Wood
Haydn (1732): Heiligmess, etc. - Marriner - HaydnBearstheClock, SimonNZ
Haydn (1732): Paris Symphonies - Kuijken - HaydnBearstheClock, SimonNZ
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos - Brendel, Marriner - arcaneholocaust, Trout
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #6, 17, 21 - Anda - bigshot, SimonNZ
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 21 - Gulda, Abbado - Burroughs, Bas
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 23 - Howard Shelley - Burroughs, arcaneholocaust
Mozart (1756): Symphonies 38-41 - Mackerras: Scottish SO - Burroughs, Trout 
Beethoven (1770): Piano Concertos #3 & 4 - Perahia, Haitink - Burroughs, arcaneholocaust
Beethoven (1770): String Quartets, opp. 127 & 135 - Quartetto Italiano - TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ
Czerny (1791): Piano Sonatas #11, 1 - Margin Jones - AH music, TurnaboutVox
Schumann (1810): Piano Sonata #1, Kreisleriana - Perahia - Burroughs, TurnaboutVox
Schumann (1810), Grieg: Piano Concertos - Perahia, Davis - Burroughs, senza sordino
Bruckner (1824): Symphony #9 - Giulini - Trout, arcaneholocaust
Brahms (1833): Symphony #1, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra - Burroughs, Wrahms
Brahms (1833): Symphony #2, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra - Burroughs, Wrahms
Brahms (1833): Symphony #3, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra - Burroughs, Wrahms
Brahms (1833): Symphony #4, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra - Burroughs, Wrahms
Sousa (1854): Marches - Hoskins, EMI - sid james, Winterreisender
Taneyev (1856): Suite de concert; Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - Oistrakh - senza sardine, ptr
Roussel (1869), etc.: Autour de la harpe - Montreal Chamber Players - Alypius, Ptr
Schoenberg (1874): Gurrelieder - Chailly (Decca) - TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ
Ravel (1875): Daphnis et Chloe - Munch - bigshot, mire pox
Brian (1876): Symphonies #4 & 12 - Leaper - Wood, TurnaboutVox
Bartok (1881): String Quartets - Takacs Quartet - Alypius, Ptr
Grainger (1882): various works in "Salute to Percy Grainger" on Decca - Sid James, Nereffid
Bridge (1891): Oration; etc. "In the Shadow of War" (BIS) - Isserlis - MagneticGhost, TurnaboutVox
Khachaturian (1893), Kabalevsky: Violin Concertos - Mordkovitch, Jarvi (Chandos) - MagneticGhost, TurnaboutVox
Mantovani (1905): Le Sette Chiese - Mälkki 2008 - ptr, Wood
Cage (1912): Europera 5 (pending feasibility) - ArtMusic, Wood 
Cage (1912): Sonatas & Interludes for Prepared Piano - Tilbury - SimonNZ, Ptr
Petitgirard (1950): The Little Prince - Petitgirard 2012 Naxos - Nereffid, Wood 
Saariaho (1952): 6 Japanese Gardens, etc. - Jodelet, etc. - SimonNZ, Mahlerian

1 recommendation: 

Ventadorn (1100s), etc.: "Troubadours" - Clemencic - SimonNZ 
Anonymous (1200s), etc.: "Pilgrimage to Santiago" - Pickett - SimonNZ
Dufay (c.1397) and the Court of Savoy: Missa Se la face ay pale, etc. - Kirkman (Hyperion) - Chordalrock 
Ockeghem (1410): Missa Caput, etc. - Wickham (Gaudeamus) - Chordalrock
Lassus, Hassler, Erbach (1532, 1564, 1568): Festal Sacred Music of Bavaria - Wood 
"Negri" (1532): Le Gratie d'Amore - Ensemble La Folia - Wood
Monteverdi (1567): Selva morale e spirituale - Corbuz - SimonNZ
Various (16th to 19th centuries): Psalms of David - Willcocks - SimonNZ
Marais (1656): Suites pour viole de gambe - Quintana - Sid James 
Vivaldi (1678): Violin Concertos per Pisendel - Sinkovsky - Alypius 
Rameau (1683): Les grands motets - Christie - Wrahms 
Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Richter - GioCar
Bach, JS (1685): Goldberg Variations - Labadie - Vesuvius 
Bach, JS (1685): Trio Sonatas - Purcell Quartet (Chandos) - Vesuvius
Bach, JS (1685), Gubaidulina: Violin Concertos - Mutter - senza sordino 
Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Curtis - Clayton
Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Jacobs - Clayton
Bach, CPE (1714): Magnificat - Rademann (HM) - Winterreisender 
Haydn (1732): The Creation - Spering - HaydnBearstheClock
Haydn (1732): Harmoniemesse - Harnoncourt - HaydnBearstheClock
Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 50 - Nomos Quartett - HaydnBearstheClock
Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 20 - London Haydn Quartet - HaydnBearstheClock
Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 33 - Buchberger Quartet - HaydnBearstheClock
Haydn (1732): Piano Sonatas H.XVI/49, 46, 20 - Couvert - HaydnBearstheClock
Haydn (1732): Piano Sonatas & Concertos - Ax - HaydnBearstheClock
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #13 & 24 - Shelley - Burroughs 
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #21 & 24 - Shelley - Burroughs
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos (Vox Box edition; pending feasibility - Burroughs
Mozart (1756): Piano Quartets - Rubinstein - Chordalrock 
Mozart (1756): Requiem - Harnoncourt - Burroughs
Mozart (1756): Symphonies 35, 40, 41 - Szell - Trout
Mozart (1756): Symphonies 39-41, Bassoon Concerto - Immerseel - Wood 
Beethoven (1770), Schumann, Grieg, Brahms: Piano Concertos - Fleisher, Szell - Burroughs
Beethoven (1770), etc.: Piano concertos, etc. - Arrau "Virtuoso Philosopher" (EMI) - Burroughs 
Beethoven (1770): Diabelli Variations - Battersby (Naxos) - Chordalrock 
Beethoven (1770): String Quartets, opp. 130 & 133 - Quatuor Talich - TurnaboutVox
Beethoven (1770): Symphony #6 - Bohm - bigshot
Beethoven (1770): Symphony #9 - Beecham - Shropshire Mouse 
Reicha (1770): Wind Quintets op. 88/5 & 91/1 - Michael Thompson (Naxos) - Winterreisender 
Schubert, Schumann (1797, 1810): Piano Sonatas - Perahia - Burroughs
Schumann (1810): Works for Piano & Orchestra - Perahia, Abbado - Burroughs 
Schumann (1810): Fantasiestücke, etc. - Finghin Collins - TunraboutVox
Schumann (1810), Brahms: Violin Concertos - Zehetmair - Burroughs 
Schumann (1810), Lalo, Saint-Saens: Cello Concertos - Starker - senza sordino 
Chopin (1810): Piano Concerto #1, etc. - Ax, Mackerras (Sony) - Burroughs 
Chopin (1810): Piano Concerto #2, etc. - Ax, Mackerras (Sony) - Burroughs
Liszt (1811) & Grieg: Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs
Chopin (1810): Piano Concertos - Ax, Ormandy (RCA) - Burroughs 
Verdi (1813): Nabucco - Gardelli, Suliotis - Clayton
Verdi (1813): La Traviata - Callas, Rescigno 1958 - Marschallin Blair
Offenbach (1819): Gaite Parisienne - Fielder - bigshot 
Brahms (1833): Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs 
Brahms (1833): Piano Concerto #2 - Arrau, Giulini - Bas 
Bizet (1838): Carmen - Callas, Pretre (EMI) - Animato
Tchaikovsky (1840): Swan Lake - Previn - Burroughs
Tchaikovsky (1840): Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs 
Tchaikovsky (1840): Piano Concerto - Horowitz, Toscanini - big shot 
Tchaikovsky (1840), Brahms: Violin Concertos - Heifetz - senza sordino 
Dvorak (1841): Symphony #9 - Kondrashin: Vienna - Trout
Heuberger (1850), etc.: Schwarzkopf sings Operetta - Schwarzkopf - SimonNZ
Taneyev (1856): Oresteia - Wrahms
Elgar (1857), Carter: Cello Concertos - Weilerstein (Decca) - senza sordino
Mahler (1860): Das lied von der Erde - Kubelik - Marschallin Blair
Magnard (1865): Symphonies - Sanderling - Trout
Zemlinsky: Songs - Haselbock, Henschel (Bridge) - TurnaboutVox 
Rachmaninoff (1873): Piano Concertos - Shelley - Burroughs
Ives (1874): Piano Sonata #2 - Kalish - Trout
Glière (1875): Symphony #3 Il'ya Muromets - Falletta - Winterreisender 
Caplet (1878): Le miroir de Jesus - Foster 2009 (Naxos / Marco Polo) - Prodromides
Respighi (1879): Fountains of Rome, etc. - Sinopoli - big shot
Bartok (1881): String Quartets #4 & 5 - Tokyo SQ - TurnaboutVox
Bax (1883): Orchestral Works, vol. 1 Chandos - Wrahms
Bax (1883): Symphony #7, Tintagel - Lloyd-Jones - Wrahms 
Martinů (1890): Symphony #1 - Neumann - SimonNZ
Martinů (1890): Symphony #5 - Järvi - SimonNZ
Prokofiev (1891) & Shostakovich: Violin Concertos - Vengerov, Rostropovich - senza sordino 
Lyatoshynsky (1895): Symphony #3 (pending feasibility) - Rhombic 
Hindemith (1895): Piano Sonatas - Becker (Hyperion) - TurnaboutVox
Shostakovich (1906): Symphony #10 - Mravinsky - mire pox
Rozsa (1907): Violin Concerto, etc. - Heifetz - Burroughs
Rosenman (1924): Fantastic Voyage - Prodromides - pending feasibility
Gubaidulina (1931): Night in Memphis - Wood
Koppel (1944): Moon Child's Dream - Petri 1992 Sony - brands
Feiler (1951): Music for dead Europeans - ptr - pending feasibility
Gomelskaya (1964): Symphony #2 'Ukraine Forever - wood - pending feasibility, else the link

+ Rhythm's command to listen to the oldest composer first in case of ties (which is why I've recorded everyone's birth years)

*Thank you so much to everyone who has taken time and trouble to recommend things for me to listen to, and especially thanks to those who have taken the further time to look over the list of recommendations and confirm other people's recommendations. This project is meaning more to me than you can probably understand, and I'm truly grateful for all of your help.

Please do not hesitate to recommend more recordings! If necessary, I will get creative about how to keep track of them all! Especially, recommend everything that you really love, and recommend everything that you think a knowledgeable classical listener ought to know. Please recommend anything you would recommend to anyone under any circumstance. I'm perfectly desperate for more recommendations!*


----------



## OlivierM

I saw some light, I knocked on the door and when it opened, I could only start by saying that you've listened to Romitelli's An Index Of Metals, which is a wonderful piece. Donatienne Michel-Dansac gives her very best, and the Ensemble Ictus is as usual astounding.
So I'll add my two cents.
- Ernest Chausson (1855) - Concerto In D Major, Op 21 (Quatuor Ysaÿe, Pascal Rogé and Pierre Amoyal, on Decca. With a Fauré bonus). You might have heard other recordings, but this is the one.
- Gyorgy L'Vovich Catoire (1861) - Five Pieces (Marc-André Hamelin, on Helios)
- Arvo Pärt (1935) - Kanon Pokajanen (Tallinn Chamber Orchestra, Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir & Tonu Kaljuste, On ECM)
- Hanns Eisler (1898) - Works For String Quartet (1996) (Leipziger Streichquartett, On CPO, with a Theodor W. Adorno bonus)
- François-Joseph Gossec (1734) - Grande Messe des Morts (Svizzera Italiana Radio Orchestra & Choir & Gruppo Vocale Cantemus, Naxos)
- Duarte De Lobo (1565) & Filipe de Magalhães (1571), both on William Byrd Choir & Gavin Turner's CD on Hyperion, Masterpieces Of Portuguese Polyphony.
That's it, for a first round. Tell me if you enjoyed anything !


----------



## science

OlivierM said:


> I saw some light, I knocked on the door and when it opened, I could only start by saying that you've listened to Romitelli's An Index Of Metals, which is a wonderful piece. Donatienne Michel-Dansac gives her very best, and the Ensemble Ictus is as usual astounding.
> So I'll add my two cents.
> - Ernest Chausson (1855) - Concerto In D Major, Op 21 (Quatuor Ysaÿe, Pascal Rogé and Pierre Amoyal, on Decca. With a Fauré bonus). You might have heard other recordings, but this is the one.
> - Gyorgy L'Vovich Catoire (1861) - Five Pieces (Marc-André Hamelin, on Helios)
> - Arvo Pärt (1935) - Kanon Pokajanen (Tallinn Chamber Orchestra, Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir & Tonu Kaljuste, On ECM)
> - Hanns Eisler (1898) - Works For String Quartet (1996) (Leipziger Streichquartett, On CPO, with a Theodor W. Adorno bonus)
> - François-Joseph Gossec (1734) - Grande Messe des Morts (Svizzera Italiana Radio Orchestra & Choir & Gruppo Vocale Cantemus, Naxos)
> - Duarte De Lobo (1565) & Filipe de Magalhães (1571), both on William Byrd Choir & Gavin Turner's CD on Hyperion, Masterpieces Of Portuguese Polyphony.
> That's it, for a first round. Tell me if you enjoyed anything !


Thank you very much! I'll add these in ASAP!


----------



## Guest

What did you think of the Schiff/ECM WTC, btw?


----------



## GioCar

And of Romitelli's Index of Metals?
I am going to see a performance of it in a couple of weeks.
Thanks!


----------



## MagneticGhost

I'll add my vote to the Pärt - Kanon Pokajanan ECM


----------



## science

I think I'm about to have a bit of a vacation. Go ahead and make recommendations! I've listened to the Ligeti and the Nono, and I will post an updated list when I have time and freedom. 

Thank you all very much for being friendly with me here and helping me out. I'm sorry that I've been such a disappointment. I will have to learn to accept my... whatever it is... and aspire to enjoy the music without expecting to be treated like an equal, or expecting to see others treated as equals. I love the music too much to stop listening, but ... I really wish we were a more democratic culture. Anyway, please do go on making recommendations. I promise I will catch up when I'm reinstated and have the time.


----------



## GioCar

Science, sad to see you leave...

Ok, then I need to recommend to listen to:

Beethoven (1770): Sonata in E flat major op. 81a (Les Adieux) - E. Gilels (or whoelse you prefer, it doesn't matter now...)

Hopefully many TC members will second my recommendation.

First movement has just begun, second one as short as possible, looking forwards of hearing the third one very soon...

Take care. Don't take the internet stuff too seriously.


----------



## joen_cph

^^^^
The Brilliant Classics 6CD box set, or DG? 
I enjoy the Brilliant Classics Gilels Plays Beethoven a lot, but don´t know the DG set of sonatas that well, they generally seem somewhat less spontaneous to me, though.

*@Science*, I agree with Giocar & I´ve enjoyed reading posts by you, hope you´ll return.


----------



## SimonNZ

science: I understand and sympathize if you feel you need a break, but hope you wont be gone for long


----------



## GioCar

joen_cph said:


> ^^^^
> The Brilliant Classics 6CD box set, or DG?
> I enjoy the Brilliant Classics Gilels Plays Beethoven a lot, but don´t know the DG set of sonatas that well, they generally seem somewhat less spontaneous to me, though.


I have the DG, didn't know there is a Brilliant Classics set too... I'll have to try it
Gilels' Beethoven is the one that moves me most. Just a pity he didn't finish recording the whole cycle.


----------



## joen_cph

OK, and of course don´t take my superficial opinion too seriously, it is based on just a couple of the DG sonatas heard long ago.


----------



## SilverSurfer

science: I'm new here, and in fact registered to support GioCar with Romitelli, but I'm old enough in forums to have seen many where some people try to prove who has it longer, that should not affect you, simply speak only with the others.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

science said:


> I think I'm about to have a bit of a vacation...
> 
> Thank you all very much for being friendly with me here and helping me out. *I'm sorry that I've been such a disappointment*. I will have to learn to accept my... whatever it is... and aspire to enjoy the music without expecting to be treated like an equal, or expecting to see others treated as equals...


I hope you're being ironic here, Science. As others have posted above, I understand your need for a break after 3 years and 9 000 odd posts, but please don't down-grade your own contribution to this forum.

I'll look forward to your return and your quirky, entertaining posts and threads

T-Vox


----------



## science

I promise to post an updated list soon....

But meanwhile!



arcaneholocaust said:


> What did you think of the Schiff/ECM WTC, btw?


I love it and I commented on it somewhere the first two times I listened to it!

My preferred version is Bob van Asperen on harpsichord, but Schiff probably jumps to second, and top on piano. It really was great. I do like Gould too, though. Can't say I care much for Tureck. I had Tureck for years and never really appreciated the WTC.

Again, I wouldn't have sprung for Schiff's WTC if not for the voters here, so I'm very grateful to you all!



GioCar said:


> And of Romitelli's Index of Metals?
> I am going to see a performance of it in a couple of weeks.
> Thanks!


I saw you discussing that on the Romitelli thread and I've been very jealous. I don't think I'm ready to forgive you yet. But the work is interesting.

I'm really glad the voters here introduced me to it!


----------



## science

I've been nervous about coming back to this thread because I've been neglecting to get the Adams that I'm supposed to hear next, and I feel ashamed of myself for that. But I promise that I will get it the very next time I order music. Meanwhile, I need to update some stuff (currently up to post #93):

*Recommendations Obeyed:*


Sorabji (1892): Opus Clavicembalisticum - Ogdon 1988 - KenOC, Wood, arcaneholocaust
Donizetti (1797): Lucia di Lammermoor - Sutherland 1961 Decca - ArtMusic, Wood, Bas
Bantock (1868): Fifine at the Fair - Beecham on EMI - AH music, ShropshireMoose, Wood, Burroughs
Beethoven (1770): Missa Solemnis - Klemperer 1966 EMI - GGluek, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm
Berlioz (1803): Benvenuto Cellini - Davis 1972 Philips - some guy, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm
Bartók (1881), Eötvös, Ligeti: Violin Concertos - Kopatchinskaya - senza sordino, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm
Ohana (1913): Works for Orchestra - Tamayo 2000 Timpani - Prodromides, Andolink, dgee, Rhythm
Romitelli (1963): Index of Metals - Octors 2005 Cypres - dgee, Wood, some guy
Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Schiff (ECM) - arcaneholocaust, TurnaboutVox, GioCar, alypius, SimonNZ, Rhythm
Berg (1885): Violin Concerto - Kranser, Webern - Mahlerian, TurnaboutVox, Burroughs, Wrahms, Trout, Rhythm
Martinů (1890): Cello Sonatas - Isserlis, Mustonen (BIS) - GioCar, arcaneholocaust, alypius, TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ, Rhythm
Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Gould - Jonathan Wrachford, Burroughs, GioCar, Bas, Rhythm
Mahler (1860): Das Lied von der Erde - Ludwig, Wunderlich, Klemperer - GGluek, arcaneholocaust, Trout, SimonNZ, Rhythm 
Strauss, R (1864): Four Last Songs, etc. - Norman, Masur - TurnaboutVox, amfortas, Marschallin Blair, Magnetic Ghost
Beethoven (1770): Fidelio - Klemperer - GGluek, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ, Mahlerian
Ligeti (1923): Etudes - Aimard -Trout, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ, Alypius, Rythym
Nono (1924): A Pierre, etc. - Heusinger / Neos - Mahlerian, ptr, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ, Rhythm 

*Outstanding Recommendations: *

4 recommendations: 

Schumann (1810): Kinderszenen, etc. - Horowitz - shangoyal, Shropshire Mouse, GioCar, Blancrocher
Bartok (1881): String Quartets - Takacs Quartet - Alypius, Ptr, GioCar, Blancrocher
Adams (1947): The Dharma at Big Sur - Adams - Trout, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ, Alypius
Salonen (1958): Violin Concerto - Burroughs, arcaneholocaust, Trout, Blancrocher

3 recommendations: 

Brumel (c.1460, etc.): The Art of the Netherlands - Munrow - SimonNZ, ptr, alypius 
Taverner (1490): Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - Parrott - MagneticGhost, TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ
Susato (c. 1510), etc.: Two Renaissance Dance Bands, etc. - Munrow - ptr, SimonNZ, Winterreisender
Telemann (1681): Tafelmusik - Belder on Brilliant - HaydnBearstheClock, Wrahms, arcaneholocaust
Haydn (1732): London Symphonies - C. Davis - HaydnBearstheClock, Trout, SimonNZ
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 24 - Brendel, Mackerras - Burroughs, TurnaboutVox, Chordalrock
Saint-Saëns (1835): Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs, senza sardina, Gio Car
Bridge (1879): Violin Sonata, etc. - Nash Ensemble - TurnaboutVox, arcaneholocaust, TurnaboutVox
Szymanowski (1882): Violin Concertos - Mordkovitch - senza sardina, Wrahms, SimonNZ 
Copland (1900): Appalachian Spring - Bernstein, NYP - Burroughs, senza sordino, arcaneholocaust
Adams (1947): Violin Concerto - Hanslip - senza sardino, Trout, SimonNZ 
Karkowski (1958) and Menche: Unleash - 2008 Alien8 - some guy, Wood, ptr

2 recommendations: 

Josquin (1450): De profundis & other Motets - Cordes / CPO - Alypius, SimonNZ
Janequin (c. 1485): La Chasse et autres chansons - Ensemble Janequin - Winterreisender, SimonNZ
Claudin de Sermisy (c. 1490), etc.: Henry VIII & his 6 Wives - Munrow - ptr, SimonNZ 
Bach, CPE (1714): Violin Sonatas - Beyer c. 2005 Zig Zag - Andolink, Wood
Haydn (1732): Heiligmess, etc. - Marriner - HaydnBearstheClock, SimonNZ
Haydn (1732): Paris Symphonies - Kuijken - HaydnBearstheClock, SimonNZ
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos - Brendel, Marriner - arcaneholocaust, Trout
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #6, 17, 21 - Anda - bigshot, SimonNZ
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 21 - Gulda, Abbado - Burroughs, Bas
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 23 - Howard Shelley - Burroughs, arcaneholocaust
Mozart (1756): Symphonies 38-41 - Mackerras: Scottish SO - Burroughs, Trout 
Beethoven (1770): Piano Concertos #3 & 4 - Perahia, Haitink - Burroughs, arcaneholocaust
Beethoven (1770): String Quartets, opp. 127 & 135 - Quartetto Italiano - TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ
Czerny (1791): Piano Sonatas #11, 1 - Margin Jones - AH music, TurnaboutVox
Schumann (1810): Piano Sonata #1, Kreisleriana - Perahia - Burroughs, TurnaboutVox
Schumann (1810), Grieg: Piano Concertos - Perahia, Davis - Burroughs, senza sordino
Bruckner (1824): Symphony #9 - Giulini - Trout, arcaneholocaust
Brahms (1833): Symphony #1, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra - Burroughs, Wrahms
Brahms (1833): Symphony #2, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra - Burroughs, Wrahms
Brahms (1833): Symphony #3, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra - Burroughs, Wrahms
Brahms (1833): Symphony #4, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra - Burroughs, Wrahms
Sousa (1854): Marches - Hoskins, EMI - sid james, Winterreisender
Taneyev (1856): Suite de concert; Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - Oistrakh - senza sardine, ptr
Roussel (1869), etc.: Autour de la harpe - Montreal Chamber Players - Alypius, Ptr
Schoenberg (1874): Gurrelieder - Chailly (Decca) - TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ
Ravel (1875): Daphnis et Chloe - Munch - bigshot, mire pox
Brian (1876): Symphonies #4 & 12 - Leaper - Wood, TurnaboutVox
Grainger (1882): various works in "Salute to Percy Grainger" on Decca - Sid James, Nereffid
Bridge (1891): Oration; etc. "In the Shadow of War" (BIS) - Isserlis - MagneticGhost, TurnaboutVox
Khachaturian (1893), Kabalevsky: Violin Concertos - Mordkovitch, Jarvi (Chandos) - MagneticGhost, TurnaboutVox
Mantovani (1905): Le Sette Chiese - Mälkki 2008 - ptr, Wood
Cage (1912): Europera 5 (pending feasibility) - ArtMusic, Wood 
Cage (1912): Sonatas & Interludes for Prepared Piano - Tilbury - SimonNZ, Ptr
Pärt (1935): Kanon Pokajnen - Kaljuste (ECM) - OlivierM, MagneticGhost
Petitgirard (1950): The Little Prince - Petitgirard 2012 Naxos - Nereffid, Wood 
Saariaho (1952): 6 Japanese Gardens, etc. - Jodelet, etc. - SimonNZ, Mahlerian

1 recommendation: 

Ventadorn (1100s), etc.: "Troubadours" - Clemencic - SimonNZ 
Anonymous (1200s), etc.: "Pilgrimage to Santiago" - Pickett - SimonNZ
Dufay (c.1397) and the Court of Savoy: Missa Se la face ay pale, etc. - Kirkman (Hyperion) - Chordalrock 
Ockeghem (1410): Missa Caput, etc. - Wickham (Gaudeamus) - Chordalrock
Lassus, Hassler, Erbach (1532, 1564, 1568): Festal Sacred Music of Bavaria - Wood 
"Negri" (1532): Le Gratie d'Amore - Ensemble La Folia - Wood
Lobo (1565) & Magalhães: Masterpieces of Portuguese Polyphony - Turner (Hyperion) - OlivierM
Monteverdi (1567): Selva morale e spirituale - Corbuz - SimonNZ
Various (16th to 19th centuries): Psalms of David - Willcocks - SimonNZ
Marais (1656): Suites pour viole de gambe - Quintana - Sid James 
Vivaldi (1678): Violin Concertos per Pisendel - Sinkovsky - Alypius 
Rameau (1683): Les grands motets - Christie - Wrahms 
Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Richter - GioCar
Bach, JS (1685): Goldberg Variations - Labadie - Vesuvius 
Bach, JS (1685): Trio Sonatas - Purcell Quartet (Chandos) - Vesuvius
Bach, JS (1685), Gubaidulina: Violin Concertos - Mutter - senza sordino 
Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Curtis - Clayton
Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Jacobs - Clayton
Bach, CPE (1714): Magnificat - Rademann (HM) - Winterreisender 
Haydn (1732): The Creation - Spering - HaydnBearstheClock
Haydn (1732): Harmoniemesse - Harnoncourt - HaydnBearstheClock
Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 50 - Nomos Quartett - HaydnBearstheClock
Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 20 - London Haydn Quartet - HaydnBearstheClock
Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 33 - Buchberger Quartet - HaydnBearstheClock
Haydn (1732): Piano Sonatas H.XVI/49, 46, 20 - Couvert - HaydnBearstheClock
Haydn (1732): Piano Sonatas & Concertos - Ax - HaydnBearstheClock
Gossec (1734): Grande Messe des Mortes - (Naxos) - OlivierM
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #13 & 24 - Shelley - Burroughs 
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #21 & 24 - Shelley - Burroughs
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos (Vox Box edition; pending feasibility - Burroughs
Mozart (1756): Piano Quartets - Rubinstein - Chordalrock 
Mozart (1756): Requiem - Harnoncourt - Burroughs
Mozart (1756): Symphonies 35, 40, 41 - Szell - Trout
Mozart (1756): Symphonies 39-41, Bassoon Concerto - Immerseel - Wood 
Beethoven (1770), Schumann, Grieg, Brahms: Piano Concertos - Fleisher, Szell - Burroughs
Beethoven (1770), etc.: Piano concertos, etc. - Arrau "Virtuoso Philosopher" (EMI) - Burroughs 
Beethoven (1770): Diabelli Variations - Battersby (Naxos) - Chordalrock 
Beethoven (1770): Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux" - Gilels (DG) - GioCar
Beethoven (1770): String Quartets, opp. 130 & 133 - Quatuor Talich - TurnaboutVox
Beethoven (1770): Symphony #6 - Bohm - bigshot
Beethoven (1770): Symphony #9 - Beecham - Shropshire Mouse 
Reicha (1770): Wind Quintets op. 88/5 & 91/1 - Michael Thompson (Naxos) - Winterreisender 
Schubert, Schumann (1797, 1810): Piano Sonatas - Perahia - Burroughs
Schumann (1810): Works for Piano & Orchestra - Perahia, Abbado - Burroughs 
Schumann (1810): Fantasiestücke, etc. - Finghin Collins - TunraboutVox
Schumann (1810), Brahms: Violin Concertos - Zehetmair - Burroughs 
Schumann (1810), Lalo, Saint-Saens: Cello Concertos - Starker - senza sordino 
Chopin (1810): Piano Concerto #1, etc. - Ax, Mackerras (Sony) - Burroughs 
Chopin (1810): Piano Concerto #2, etc. - Ax, Mackerras (Sony) - Burroughs
Liszt (1811) & Grieg: Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs
Chopin (1810): Piano Concertos - Ax, Ormandy (RCA) - Burroughs 
Verdi (1813): Nabucco - Gardelli, Suliotis - Clayton
Verdi (1813): La Traviata - Callas, Rescigno 1958 - Marschallin Blair
Offenbach (1819): Gaite Parisienne - Fielder - bigshot 
Brahms (1833): Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs 
Brahms (1833): Piano Concerto #2 - Arrau, Giulini - Bas 
Bizet (1838): Carmen - Callas, Pretre (EMI) - Animato
Tchaikovsky (1840): Swan Lake - Previn - Burroughs
Tchaikovsky (1840): Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs 
Tchaikovsky (1840): Piano Concerto - Horowitz, Toscanini - big shot 
Tchaikovsky (1840), Brahms: Violin Concertos - Heifetz - senza sordino 
Dvorak (1841): Symphony #9 - Kondrashin: Vienna - Trout
Heuberger (1850), etc.: Schwarzkopf sings Operetta - Schwarzkopf - SimonNZ
Chausson (1855): Concert for violin, piano, and string quartet - Amoyal, Rogé, Q Ysaÿe (Decca) - OlivierM
Taneyev (1856): Oresteia - Wrahms
Elgar (1857), Carter: Cello Concertos - Weilerstein (Decca) - senza sordino
Mahler (1860): Das lied von der Erde - Kubelik - Marschallin Blair
Catoire (1861): 5 Pieces - Hamelin (Helios) - OlivierM 
Magnard (1865): Symphonies - Sanderling - Trout
Zemlinsky: Songs - Haselbock, Henschel (Bridge) - TurnaboutVox 
Rachmaninoff (1873): Piano Concertos - Shelley - Burroughs
Ives (1874): Piano Sonata #2 - Kalish - Trout
Glière (1875): Symphony #3 Il'ya Muromets - Falletta - Winterreisender 
Caplet (1878): Le miroir de Jesus - Foster 2009 (Naxos / Marco Polo) - Prodromides
Respighi (1879): Fountains of Rome, etc. - Sinopoli - big shot
Bartok (1881): String Quartets #4 & 5 - Tokyo SQ - TurnaboutVox
Stravinsky (1882): Symphonies - Stravinsky: Columbia (Sony) - Blancrocher
Bax (1883): Orchestral Works, vol. 1 Chandos - Wrahms
Bax (1883): Symphony #7, Tintagel - Lloyd-Jones - Wrahms 
Martinů (1890): Symphony #1 - Neumann - SimonNZ
Martinů (1890): Symphony #5 - Järvi - SimonNZ
Prokofiev (1891) & Shostakovich: Violin Concertos - Vengerov, Rostropovich - senza sordino 
Lyatoshynsky (1895): Symphony #3 (pending feasibility) - Rhombic 
Hindemith (1895): Piano Sonatas - Becker (Hyperion) - TurnaboutVox
Eisler (1898): Works for String Quartet - Leipziger SQ (CPO) - OlivierM
Shostakovich (1906): Symphony #10 - Mravinsky - mire pox
Rozsa (1907): Violin Concerto, etc. - Heifetz - Burroughs
Carter (1908): String Quartets - Juilliard SQ - GioCar
Rosenman (1924): Fantastic Voyage - Prodromides - pending feasibility
Gubaidulina (1931): Night in Memphis - Wood
Koppel (1944): Moon Child's Dream - Petri 1992 Sony - brands
Feiler (1951): Music for dead Europeans - ptr - pending feasibility
Gomelskaya (1964): Symphony #2 'Ukraine Forever - wood - pending feasibility, else the link

+ Rhythm's command to listen to the oldest composer first in case of ties (which is why I've recorded everyone's birth years)

*Thank you so much to everyone who has taken time and trouble to recommend things for me to listen to, and especially thanks to those who have taken the further time to look over the list of recommendations and confirm other people's recommendations. This project is meaning more to me than you can probably understand, and I'm truly grateful for all of your help.

Please do not hesitate to recommend more recordings! If necessary, I will get creative about how to keep track of them all! Especially, recommend everything that you really love, and recommend everything that you think a knowledgeable classical listener ought to know. Please recommend anything you would recommend to anyone under any circumstance. I'm perfectly desperate for more recommendations!*


----------



## GioCar

Well, thanks to the String Quartets thread I did some more listening in the meantime, and I'd like to recommend

- Elliott Carter (1908): The String Quartets - The Juilliard String Quartet
Possibly they could have been higher in my preferences as they are really amazing. No.2 in particular.

And I'm happy to second this one:


Bartok (1881): String Quartets - Takacs Quartet - Alypius, Ptr
I have the Hagen DG set, but I recently listened to the Takacs and they are much more engaging imo.


----------



## Blancrocher

I'll add my vote to these three: 

Schumann (1810): Kinderszenen, etc. - Horowitz - shangoyal, Shropshire Mouse, GioCar
Salonen (1958): Violin Concerto - Burroughs, arcaneholocaust, Trout
Bartok (1881): String Quartets - Takacs Quartet - Alypius, Ptr, Glocar

And suggest another: 

Stravinsky (1882): Symphony in C, Symphony of Psalms, and Symphony in 3 Movements


Interesting thread you have here, science.


----------



## science

Blancrocher said:


> Stravinsky (1882): Symphony in C, Symphony of Psalms, and Symphony in 3 Movements


Do you mean the Abbado recording?


----------



## Blancrocher

science said:


> Do you mean the Abbado recording?


No--in fact, I didn't know that Abbado had conducted these works. I was thinking of this one, with the composer conducting:

http://www.amazon.com/Stravinsky-Co...7522358&sr=8-1&keywords=stravinsky+symphonies


----------



## science

Blancrocher said:


> No--in fact, I didn't know that Abbado had conducted these works. I was thinking of this one, with the composer conducting:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Stravinsky-Co...7522358&sr=8-1&keywords=stravinsky+symphonies


Believe it or not, I just bought that last night!

Edit: Well, I hope you didn't believe it. I bought a set of Stravinsky conducting Stravinsky but it was only the ballets, I believe.

Anyway, I've added it in.


----------



## hpowders

If you like big, bold Romantic piano concertos, the Medtner Second Piano Concerto is quite entertaining.

I have the Demidenko performance on Hyperion. A knockout!


----------



## geralmar

science said:


> I would listen if I were sure that there is no copyright violation / theft involved. In general, I doubt that's the case!
> 
> Thank you!


If you want to listen to recordings online legally, then you might consider registering with Beethoven On Demand through the Toronto Symphony Orchestra website (tso.ca). Registration is free. The service is maintained by Naxos and despite its name carries all composers. Its current disc count is 106,000+.


----------



## science

Updated as of this post!

*Recommendations Obeyed:*


Sorabji (1892): Opus Clavicembalisticum - Ogdon 1988 - KenOC, Wood, arcaneholocaust
Donizetti (1797): Lucia di Lammermoor - Sutherland 1961 Decca - ArtMusic, Wood, Bas
Bantock (1868): Fifine at the Fair - Beecham on EMI - AH music, ShropshireMoose, Wood, Burroughs
Beethoven (1770): Missa Solemnis - Klemperer 1966 EMI - GGluek, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm
Berlioz (1803): Benvenuto Cellini - Davis 1972 Philips - some guy, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm
Bartók (1881), Eötvös, Ligeti: Violin Concertos - Kopatchinskaya - senza sordino, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm
Ohana (1913): Works for Orchestra - Tamayo 2000 Timpani - Prodromides, Andolink, dgee, Rhythm
Romitelli (1963): Index of Metals - Octors 2005 Cypres - dgee, Wood, some guy
Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Schiff (ECM) - arcaneholocaust, TurnaboutVox, GioCar, alypius, SimonNZ, Rhythm
Berg (1885): Violin Concerto - Kranser, Webern - Mahlerian, TurnaboutVox, Burroughs, Wrahms, Trout, Rhythm
Martinů (1890): Cello Sonatas - Isserlis, Mustonen (BIS) - GioCar, arcaneholocaust, alypius, TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ, Rhythm
Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Gould - Jonathan Wrachford, Burroughs, GioCar, Bas, Rhythm
Mahler (1860): Das Lied von der Erde - Ludwig, Wunderlich, Klemperer - GGluek, arcaneholocaust, Trout, SimonNZ, Rhythm 
Strauss, R (1864): Four Last Songs, etc. - Norman, Masur - TurnaboutVox, amfortas, Marschallin Blair, Magnetic Ghost
Beethoven (1770): Fidelio - Klemperer - GGluek, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ, Mahlerian
Ligeti (1923): Etudes - Aimard -Trout, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ, Alypius, Rythym
Nono (1924): A Pierre, etc. - Heusinger / Neos - Mahlerian, ptr, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ, Rhythm 
Schumann (1810): Kinderszenen, etc. - Horowitz - shangoyal, Shropshire Mouse, GioCar, Blancrocher, Rhythm
Bartok (1881): String Quartets - Takacs Quartet - Alypius, Ptr, GioCar, Blancrocher, Rhythm
Adams (1947): The Dharma at Big Sur - Adams - Trout, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ, Alypius, Rhythm
Salonen (1958): Violin Concerto - Burroughs, arcaneholocaust, Trout, Blancrocher, Rhythm

*Outstanding Recommendations: *

3 recommendations: 

Brumel (c.1460, etc.): The Art of the Netherlands - Munrow - SimonNZ, ptr, alypius 
Taverner (1490): Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - Parrott - MagneticGhost, TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ
Susato (c. 1510), etc.: Two Renaissance Dance Bands, etc. - Munrow - ptr, SimonNZ, Winterreisender
Telemann (1681): Tafelmusik - Belder on Brilliant - HaydnBearstheClock, Wrahms, arcaneholocaust
Haydn (1732): London Symphonies - C. Davis - HaydnBearstheClock, Trout, SimonNZ
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 24 - Brendel, Mackerras - Burroughs, TurnaboutVox, Chordalrock
Saint-Saëns (1835): Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs, senza sardina, Gio Car
Bridge (1879): Violin Sonata, etc. - Nash Ensemble - TurnaboutVox, arcaneholocaust, TurnaboutVox
Szymanowski (1882): Violin Concertos - Mordkovitch - senza sardina, Wrahms, SimonNZ 
Copland (1900): Appalachian Spring - Bernstein, NYP - Burroughs, senza sordino, arcaneholocaust
Adams (1947): Violin Concerto - Hanslip - senza sardino, Trout, SimonNZ 
Karkowski (1958) and Menche: Unleash - 2008 Alien8 - some guy, Wood, ptr

2 recommendations: 

Josquin (1450): De profundis & other Motets - Cordes / CPO - Alypius, SimonNZ
Janequin (c. 1485): La Chasse et autres chansons - Ensemble Janequin - Winterreisender, SimonNZ
Claudin de Sermisy (c. 1490), etc.: Henry VIII & his 6 Wives - Munrow - ptr, SimonNZ 
Bach, CPE (1714): Violin Sonatas - Beyer c. 2005 Zig Zag - Andolink, Wood
Haydn (1732): Heiligmess, etc. - Marriner - HaydnBearstheClock, SimonNZ
Haydn (1732): Paris Symphonies - Kuijken - HaydnBearstheClock, SimonNZ
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos - Brendel, Marriner - arcaneholocaust, Trout
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #6, 17, 21 - Anda - bigshot, SimonNZ
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 21 - Gulda, Abbado - Burroughs, Bas
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 23 - Howard Shelley - Burroughs, arcaneholocaust
Mozart (1756): Symphonies 38-41 - Mackerras: Scottish SO - Burroughs, Trout 
Beethoven (1770): Piano Concertos #3 & 4 - Perahia, Haitink - Burroughs, arcaneholocaust
Beethoven (1770): String Quartets, opp. 127 & 135 - Quartetto Italiano - TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ
Czerny (1791): Piano Sonatas #11, 1 - Margin Jones - AH music, TurnaboutVox
Schumann (1810): Piano Sonata #1, Kreisleriana - Perahia - Burroughs, TurnaboutVox
Schumann (1810), Grieg: Piano Concertos - Perahia, Davis - Burroughs, senza sordino
Bruckner (1824): Symphony #9 - Giulini - Trout, arcaneholocaust
Brahms (1833): Symphony #1, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra - Burroughs, Wrahms
Brahms (1833): Symphony #2, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra - Burroughs, Wrahms
Brahms (1833): Symphony #3, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra - Burroughs, Wrahms
Brahms (1833): Symphony #4, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra - Burroughs, Wrahms
Sousa (1854): Marches - Hoskins, EMI - sid james, Winterreisender
Taneyev (1856): Suite de concert; Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - Oistrakh - senza sardine, ptr
Roussel (1869), etc.: Autour de la harpe - Montreal Chamber Players - Alypius, Ptr
Schoenberg (1874): Gurrelieder - Chailly (Decca) - TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ
Ravel (1875): Daphnis et Chloe - Munch - bigshot, mire pox
Brian (1876): Symphonies #4 & 12 - Leaper - Wood, TurnaboutVox
Grainger (1882): various works in "Salute to Percy Grainger" on Decca - Sid James, Nereffid
Bridge (1891): Oration; etc. "In the Shadow of War" (BIS) - Isserlis - MagneticGhost, TurnaboutVox
Khachaturian (1893), Kabalevsky: Violin Concertos - Mordkovitch, Jarvi (Chandos) - MagneticGhost, TurnaboutVox
Mantovani (1905): Le Sette Chiese - Mälkki 2008 - ptr, Wood
Cage (1912): Europera 5 (pending feasibility) - ArtMusic, Wood 
Cage (1912): Sonatas & Interludes for Prepared Piano - Tilbury - SimonNZ, Ptr
Pärt (1935): Kanon Pokajnen - Kaljuste (ECM) - OlivierM, MagneticGhost
Petitgirard (1950): The Little Prince - Petitgirard 2012 Naxos - Nereffid, Wood 
Saariaho (1952): 6 Japanese Gardens, etc. - Jodelet, etc. - SimonNZ, Mahlerian

1 recommendation: 

Ventadorn (1100s), etc.: "Troubadours" - Clemencic - SimonNZ 
Anonymous (1200s), etc.: "Pilgrimage to Santiago" - Pickett - SimonNZ
Dufay (c.1397) and the Court of Savoy: Missa Se la face ay pale, etc. - Kirkman (Hyperion) - Chordalrock 
Ockeghem (1410): Missa Caput, etc. - Wickham (Gaudeamus) - Chordalrock
Lassus, Hassler, Erbach (1532, 1564, 1568): Festal Sacred Music of Bavaria - Wood 
"Negri" (1532): Le Gratie d'Amore - Ensemble La Folia - Wood
Lobo (1565) & Magalhães: Masterpieces of Portuguese Polyphony - Turner (Hyperion) - OlivierM
Monteverdi (1567): Selva morale e spirituale - Corbuz - SimonNZ
Various (16th to 19th centuries): Psalms of David - Willcocks - SimonNZ
Marais (1656): Suites pour viole de gambe - Quintana - Sid James 
Vivaldi (1678): Violin Concertos per Pisendel - Sinkovsky - Alypius 
Rameau (1683): Les grands motets - Christie - Wrahms 
Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Richter - GioCar
Bach, JS (1685): Goldberg Variations - Labadie - Vesuvius 
Bach, JS (1685): Trio Sonatas - Purcell Quartet (Chandos) - Vesuvius
Bach, JS (1685), Gubaidulina: Violin Concertos - Mutter - senza sordino 
Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Curtis - Clayton
Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Jacobs - Clayton
Bach, CPE (1714): Magnificat - Rademann (HM) - Winterreisender 
Haydn (1732): The Creation - Spering - HaydnBearstheClock
Haydn (1732): Harmoniemesse - Harnoncourt - HaydnBearstheClock
Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 50 - Nomos Quartett - HaydnBearstheClock
Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 20 - London Haydn Quartet - HaydnBearstheClock
Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 33 - Buchberger Quartet - HaydnBearstheClock
Haydn (1732): Piano Sonatas H.XVI/49, 46, 20 - Couvert - HaydnBearstheClock
Haydn (1732): Piano Sonatas & Concertos - Ax - HaydnBearstheClock
Gossec (1734): Grande Messe des Mortes - (Naxos) - OlivierM
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #13 & 24 - Shelley - Burroughs 
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #21 & 24 - Shelley - Burroughs
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos (Vox Box edition; pending feasibility - Burroughs
Mozart (1756): Piano Quartets - Rubinstein - Chordalrock 
Mozart (1756): Requiem - Harnoncourt - Burroughs
Mozart (1756): Symphonies 35, 40, 41 - Szell - Trout
Mozart (1756): Symphonies 39-41, Bassoon Concerto - Immerseel - Wood 
Beethoven (1770), Schumann, Grieg, Brahms: Piano Concertos - Fleisher, Szell - Burroughs
Beethoven (1770), etc.: Piano concertos, etc. - Arrau "Virtuoso Philosopher" (EMI) - Burroughs 
Beethoven (1770): Diabelli Variations - Battersby (Naxos) - Chordalrock 
Beethoven (1770): Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux" - Gilels (DG) - GioCar
Beethoven (1770): String Quartets, opp. 130 & 133 - Quatuor Talich - TurnaboutVox
Beethoven (1770): Symphony #6 - Bohm - bigshot
Beethoven (1770): Symphony #9 - Beecham - Shropshire Mouse 
Reicha (1770): Wind Quintets op. 88/5 & 91/1 - Michael Thompson (Naxos) - Winterreisender 
Schubert, Schumann (1797, 1810): Piano Sonatas - Perahia - Burroughs
Schumann (1810): Works for Piano & Orchestra - Perahia, Abbado - Burroughs 
Schumann (1810): Fantasiestücke, etc. - Finghin Collins - TunraboutVox
Schumann (1810), Brahms: Violin Concertos - Zehetmair - Burroughs 
Schumann (1810), Lalo, Saint-Saens: Cello Concertos - Starker - senza sordino 
Chopin (1810): Piano Concerto #1, etc. - Ax, Mackerras (Sony) - Burroughs 
Chopin (1810): Piano Concerto #2, etc. - Ax, Mackerras (Sony) - Burroughs
Liszt (1811) & Grieg: Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs
Chopin (1810): Piano Concertos - Ax, Ormandy (RCA) - Burroughs 
Verdi (1813): Nabucco - Gardelli, Suliotis - Clayton
Verdi (1813): La Traviata - Callas, Rescigno 1958 - Marschallin Blair
Offenbach (1819): Gaite Parisienne - Fielder - bigshot 
Brahms (1833): Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs 
Brahms (1833): Piano Concerto #2 - Arrau, Giulini - Bas 
Bizet (1838): Carmen - Callas, Pretre (EMI) - Animato
Tchaikovsky (1840): Swan Lake - Previn - Burroughs
Tchaikovsky (1840): Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs 
Tchaikovsky (1840): Piano Concerto - Horowitz, Toscanini - big shot 
Tchaikovsky (1840), Brahms: Violin Concertos - Heifetz - senza sordino 
Dvorak (1841): Symphony #9 - Kondrashin: Vienna - Trout
Heuberger (1850), etc.: Schwarzkopf sings Operetta - Schwarzkopf - SimonNZ
Chausson (1855): Concert for violin, piano, and string quartet - Amoyal, Rogé, Q Ysaÿe (Decca) - OlivierM
Taneyev (1856): Oresteia - Wrahms
Elgar (1857), Carter: Cello Concertos - Weilerstein (Decca) - senza sordino
Mahler (1860): Das lied von der Erde - Kubelik - Marschallin Blair
Catoire (1861): 5 Pieces - Hamelin (Helios) - OlivierM 
Magnard (1865): Symphonies - Sanderling - Trout
Zemlinsky: Songs - Haselbock, Henschel (Bridge) - TurnaboutVox 
Rachmaninoff (1873): Piano Concertos - Shelley - Burroughs
Ives (1874): Piano Sonata #2 - Kalish - Trout
Glière (1875): Symphony #3 Il'ya Muromets - Falletta - Winterreisender 
Caplet (1878): Le miroir de Jesus - Foster 2009 (Naxos / Marco Polo) - Prodromides
Respighi (1879): Fountains of Rome, etc. - Sinopoli - big shot
Bartok (1881): String Quartets #4 & 5 - Tokyo SQ - TurnaboutVox
Stravinsky (1882): Symphonies - Stravinsky: Columbia (Sony) - Blancrocher
Bax (1883): Orchestral Works, vol. 1 Chandos - Wrahms
Bax (1883): Symphony #7, Tintagel - Lloyd-Jones - Wrahms 
Martinů (1890): Symphony #1 - Neumann - SimonNZ
Martinů (1890): Symphony #5 - Järvi - SimonNZ
Prokofiev (1891) & Shostakovich: Violin Concertos - Vengerov, Rostropovich - senza sordino 
Lyatoshynsky (1895): Symphony #3 (pending feasibility) - Rhombic 
Hindemith (1895): Piano Sonatas - Becker (Hyperion) - TurnaboutVox
Eisler (1898): Works for String Quartet - Leipziger SQ (CPO) - OlivierM
Shostakovich (1906): Symphony #10 - Mravinsky - mire pox
Rozsa (1907): Violin Concerto, etc. - Heifetz - Burroughs
Carter (1908): String Quartets - Juilliard SQ - GioCar
Rosenman (1924): Fantastic Voyage - Prodromides - pending feasibility
Gubaidulina (1931): Night in Memphis - Wood
Koppel (1944): Moon Child's Dream - Petri 1992 Sony - brands
Feiler (1951): Music for dead Europeans - ptr - pending feasibility
Gomelskaya (1964): Symphony #2 'Ukraine Forever - wood - pending feasibility, else the link

+ Rhythm's command to listen to the oldest composer first in case of ties (which is why I've recorded everyone's birth years)

*Thank you so much to everyone who has taken time and trouble to recommend things for me to listen to, and especially thanks to those who have taken the further time to look over the list of recommendations and confirm other people's recommendations. This project is meaning more to me than you can probably understand, and I'm truly grateful for all of your help.

Please do not hesitate to recommend more recordings! If necessary, I will get creative about how to keep track of them all! Especially, recommend everything that you really love, and recommend everything that you think a knowledgeable classical listener ought to know. Please recommend anything you would recommend to anyone under any circumstance. I'm perfectly desperate for more recommendations!*


----------



## science

So, let me comment on the recent round of listening.

*Schumann: Kinderszenen, etc. - Horowitz*

I suspect none of the people who supported this recommendation were responding/reacting to my own personal tastes, but it couldn't have been done better if the had been. Schumann has by and large been lost on me, aside from a few of the famous song collections, especially (but not only) _Frauenliebe und -leben_. The appeal of his chamber music has been less obvious for me; aside from his piano concerto (growing on me, but perhaps strangely I like Grieg's better) and his cello concerto (which I like pretty well) his orchestral music has been utterly lost on me.

And for some reason, whereas with other composers that I know I need to work on - especially Bruckner, Strauss, maybe Vaughan Williams, and formerly Prokofiev - I don't often think of returning to Schumann.

Anyway, the point is, I didn't go into this listening expecting much, but I tried to listen with an open mind... and it worked! I've heard recordings of Kreisleriana by Argerich, Ashkenazy, and Uchida, multiple times each, but it never did anything for me, but this time, for whatever reason, I found it "interesting." Not in the bad way! "Interesting" as in, I want to hear this again. Intellectually interesting.

Well recommended, my friends! I thank you heartily. You have enriched my life!


----------



## Blancrocher

science said:


> Anyway, the point is, I didn't go into this listening expecting much, but I tried to listen with an open mind... and it worked! I've heard recordings of Kreisleriana by Argerich, Ashkenazy, and Uchida, multiple times each, but it never did anything for me, but this time, for whatever reason, I found it "interesting." Not in the bad way! "Interesting" as in, I want to hear this again. Intellectually interesting.


Glad you enjoyed listening to Schumann this time around, science. If you choose to give Schumann's orchestral work another try, you might like to start with the first symphony in the wake of your recent listening, since it has a pointed and powerful reference to one of the most memorable themes from Kreisleriana.


----------



## science

Blancrocher said:


> Glad you enjoyed listening to Schumann this time around, science. If you choose to give Schumann's orchestral work another try, you might like to start with the first symphony in the wake of your recent listening, since it has a pointed and powerful reference to one of the most memorable themes from Kreisleriana.


Good! I will definitely look into that.

I realize I got excited and didn't mention the Kinderszenen, but it was similar.... Now I need to exercise my mind on my response to the Bartók.


----------



## 20centrfuge

These are a few of the discs that I wouldn't want to have gone through life without. I hope they may be of some enjoyment to you, my friend.

John Adams - The Chairman Dances; Edo de Waart, SF Symphony
Chicago SO with Sir George Solti - Mussorgsky Pictures and Bartok Concerto for Orchestra
Prokofiev Symphony No. 6 Royal Scottish SO, Jarvi
Prokofiev Symphony No. 5 Chicago SO, Levine, DG (with Symphony 1)
Fauré: Requiem / Marriner, Mcnair, Allen


----------



## science

I've had the Takacs Bartok set a few years, and listened to it maybe 8-10 times. (I've had the Hungarian Quartet set a couple years longer, but have probably listened to it about the same number of times. Since I got the Takacs, I listen to them about twice as often as Hungarian.) 

I'm really happy to know the Bartok string quartets. Everyone says they're about the most important string quartets of the 20th century, so I have to take everyone's word for that. What I like about them is how varied they are. Bartok definitely didn't write the same quartet six times. In the course of two hours of listening, you're going to hear a lot of different sounds, counterpoint, development, and I don't know what else. I've never got up unsatisfied from a listening. 

I'll give my impressions of Adams and Salonen later too....


----------



## science

tknowlton said:


> These are a few of the discs that I wouldn't want to have gone through life without. I hope they may be of some enjoyment to you, my friend.
> 
> John Adams - The Chairman Dances; Edo de Waart, SF Symphony
> Chicago SO with Sir George Solti - Mussorgsky Pictures and Bartok Concerto for Orchestra
> Prokofiev Symphony No. 6 Royal Scottish SO, Jarvi
> Prokofiev Symphony No. 5 Chicago SO, Levine, DG (with Symphony 1)
> Fauré: Requiem / Marriner, Mcnair, Allen


Thank you so much! I will add them all to the list.


----------



## 20centrfuge

Three more absolute STUNNERS!

Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin (Complete Ballet)
Bela Bartok (Composer), Ivan Fischer (Conductor), Budapest Festival Orchestra (Orchestra)

Messiaen: Quartet for the End of Time
Oliver Messiaen (Composer), Gil Shaham (Performer), Paul Meyer (Performer), Jian Wang (Performer), Myung-Whun Chung (Performer)

Elgar Enigma Variations conducted by Menuhin with the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra

(I consider myself a bit of a connoisseur of Elgar's Enigma. I've listened to at least 12 recordings to find the best, and I think this is it.)


----------



## 20centrfuge

I also second this recommendation, especially for the Shostakovich which is BRILLIANT!

"Prokofiev (1891) & Shostakovich: Violin Concertos - Vengerov, Rostropovich"


----------



## 20centrfuge

That Faure recording in particular with Marriner and the Academy of St Martin... is as inspired a recording and composition as I know. So perfectly beautiful. One of my all time 3 desert island discs, no question.


----------



## 20centrfuge

I am shocked that the Beethoven 5 Symphony with Kleiber hasn't already be recommended. It is almost universally hailed as the greatest 5th recording ever. So full of fire! If you are inclined toward Beethoven, i would surely check it out.


----------



## GioCar

I'd second the Bartok/Mandarin with Ivan Fischer and the Beethoven 5 with C.Kleiber/VPO (coupled with the Beethoven 7)

I'd also second the Schoenberg Gurrelieder with Chailly/RSO Berlin, already in the list with 2 recommendations.

Then I'd recommend the Beethoven Diabellis with Andras Schiff - the recent ECM recording - a double CD. 
He plays the Diabelli twice, the first reading with an original Bechstein grand from 1921, and the second reading on a Hammerflügel fortepiano from Beethoven's own day. Two completely different (and amazing) readings to compare. The double CD also contains the Sonata OP.111 (played on the Bechstein piano) and the Bagatelles Op. 126 (played on the fortepiano).
Strange - I thought I had already recommend it to you...my memory...I'm getting older...


----------



## science

If anyone shows up to make new recommendations or second others, be assured that with time I intend to continue this project. Some of the highly recommended CDs (in particular, the Munrow Netherlands one, but I think a few others as well) are stuck at my mom's house (I hope - if she tried to mail them to me, they've been lost). I'll find out in a few months. So, don't be shy! Please do recommend stuff to me.


----------



## Blancrocher

Two of my very favorites: Leonhardt in the Art of Fugue (1969); Leonhardt in L. Couperin and Froberger

I'm afraid the former is out of print and a bit pricey, but the latter is selling for peanuts, so I guess it all evens out in the end!


----------



## Bruce

*Schubert's D major sonata for Science*

One of my favorite recordings of Schubert's Piano Sonata in D, D.850 is the recording by Vladimir Ashkenazy on the London/Decca label.









The only other recording that comes close is Mitsuko Uchida's.


----------



## science

With some new blood, it's time to reinvigorate this situation. I am less able to purchase new music than I was a year ago, but I will nevertheless do my best.

*Recommendations Obeyed:*


Sorabji (1892): Opus Clavicembalisticum - Ogdon 1988 - KenOC, Wood, arcaneholocaust
Donizetti (1797): Lucia di Lammermoor - Sutherland 1961 Decca - ArtMusic, Wood, Bas
Bantock (1868): Fifine at the Fair - Beecham on EMI - AH music, ShropshireMoose, Wood, Burroughs
Beethoven (1770): Missa Solemnis - Klemperer 1966 EMI - GGluek, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm
Berlioz (1803): Benvenuto Cellini - Davis 1972 Philips - some guy, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm
Bartók (1881), Eötvös, Ligeti: Violin Concertos - Kopatchinskaya - senza sordino, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm
Ohana (1913): Works for Orchestra - Tamayo 2000 Timpani - Prodromides, Andolink, dgee, Rhythm
Romitelli (1963): Index of Metals - Octors 2005 Cypres - dgee, Wood, some guy
Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Schiff (ECM) - arcaneholocaust, TurnaboutVox, GioCar, alypius, SimonNZ, Rhythm
Berg (1885): Violin Concerto - Kranser, Webern - Mahlerian, TurnaboutVox, Burroughs, Wrahms, Trout, Rhythm
Martinů (1890): Cello Sonatas - Isserlis, Mustonen (BIS) - GioCar, arcaneholocaust, alypius, TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ, Rhythm
Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Gould - Jonathan Wrachford, Burroughs, GioCar, Bas, Rhythm
Mahler (1860): Das Lied von der Erde - Ludwig, Wunderlich, Klemperer - GGluek, arcaneholocaust, Trout, SimonNZ, Rhythm 
Strauss, R (1864): Four Last Songs, etc. - Norman, Masur - TurnaboutVox, amfortas, Marschallin Blair, Magnetic Ghost
Beethoven (1770): Fidelio - Klemperer - GGluek, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ, Mahlerian
Ligeti (1923): Etudes - Aimard -Trout, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ, Alypius, Rythym
Nono (1924): A Pierre, etc. - Heusinger / Neos - Mahlerian, ptr, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ, Rhythm 
Schumann (1810): Kinderszenen, etc. - Horowitz - shangoyal, Shropshire Mouse, GioCar, Blancrocher, Rhythm
Bartok (1881): String Quartets - Takacs Quartet - Alypius, Ptr, GioCar, Blancrocher, Rhythm
Adams (1947): The Dharma at Big Sur - Adams - Trout, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ, Alypius, Rhythm
Salonen (1958): Violin Concerto - Burroughs, arcaneholocaust, Trout, Blancrocher, Rhythm
Brumel (c.1460, etc.): The Art of the Netherlands - Munrow - SimonNZ, ptr, alypius 

*Outstanding Recommendations: *

3 recommendations: 

Taverner (1490): Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - Parrott - MagneticGhost, TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ
Susato (c. 1510), etc.: Two Renaissance Dance Bands, etc. - Munrow - ptr, SimonNZ, Winterreisender
Telemann (1681): Tafelmusik - Belder on Brilliant - HaydnBearstheClock, Wrahms, arcaneholocaust
Haydn (1732): London Symphonies - C. Davis - HaydnBearstheClock, Trout, SimonNZ
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 24 - Brendel, Mackerras - Burroughs, TurnaboutVox, Chordalrock
Saint-Saëns (1835): Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs, senza sardina, Gio Car
Schoenberg (1874): Gurrelieder - Chailly (Decca) - TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ, GioCar
Szymanowski (1882): Violin Concertos - Mordkovitch - senza sardina, Wrahms, SimonNZ 
Copland (1900): Appalachian Spring - Bernstein, NYP - Burroughs, senza sordino, arcaneholocaust
Adams (1947): Violin Concerto - Hanslip - senza sardino, Trout, SimonNZ 
Karkowski (1958) and Menche: Unleash - 2008 Alien8 - some guy, Wood, ptr

2 recommendations: 

Josquin (1450): De profundis & other Motets - Cordes / CPO - Alypius, SimonNZ
Janequin (c. 1485): La Chasse et autres chansons - Ensemble Janequin - Winterreisender, SimonNZ
Claudin de Sermisy (c. 1490), etc.: Henry VIII & his 6 Wives - Munrow - ptr, SimonNZ 
Bach, CPE (1714): Violin Sonatas - Beyer c. 2005 Zig Zag - Andolink, Wood
Haydn (1732): Heiligmess, etc. - Marriner - HaydnBearstheClock, SimonNZ
Haydn (1732): Paris Symphonies - Kuijken - HaydnBearstheClock, SimonNZ
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos - Brendel, Marriner - arcaneholocaust, Trout
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #6, 17, 21 - Anda - bigshot, SimonNZ
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 21 - Gulda, Abbado - Burroughs, Bas
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 23 - Howard Shelley - Burroughs, arcaneholocaust
Mozart (1756): Symphonies 38-41 - Mackerras: Scottish SO - Burroughs, Trout 
Beethoven (1770): Piano Concertos #3 & 4 - Perahia, Haitink - Burroughs, arcaneholocaust
Beethoven (1770): String Quartets, opp. 127 & 135 - Quartetto Italiano - TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ
Beethoven (1770): Symphonies #5, 7 - Kleiber - 20centrfuge, GioCar 
Czerny (1791): Piano Sonatas #11, 1 - Margin Jones - AH music, TurnaboutVox
Schumann (1810): Piano Sonata #1, Kreisleriana - Perahia - Burroughs, TurnaboutVox
Schumann (1810), Grieg: Piano Concertos - Perahia, Davis - Burroughs, senza sordino
Bruckner (1824): Symphony #9 - Giulini - Trout, arcaneholocaust
Brahms (1833): Symphony #1, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra - Burroughs, Wrahms
Brahms (1833): Symphony #2, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra - Burroughs, Wrahms
Brahms (1833): Symphony #3, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra - Burroughs, Wrahms
Brahms (1833): Symphony #4, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra - Burroughs, Wrahms
Sousa (1854): Marches - Hoskins, EMI - sid james, Winterreisender
Taneyev (1856): Suite de concert; Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - Oistrakh - senza sardine, ptr
Roussel (1869), etc.: Autour de la harpe - Montreal Chamber Players - Alypius, Ptr
Ravel (1875): Daphnis et Chloe - Munch - bigshot, mire pox
Brian (1876): Symphonies #4 & 12 - Leaper - Wood, TurnaboutVox
Bridge (1879): Violin Sonata, etc. - Nash Ensemble - TurnaboutVox, arcaneholocaust
Grainger (1882): various works in "Salute to Percy Grainger" on Decca - Sid James, Nereffid
Bartok (1881): The Miraculous Mandarin - Fischer - 20centrfuge, GioCar
Bridge (1891): Oration; etc. "In the Shadow of War" (BIS) - Isserlis - MagneticGhost, TurnaboutVox
Prokofiev (1891) & Shostakovich: Violin Concertos - Vengerov, Rostropovich - senza sordino, 20centrfuge
Khachaturian (1893), Kabalevsky: Violin Concertos - Mordkovitch, Jarvi (Chandos) - MagneticGhost, TurnaboutVox
Mantovani (1905): Le Sette Chiese - Mälkki 2008 - ptr, Wood
Cage (1912): Europera 5 (pending feasibility) - ArtMusic, Wood 
Cage (1912): Sonatas & Interludes for Prepared Piano - Tilbury - SimonNZ, Ptr
Pärt (1935): Kanon Pokajnen - Kaljuste (ECM) - OlivierM, MagneticGhost
Petitgirard (1950): The Little Prince - Petitgirard 2012 Naxos - Nereffid, Wood 
Saariaho (1952): 6 Japanese Gardens, etc. - Jodelet, etc. - SimonNZ, Mahlerian

1 recommendation: 

Ventadorn (1100s), etc.: "Troubadours" - Clemencic - SimonNZ 
Anonymous (1200s), etc.: "Pilgrimage to Santiago" - Pickett - SimonNZ
Dufay (c.1397) and the Court of Savoy: Missa Se la face ay pale, etc. - Kirkman (Hyperion) - Chordalrock 
Ockeghem (1410): Missa Caput, etc. - Wickham (Gaudeamus) - Chordalrock
Lassus, Hassler, Erbach (1532, 1564, 1568): Festal Sacred Music of Bavaria - Wood 
"Negri" (1532): Le Gratie d'Amore - Ensemble La Folia - Wood
Lobo (1565) & Magalhães: Masterpieces of Portuguese Polyphony - Turner (Hyperion) - OlivierM
Monteverdi (1567): Selva morale e spirituale - Corbuz - SimonNZ
Various (16th to 19th centuries): Psalms of David - Willcocks - SimonNZ
Froberger (1616): Works for Harpsichord - Leonhardt - Blancrocher 
Marais (1656): Suites pour viole de gambe - Quintana - Sid James 
Vivaldi (1678): Violin Concertos per Pisendel - Sinkovsky - Alypius 
Rameau (1683): Les grands motets - Christie - Wrahms 
Bach, JS (1685): The Art of the Fugue - Leonhardt - Blancrocher 
Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Richter - GioCar
Bach, JS (1685): Goldberg Variations - Labadie - Vesuvius 
Bach, JS (1685): Trio Sonatas - Purcell Quartet (Chandos) - Vesuvius
Bach, JS (1685), Gubaidulina: Violin Concertos - Mutter - senza sordino 
Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Curtis - Clayton
Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Jacobs - Clayton
Bach, CPE (1714): Magnificat - Rademann (HM) - Winterreisender 
Haydn (1732): The Creation - Spering - HaydnBearstheClock
Haydn (1732): Harmoniemesse - Harnoncourt - HaydnBearstheClock
Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 50 - Nomos Quartett - HaydnBearstheClock
Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 20 - London Haydn Quartet - HaydnBearstheClock
Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 33 - Buchberger Quartet - HaydnBearstheClock
Haydn (1732): Piano Sonatas H.XVI/49, 46, 20 - Couvert - HaydnBearstheClock
Haydn (1732): Piano Sonatas & Concertos - Ax - HaydnBearstheClock
Gossec (1734): Grande Messe des Mortes - (Naxos) - OlivierM
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #13 & 24 - Shelley - Burroughs 
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #21 & 24 - Shelley - Burroughs
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos (Vox Box edition; pending feasibility - Burroughs
Mozart (1756): Piano Quartets - Rubinstein - Chordalrock 
Mozart (1756): Requiem - Harnoncourt - Burroughs
Mozart (1756): Symphonies 35, 40, 41 - Szell - Trout
Mozart (1756): Symphonies 39-41, Bassoon Concerto - Immerseel - Wood 
Beethoven (1770), Schumann, Grieg, Brahms: Piano Concertos - Fleisher, Szell - Burroughs
Beethoven (1770), etc.: Piano concertos, etc. - Arrau "Virtuoso Philosopher" (EMI) - Burroughs 
Beethoven (1770): Diabelli Variations - Battersby (Naxos) - Chordalrock 
Beethoven (1770): Diabelli Variations - Schiff (ECM) - GioCar
Beethoven (1770): Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux" - Gilels (DG) - GioCar
Beethoven (1770): String Quartets, opp. 130 & 133 - Quatuor Talich - TurnaboutVox
Beethoven (1770): Symphony #6 - Bohm - bigshot
Beethoven (1770): Symphony #9 - Beecham - Shropshire Mouse 
Reicha (1770): Wind Quintets op. 88/5 & 91/1 - Michael Thompson (Naxos) - Winterreisender 
Schubert, Schumann (1797, 1810): Piano Sonatas - Perahia - Burroughs
Schubert (1797): Piano Sonata, D 850 - Ashkenazy - Bruce
Schubert (1797): Piano Sonatas, D 850 & D784 - Uchida - Bruce
Schumann (1810): Works for Piano & Orchestra - Perahia, Abbado - Burroughs 
Schumann (1810): Fantasiestücke, etc. - Finghin Collins - TunraboutVox
Schumann (1810), Brahms: Violin Concertos - Zehetmair - Burroughs 
Schumann (1810), Lalo, Saint-Saens: Cello Concertos - Starker - senza sordino 
Chopin (1810): Piano Concerto #1, etc. - Ax, Mackerras (Sony) - Burroughs 
Chopin (1810): Piano Concerto #2, etc. - Ax, Mackerras (Sony) - Burroughs
Liszt (1811) & Grieg: Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs
Chopin (1810): Piano Concertos - Ax, Ormandy (RCA) - Burroughs 
Verdi (1813): Nabucco - Gardelli, Suliotis - Clayton
Verdi (1813): La Traviata - Callas, Rescigno 1958 - Marschallin Blair
Offenbach (1819): Gaite Parisienne - Fielder - bigshot 
Brahms (1833): Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs 
Brahms (1833): Piano Concerto #2 - Arrau, Giulini - Bas 
Bizet (1838): Carmen - Callas, Pretre (EMI) - Animato
Mussorgsky (1839): Pictures; Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - Solti - 20centrfuge
Tchaikovsky (1840): Swan Lake - Previn - Burroughs
Tchaikovsky (1840): Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs 
Tchaikovsky (1840): Piano Concerto - Horowitz, Toscanini - big shot 
Tchaikovsky (1840), Brahms: Violin Concertos - Heifetz - senza sordino 
Dvorak (1841): Symphony #9 - Kondrashin: Vienna - Trout
Fauré (1845): Requiem - Marriner - 20centrfuge
Heuberger (1850), etc.: Schwarzkopf sings Operetta - Schwarzkopf - SimonNZ
Chausson (1855): Concert for violin, piano, and string quartet - Amoyal, Rogé, Q Ysaÿe (Decca) - OlivierM
Taneyev (1856): Oresteia - Wrahms
Elgar (1857), Carter: Cello Concertos - Weilerstein (Decca) - senza sordino
Elgar (1857): Enigma Variations - Menuhin - 20centrfuge
Mahler (1860): Das lied von der Erde - Kubelik - Marschallin Blair
Catoire (1861): 5 Pieces - Hamelin (Helios) - OlivierM 
Magnard (1865): Symphonies - Sanderling - Trout
Zemlinsky: Songs - Haselbock, Henschel (Bridge) - TurnaboutVox 
Rachmaninoff (1873): Piano Concertos - Shelley - Burroughs
Ives (1874): Piano Sonata #2 - Kalish - Trout
Glière (1875): Symphony #3 Il'ya Muromets - Falletta - Winterreisender 
Caplet (1878): Le miroir de Jesus - Foster 2009 (Naxos / Marco Polo) - Prodromides
Respighi (1879): Fountains of Rome, etc. - Sinopoli - big shot
Bartok (1881): String Quartets #4 & 5 - Tokyo SQ - TurnaboutVox
Stravinsky (1882): Symphonies - Stravinsky: Columbia (Sony) - Blancrocher
Bax (1883): Orchestral Works, vol. 1 Chandos - Wrahms
Bax (1883): Symphony #7, Tintagel - Lloyd-Jones - Wrahms 
Martinů (1890): Symphony #1 - Neumann - SimonNZ
Martinů (1890): Symphony #5 - Järvi - SimonNZ
Prokofiev (1891): Symphonies #1 & 5 - Levine - 20centrfuge
Prokofiev (1891): Symphony #6 - Jarvi - 20centrfuge
Lyatoshynsky (1895): Symphony #3 (pending feasibility) - Rhombic 
Hindemith (1895): Piano Sonatas - Becker (Hyperion) - TurnaboutVox
Eisler (1898): Works for String Quartet - Leipziger SQ (CPO) - OlivierM
Shostakovich (1906): Symphony #10 - Mravinsky - mire pox
Rozsa (1907): Violin Concerto, etc. - Heifetz - Burroughs
Carter (1908): String Quartets - Juilliard SQ - GioCar
Messiaen (1908): Quartet for the End of Time - Chung, etc. - 20centrfuge
Rosenman (1924): Fantastic Voyage - Prodromides - pending feasibility
Gubaidulina (1931): Night in Memphis - Wood
Koppel (1944): Moon Child's Dream - Petri 1992 Sony - brands
Adams (1947): The Chairman Dances, etc. - De Waart - 20centrfuge 
Feiler (1951): Music for dead Europeans - ptr - pending feasibility
Gomelskaya (1964): Symphony #2 'Ukraine Forever - wood - pending feasibility, else the link

+ Rhythm's command to listen to the oldest composer first in case of ties (which is why I've recorded everyone's birth years)

*Thank you so much to everyone who has taken time and trouble to recommend things for me to listen to, and especially thanks to those who have taken the further time to look over the list of recommendations and confirm other people's recommendations. This project is meaning more to me than you can probably understand, and I'm truly grateful for all of your help.

Please do not hesitate to recommend more recordings! If necessary, I will get creative about how to keep track of them all! Especially, recommend everything that you really love, and recommend everything that you think a knowledgeable classical listener ought to know. Please recommend anything you would recommend to anyone under any circumstance. I'm perfectly desperate for more recommendations!*


----------



## joen_cph

> *2 recommendations:*
> •Beethoven (1770): Symphonies #5, 7 - Kleiber - 20centrfuge, GioCar
> 
> *1 recommendation:
> * •Stravinsky (1882): Symphonies - Stravinsky: Columbia (Sony) - Blancrocher
> •Lyatoshynsky (1895): Symphony #3 (pending feasibility) - Rhombic
> •Koppel (1944): Moon Child's Dream - Petri 1992 Sony - brands


+1 from here.

Koppel: easy music, but fine, and a better recording of the Holmboe work than on BIS. Probably my (only) favourite recorder disc.


----------



## Nereffid

You can add my support to the following:

3 recommendations: 

Taverner (1490): Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - Parrott - MagneticGhost, TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ
Adams (1947): Violin Concerto - Hanslip - senza sardino, Trout, SimonNZ 

2 recommendations: 

Josquin (1450): De profundis & other Motets - Cordes / CPO - Alypius, SimonNZ
Janequin (c. 1485): La Chasse et autres chansons - Ensemble Janequin - Winterreisender, SimonNZ
Bach, CPE (1714): Violin Sonatas - Beyer c. 2005 Zig Zag - Andolink, Wood
Mozart (1756): Symphonies 38-41 - Mackerras: Scottish SO - Burroughs, Trout 
Beethoven (1770): Symphonies #5, 7 - Kleiber - 20centrfuge, GioCar 

1 recommendation: 

Ventadorn (1100s), etc.: "Troubadours" - Clemencic - SimonNZ 
Dufay (c.1397) and the Court of Savoy: Missa Se la face ay pale, etc. - Kirkman (Hyperion) - Chordalrock 
Ockeghem (1410): Missa Caput, etc. - Wickham (Gaudeamus) - Chordalrock
Lassus, Hassler, Erbach (1532, 1564, 1568): Festal Sacred Music of Bavaria - Wood 
Froberger (1616): Works for Harpsichord - Leonhardt - Blancrocher 
Rameau (1683): Les grands motets - Christie - Wrahms 
Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Jacobs - Clayton
Bach, CPE (1714): Magnificat - Rademann (HM) - Winterreisender 
Schumann (1810): Fantasiestücke, etc. - Finghin Collins - TunraboutVox
Tchaikovsky (1840): Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs 

Also a couple of new releases that I recommend:
Abrahamsen: Let Me Tell You - Barbara Hannigan (Winter & Winter)
The Stone People (JL Adams, Wolfe, etc) - Lisa Moore (Cantaloupe)

And one older one I recently fell in love with:
The Zappa Album - Ensemble Ambrosius (BIS)


----------



## Myriadi

I'll second the 1969 Leonhardt recording of _The Art of Fugue_, as well as his Froberger disc. A friend who is a Froberger scholar prefers the latter to all other recordings of Froberger; I wouldn't go that far, but it is great, without doubt. Not sure if Tilbury's is my favorite version of Cage's _Sonatas and Interludes_, but it'd be in my top 5 for that piece, so I'd say good choice, seconded. And Uchida's versions of Schubert sonatas are better than anyone else's for me, although why these particular ones, when you can go for the last ones... well, why not.

Should the definition of "knowledgeable" in "everything a knowledgeable classical listener ought to know" include knowledge of performance traditions? I mean, I don't often listen to Edwin Fischer's recording of _The Well-Tempered Clavier_ - can't remember the last time I did that - but I think a serious classical lover should be at least mildly interested in hearing what the very first complete recording of those pieces, from one of the most known pianists of the era, sounded like. Maybe this is because I like the performances - even if I don't listen to those discs these days, I think they have great musical value. I'd also say it is very interesting to know how people like Josef Hofmann or Ignaz Friedman played, but their few recordings are usually placed on unwieldy box set compilations, hard to recommend.

So with historical recordings, it is important to know them, I think, but whether you will actually enjoy them and listen regularly, eh, can't say I do for all of them... But I did enjoy the first movement of _Moonlight Sonata _when I heard one of Hofmann's readings, which would be far too sentimental for modern standards, I imagine.

And then there are some legendary performances only available in box sets (or at least I think they' are), such as Furtwangler conducting Beethoven's 9th in Bayreuth (on the EMI set), or some of Weingartner's performances of Beethoven symphonies - also some of the earliest, and I think the first complete recorded set, too? Very interesting to listen to and compare with, say, Brüggen's final - live, badly recorded, but beautiful - set. But if I had to recommend just one particular record for Beethoven's orchestral work, I'd probably go for a Fritz Reiner CD with the 3rd and the 5th symphonies.

Anyway, sorry for rambling on for so long. To throw in a few actual recommendations, I'd say - 
* either of the two Holliger recordings of Zelenka's trio sonatas (the first made quite a stir, and helped in rediscovering Zelenka's music)
* either one of Menuhin's two records of Bach's _Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin_ (one of the best, although somewhat controversial I hear, violinists of the age playing pretty much the pinnacle of solo violin repertoire)
* John Holloway's recording of those same sonatas and partitas (which I think is the best HIPP version)
* Debussy's preludes with Michelangeli (legendary, benchmark for a while) and Zimerman (my favorite of the newer versions)
* Debussy's etudes with Uchida (again, made quite a stir when first released - don't think those were very often played before her wonderful interpretation)
* Satie's piano works with de Leeuw, either of the two available (2CD & 3CD) sets (yet again, a very famous and somewhat controversial recording; brought Satie many new fans, though)
* Kapsberger's lute works with Hopkinson Smith (there was a lute music thread here a little while ago, where I recommended Smith's transcription of Bach's violin works for lute.. but since I already have listed three versions of that, I'd say Smith's Kapsberger is all you need to discover this repertoire)
* with organ works, it is difficult to recommend a particular CD - they tend to come in box sets - but I'd say you can't go wrong with the famous Koopman recording of Bach's _Trio Sonatas _(1982, on Archiv I believe, or a reissue, if there has ever been one - not the over-ornamented stuff he's been doing after c. 1985) or John Butt's recording of Pachelbel's _Hexachordum Apollinis_. Both are impeccable, and showcase organ playing of a kind many people don't know well at all (i.e., not huge works on _pleno_, not church music, and not Romantic organ)

And since you're including contemporary music:
* any one of Tamayo's recordings of Xenakis' orchestral works, preferably the one with _Synaphai _if you haven't heard that - still the benchmark for these works
* Scelsi's cello trilogy with Frances Marie-Uitti (the only accurate recording of one of the most important cello pieces of the century... personally, I'd say _the _most important)
* and if you're into Cage's chance period, David Tudor's recordings of _Music of Changes_ and the 2CD compilation of him playing Cage, Wolff, et al., are essential if you want to understand how this music was perceived by the people who created it.


----------



## Guest

Change my old name to my current name if it gets confusing.

Add my love to:



> 3 recommendations:
> Karkowski (1958) and Menche: Unleash - 2008 Alien8 - some guy, Wood, ptr
> 
> 2 recommendations:
> Mantovani (1905): Le Sette Chiese - Mälkki 2008 - ptr, Wood
> Cage (1912): Europera 5 (pending feasibility) - ArtMusic, Wood
> Pärt (1935): Kanon Pokajnen - Kaljuste (ECM) - OlivierM, MagneticGhost
> 
> 1 recommendation:
> Rameau (1683): Les grands motets - Christie - Wrahms
> Beethoven (1770): Diabelli Variations - Schiff (ECM) - GioCar


And please change Mantovani's birthday  This is Bruno Mantovani we're talking about, not that other clown.

I can add a bunch later, if you like. I know exponentially more than I used to, though, so give me some limits


----------



## Stirling

As you can see, there are a lot of good recordings. some of them you might like, some of them you will not like. there are also people who want to subject you to their own personal favorites, again some of them might like, and others are and others acquired taste. for simplicity's sake, there are Medieval, Renaissance, Baroque, classical, romantic, post-romantic, modern, and postmodern or contemporary.

Medieval 1100 - 1400
Renaissance 1400-1550https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ars_nova
Baroque 1550-1750
Classical 1750-1830
Romantic 1810-1910
Post-romantic 1890-1920 
Modern 1920-Present
Contemporary 1960-Present

the dates are, of course, approximate. What do you like? there are, literally, thousands of records to recommend to you, and even where there is wide agreement, it still takes into account what your tastes are. do you like Baroque music, such as Handel and Bach? the classical style featuring Haydn, Mozart, Beethoven and Schubert? the romantic style, which features the last two composers and Mendelssohn, Berlioz, Schumann, Brahms, Wagner, Tchaikovsky? if you give us some idea what you like to listen to, it would be a great help to finding you recordings that you would be interested in.


----------



## Guest

Blancrocher said:


> View attachment 63089
> View attachment 63090
> 
> 
> Two of my very favorites: Leonhardt in the Art of Fugue (1969); Leonhardt in L. Couperin and Froberger
> 
> I'm afraid the former is out of print and a bit pricey, but the latter is selling for peanuts, so I guess it all evens out in the end!


In this cheap box you have Das Wohltemperierte,Die kunst der Fuge,one organ cd,sonaten fúr violine &Cembalo and the Goldberg variatons.







This recording of Die kunst der Fuge is indeed one of a kind.


----------



## Guest

Bruce said:


> One of my favorite recordings of Schubert's Piano Sonata in D, D.850 is the recording by Vladimir Ashkenazy on the London/Decca label.
> 
> View attachment 66339
> 
> A great recording !:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

traverso said:


> Bruce said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite recordings of Schubert's Piano Sonata in D, D.850 is the recording by Vladimir Ashkenazy on the London/Decca label.
> 
> 
> A great recording !:tiphat:
> 
> 
> 
> I updated you pic somewhat  And...I do agree with you!:tiphat:
Click to expand...


----------



## GioCar

science, I'm sorry to put another WTC in your list, but you have to listen to that one. Just discovered while browsing another site (cannot write which one here...)
HIP purists will turn up their noses for sure. Just ignore them.
This is one of the most musically and moving rendering of Bach's masterpiece.


----------



## Pugg

GioCar said:


> science, I'm sorry to put another WTC in your list, but you have to listen to that one. Just discovered while browsing another site (cannot write which one here...)
> HIP purists will turn up their noses for sure. Just ignore them.
> This is one of the most musically and moving rendering of Bach's masterpiece.


I am with you on this one, unfortunately only famous in Italy


----------



## GioCar

Thank you Pugg, so now we have 2 recommendations for Pietro de Maria's Bach. 
Just two more and science will have the great opportunity to obey them. C'mon guys!


----------



## Pugg

GioCar said:


> Thank you Pugg, so now we have 2 recommendations for Pietro de Maria's Bach.
> Just two more and science will have the great opportunity to obey them. C'mon guys!


Look at this, he's got loads more recordings 

http://www.amazon.it/s/ref=nb_sb_no...tro+De+Maria&rh=n:412600031,k:Pietro+De+Maria


----------



## Myriadi

traverso said:


> In this cheap box you have Das Wohltemperierte,Die kunst der Fuge,one organ cd,sonaten fúr violine &Cembalo and the Goldberg variatons.
> View attachment 82270
> 
> This recording of Die kunst der Fuge is indeed one of a kind.


Thank you for pointing this set out - will make a good gift recommendation in the future! A little bit disappointing that they have chosen the later recording of the Goldbergs, though. That Dowd harpsichord sounds just a little bit worse to my ears than the Skowroneck from Leonhardt's 1960s recording of the piece.


----------



## science

Updated list:

*Recommendations Obeyed:*


Sorabji (1892): Opus Clavicembalisticum - Ogdon 1988 - KenOC, Wood, arcaneholocaust
Donizetti (1797): Lucia di Lammermoor - Sutherland 1961 Decca - ArtMusic, Wood, Bas
Bantock (1868): Fifine at the Fair - Beecham on EMI - AH music, ShropshireMoose, Wood, Burroughs
Beethoven (1770): Missa Solemnis - Klemperer 1966 EMI - GGluek, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm
Berlioz (1803): Benvenuto Cellini - Davis 1972 Philips - some guy, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm
Bartók (1881), Eötvös, Ligeti: Violin Concertos - Kopatchinskaya - senza sordino, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm
Ohana (1913): Works for Orchestra - Tamayo 2000 Timpani - Prodromides, Andolink, dgee, Rhythm
Romitelli (1963): Index of Metals - Octors 2005 Cypres - dgee, Wood, some guy
Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Schiff (ECM) - arcaneholocaust, TurnaboutVox, GioCar, alypius, SimonNZ, Rhythm
Berg (1885): Violin Concerto - Kranser, Webern - Mahlerian, TurnaboutVox, Burroughs, Wrahms, Trout, Rhythm
Martinů (1890): Cello Sonatas - Isserlis, Mustonen (BIS) - GioCar, arcaneholocaust, alypius, TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ, Rhythm
Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Gould - Jonathan Wrachford, Burroughs, GioCar, Bas, Rhythm
Mahler (1860): Das Lied von der Erde - Ludwig, Wunderlich, Klemperer - GGluek, arcaneholocaust, Trout, SimonNZ, Rhythm 
Strauss, R (1864): Four Last Songs, etc. - Norman, Masur - TurnaboutVox, amfortas, Marschallin Blair, Magnetic Ghost
Beethoven (1770): Fidelio - Klemperer - GGluek, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ, Mahlerian
Ligeti (1923): Etudes - Aimard -Trout, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ, Alypius, Rythym
Nono (1924): A Pierre, etc. - Heusinger / Neos - Mahlerian, ptr, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ, Rhythm 
Schumann (1810): Kinderszenen, etc. - Horowitz - shangoyal, Shropshire Mouse, GioCar, Blancrocher, Rhythm
Bartok (1881): String Quartets - Takacs Quartet - Alypius, Ptr, GioCar, Blancrocher, Rhythm
Adams (1947): The Dharma at Big Sur - Adams - Trout, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ, Alypius, Rhythm
Salonen (1958): Violin Concerto - Burroughs, arcaneholocaust, Trout, Blancrocher, Rhythm
Brumel (c.1460, etc.): The Art of the Netherlands - Munrow - SimonNZ, ptr, alypius 

*Outstanding Recommendations: *

4 recommendations: 

Taverner (1490): Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - Parrott (pending feasibility) - MagneticGhost, TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ, Nereffid
Beethoven (1770): Symphonies #5, 7 - Kleiber - 20centrfuge, GioCar, join_cph, Nereffid 
Adams (1947): Violin Concerto - Hanslip - senza sardino, Trout, SimonNZ, Nereffid 
Karkowski (1958) and Menche: Unleash - 2008 Alien8 - some guy, Wood, ptr, nathanb

3 recommendations: 

Josquin (1450): De profundis & other Motets - Cordes / CPO - Alypius, SimonNZ, Nereffid
Janequin (c. 1485): La Chasse et autres chansons - Ensemble Janequin - Winterreisender, SimonNZ, Nereffid
Susato (c. 1510), etc.: Two Renaissance Dance Bands, etc. - Munrow - ptr, SimonNZ, Winterreisender
Telemann (1681): Tafelmusik - Belder on Brilliant - HaydnBearstheClock, Wrahms, arcaneholocaust
Rameau (1683): Les grands motets - Christie - Wrahms, Nereffid, nathanb 
Bach, CPE (1714): Violin Sonatas - Beyer c. 2005 Zig Zag - Andolink, Wood, Nereffid
Haydn (1732): London Symphonies - C. Davis - HaydnBearstheClock, Trout, SimonNZ
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 24 - Brendel, Mackerras - Burroughs, TurnaboutVox, Chordalrock
Mozart (1756): Symphonies 38-41 - Mackerras: Scottish SO - Burroughs, Trout, Nereffid 
Schubert (1797): Piano Sonata, D 850 - Ashkenazy - Bruce, traverso, Pugg
Saint-Saëns (1835): Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs, senza sardina, Gio Car
Schoenberg (1874): Gurrelieder - Chailly (Decca) - TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ, GioCar
Szymanowski (1882): Violin Concertos - Mordkovitch - senza sardina, Wrahms, SimonNZ 
Copland (1900): Appalachian Spring - Bernstein, NYP - Burroughs, senza sordino, arcaneholocaust
Cage (1912): Sonatas & Interludes for Prepared Piano - Tilbury - SimonNZ, Ptr, Myriadi
Cage (1912): Europera 5 (pending feasibility) - ArtMusic, Wood, nathanb 
Pärt (1935): Kanon Pokajnen - Kaljuste (ECM) - OlivierM, MagneticGhost, nathanb
Mantovani (1974): Le Sette Chiese - Mälkki 2008 - ptr, Wood, nathanb

2 recommendations: 

Ventadorn (1100s), etc.: "Troubadours" - Clemencic - SimonNZ, Nereffid 
Dufay (c.1397) and the Court of Savoy: Missa Se la face ay pale, etc. - Kirkman (Hyperion) - Chordalrock, Nereffid 
Ockeghem (1410): Missa Caput, etc. - Wickham (Gaudeamus) - Chordalrock, Nereffid
Claudin de Sermisy (c. 1490), etc.: Henry VIII & his 6 Wives - Munrow - ptr, SimonNZ 
Lassus, Hassler, Erbach (1532, 1564, 1568): Festal Sacred Music of Bavaria - Wood, Nereffid 
Froberger (1616): Works for Harpsichord - Leonhardt - Blancrocher, Nereffid 
Bach, JS (1685): The Art of the Fugue - Leonhardt - Blancrocher, Myriadi 
Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Pietro de Maria - GioCar, Pugg
Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Jacobs - Clayton, Nereffid
Bach, CPE (1714): Magnificat - Rademann (HM) - Winterreisender, Nereffid 
Haydn (1732): Heiligmess, etc. - Marriner - HaydnBearstheClock, SimonNZ
Haydn (1732): Paris Symphonies - Kuijken - HaydnBearstheClock, SimonNZ
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos - Brendel, Marriner - arcaneholocaust, Trout
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #6, 17, 21 - Anda - bigshot, SimonNZ
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 21 - Gulda, Abbado - Burroughs, Bas
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 23 - Howard Shelley - Burroughs, arcaneholocaust
Beethoven (1770): Diabelli Variations - Schiff (ECM) - GioCar, nathanb
Beethoven (1770): Piano Concertos #3 & 4 - Perahia, Haitink - Burroughs, arcaneholocaust
Beethoven (1770): String Quartets, opp. 127 & 135 - Quartetto Italiano - TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ
Czerny (1791): Piano Sonatas #11, 1 - Margin Jones - AH music, TurnaboutVox
Schubert (1797): Piano Sonatas, D 850 & D784 - Uchida - Bruce, Myriadi
Schumann (1810): Piano Sonata #1, Kreisleriana - Perahia - Burroughs, TurnaboutVox
Schumann (1810), Grieg: Piano Concertos - Perahia, Davis - Burroughs, senza sordino
Schumann (1810): Fantasiestücke, etc. - Finghin Collins - TunraboutVox, Nereffid
Bruckner (1824): Symphony #9 - Giulini - Trout, arcaneholocaust
Brahms (1833): Symphony #1, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra - Burroughs, Wrahms
Brahms (1833): Symphony #2, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra - Burroughs, Wrahms
Brahms (1833): Symphony #3, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra - Burroughs, Wrahms
Brahms (1833): Symphony #4, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra - Burroughs, Wrahms
Tchaikovsky (1840): Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs, Nereffid 
Sousa (1854): Marches - Hoskins, EMI - sid james, Winterreisender
Taneyev (1856): Suite de concert; Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - Oistrakh - senza sardine, ptr
Roussel (1869), etc.: Autour de la harpe - Montreal Chamber Players - Alypius, Ptr
Ravel (1875): Daphnis et Chloe - Munch - bigshot, mire pox
Brian (1876): Symphonies #4 & 12 - Leaper - Wood, TurnaboutVox
Bridge (1879): Violin Sonata, etc. - Nash Ensemble - TurnaboutVox, arcaneholocaust
Bartok (1881): The Miraculous Mandarin - Fischer - 20centrfuge, GioCar
Grainger (1882): various works in "Salute to Percy Grainger" on Decca - Sid James, Nereffid
Stravinsky (1882): Symphonies - Stravinsky: Columbia (Sony) - Blancrocher, joen_cph
Bridge (1891): Oration; etc. "In the Shadow of War" (BIS) - Isserlis - MagneticGhost, TurnaboutVox
Prokofiev (1891) & Shostakovich: Violin Concertos - Vengerov, Rostropovich - senza sordino, 20centrfuge
Khachaturian (1893), Kabalevsky: Violin Concertos - Mordkovitch, Jarvi (Chandos) - MagneticGhost, TurnaboutVox
Lyatoshynsky (1895): Symphony #3 (pending feasibility) - Rhombic, joen_cph
Koppel (1944): Moon Child's Dream - Petri 1992 Sony - brands, joen_cph
Petitgirard (1950): The Little Prince - Petitgirard 2012 Naxos - Nereffid, Wood 
Saariaho (1952): 6 Japanese Gardens, etc. - Jodelet, etc. - SimonNZ, Mahlerian

1 recommendation: 

Anonymous (1200s), etc.: "Pilgrimage to Santiago" - Pickett - SimonNZ
"Negri" (1532): Le Gratie d'Amore - Ensemble La Folia - Wood
Lobo (1565) & Magalhães: Masterpieces of Portuguese Polyphony - Turner (Hyperion) - OlivierM
Monteverdi (1567): Selva morale e spirituale - Corbuz - SimonNZ
Kapsberger: 1st Book of Lute Tablature - Hopkinson Smith - Myriadi
Various (16th to 19th centuries): Psalms of David - Willcocks - SimonNZ
Pachelbel (1653): Hexachordum Apollinis - Butt - Myriadi
Marais (1656): Suites pour viole de gambe - Quintana - Sid James 
Vivaldi (1678): Violin Concertos per Pisendel - Sinkovsky - Alypius 
[*']Zelenka (1679): Trio Sonatas - Holliger (DG) - Myriadi 
[*']Zelenka (1679): Trio Sonatas - Holliger (ECM) - Myriadi 
Bach, JS (1685): Trio Sonatas - Koopman - Myriadi 
Bach, JS (1685): Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - Holloway - Myriadi
Bach, JS (1685): Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - Menuhin 1930s - Myriadi
Bach, JS (1685): Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - Menuhin 1957 - Myriadi
Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Fischer - Myriadi
Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Richter - GioCar
Bach, JS (1685): Goldberg Variations - Labadie - Vesuvius 
Bach, JS (1685): Trio Sonatas - Purcell Quartet (Chandos) - Vesuvius
Bach, JS (1685), Gubaidulina: Violin Concertos - Mutter - senza sordino 
Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Curtis - Clayton
Haydn (1732): The Creation - Spering - HaydnBearstheClock
Haydn (1732): Harmoniemesse - Harnoncourt - HaydnBearstheClock
Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 50 - Nomos Quartett - HaydnBearstheClock
Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 20 - London Haydn Quartet - HaydnBearstheClock
Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 33 - Buchberger Quartet - HaydnBearstheClock
Haydn (1732): Piano Sonatas H.XVI/49, 46, 20 - Couvert - HaydnBearstheClock
Haydn (1732): Piano Sonatas & Concertos - Ax - HaydnBearstheClock
Gossec (1734): Grande Messe des Mortes - (Naxos) - OlivierM
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #13 & 24 - Shelley - Burroughs 
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #21 & 24 - Shelley - Burroughs
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos (Vox Box edition; pending feasibility - Burroughs
Mozart (1756): Piano Quartets - Rubinstein - Chordalrock 
Mozart (1756): Requiem - Harnoncourt - Burroughs
Mozart (1756): Symphonies 35, 40, 41 - Szell - Trout
Mozart (1756): Symphonies 39-41, Bassoon Concerto - Immerseel - Wood 
Beethoven (1770), Schumann, Grieg, Brahms: Piano Concertos - Fleisher, Szell - Burroughs
Beethoven (1770), etc.: Piano concertos, etc. - Arrau "Virtuoso Philosopher" (EMI) - Burroughs 
Beethoven (1770): Diabelli Variations - Battersby (Naxos) - Chordalrock 
Beethoven (1770): Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux" - Gilels (DG) - GioCar
Beethoven (1770): String Quartets, opp. 130 & 133 - Quatuor Talich - TurnaboutVox
Beethoven (1770): Symphonies #3, 5 - Reiner - Myriadi 
Beethoven (1770): Symphony #6 - Bohm - bigshot
Beethoven (1770): Symphony #9 - Beecham - Shropshire Mouse 
Beethoven (1770): Symphony #9 - Furtwangler - Myriadi
Reicha (1770): Wind Quintets op. 88/5 & 91/1 - Michael Thompson (Naxos) - Winterreisender 
Schubert, Schumann (1797, 1810): Piano Sonatas - Perahia - Burroughs
Schumann (1810): Works for Piano & Orchestra - Perahia, Abbado - Burroughs 
Schumann (1810), Brahms: Violin Concertos - Zehetmair - Burroughs 
Schumann (1810), Lalo, Saint-Saens: Cello Concertos - Starker - senza sordino 
Chopin (1810): Piano Concerto #1, etc. - Ax, Mackerras (Sony) - Burroughs 
Chopin (1810): Piano Concerto #2, etc. - Ax, Mackerras (Sony) - Burroughs
Liszt (1811) & Grieg: Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs
Chopin (1810): Piano Concertos - Ax, Ormandy (RCA) - Burroughs 
Verdi (1813): Nabucco - Gardelli, Suliotis - Clayton
Verdi (1813): La Traviata - Callas, Rescigno 1958 - Marschallin Blair
Offenbach (1819): Gaite Parisienne - Fielder - bigshot 
Brahms (1833): Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs 
Brahms (1833): Piano Concerto #2 - Arrau, Giulini - Bas 
Bizet (1838): Carmen - Callas, Pretre (EMI) - Animato
Mussorgsky (1839): Pictures; Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - Solti - 20centrfuge
Tchaikovsky (1840): Swan Lake - Previn - Burroughs
Tchaikovsky (1840): Piano Concerto - Horowitz, Toscanini - big shot 
Tchaikovsky (1840), Brahms: Violin Concertos - Heifetz - senza sordino 
Dvorak (1841): Symphony #9 - Kondrashin: Vienna - Trout
Fauré (1845): Requiem - Marriner - 20centrfuge
Heuberger (1850), etc.: Schwarzkopf sings Operetta - Schwarzkopf - SimonNZ
Chausson (1855): Concert for violin, piano, and string quartet - Amoyal, Rogé, Q Ysaÿe (Decca) - OlivierM
Taneyev (1856): Oresteia - Wrahms
Elgar (1857), Carter: Cello Concertos - Weilerstein (Decca) - senza sordino
Elgar (1857): Enigma Variations - Menuhin - 20centrfuge
Mahler (1860): Das lied von der Erde - Kubelik - Marschallin Blair
Catoire (1861): 5 Pieces - Hamelin (Helios) - OlivierM 
Debussy (1862): Etudes - Uchida - Myriadi 
Debussy (1862): Preludes - Michelangelo - Myriadi 
Debussy (1862): Preludes - Zimerman - Myriadi 
Magnard (1865): Symphonies - Sanderling - Trout
Satie (1866) - De Leeuw (Decca, 2CD) - Myriadi 
Satie (1866) - De Leeuw (Philips, 3CD) - Myriadi 
Zemlinsky (1871): Songs - Haselbock, Henschel (Bridge) - TurnaboutVox 
Rachmaninoff (1873): Piano Concertos - Shelley - Burroughs
Ives (1874): Piano Sonata #2 - Kalish - Trout
Glière (1875): Symphony #3 Il'ya Muromets - Falletta - Winterreisender 
Caplet (1878): Le miroir de Jesus - Foster 2009 (Naxos / Marco Polo) - Prodromides
Respighi (1879): Fountains of Rome, etc. - Sinopoli - big shot
Bartok (1881): String Quartets #4 & 5 - Tokyo SQ - TurnaboutVox
Bax (1883): Orchestral Works, vol. 1 Chandos - Wrahms
Bax (1883): Symphony #7, Tintagel - Lloyd-Jones - Wrahms 
Martinů (1890): Symphony #1 - Neumann - SimonNZ
Martinů (1890): Symphony #5 - Järvi - SimonNZ
Prokofiev (1891): Symphonies #1 & 5 - Levine - 20centrfuge
Prokofiev (1891): Symphony #6 - Jarvi - 20centrfuge
Hindemith (1895): Piano Sonatas - Becker (Hyperion) - TurnaboutVox
Eisler (1898): Works for String Quartet - Leipziger SQ (CPO) - OlivierM
Scelsi (1905): Music for Solo Cello - Marie-Uitti - Myriadi
Shostakovich (1906): Symphony #10 - Mravinsky - mire pox
Rozsa (1907): Violin Concerto, etc. - Heifetz - Burroughs
Carter (1908): String Quartets - Juilliard SQ - GioCar
Messiaen (1908): Quartet for the End of Time - Chung, etc. - 20centrfuge
Cage (1912): Music of Changes - Tudor - Myradi
Cage (1912), Wolff, Feldman - Tudor - Myradi
Xenakis (1922): Synaphai, etc. (Orchestral Works v. 3) - Tamayo - Myriadi
Rosenman (1924): Fantastic Voyage - Prodromides - pending feasibility
Gubaidulina (1931): Night in Memphis - Wood
Zappa (1940) - Ensemble Ambrosias - Nereffid 
Adams (1947): The Chairman Dances, etc. - De Waart - 20centrfuge 
Feiler (1951): Music for dead Europeans - ptr - pending feasibility
Abrahamsen (1952): Let Me Tell You - Hannigan - Nereffid
Adams, LJ (1952), etc.: The Stone People - Moore - Nereffid 
Gomelskaya (1964): Symphony #2 'Ukraine Forever - wood - pending feasibility, else the link

+ Rhythm's command to listen to the oldest composer first in case of ties (which is why I've recorded everyone's birth years)

*Thank you so much to everyone who has taken time and trouble to recommend things for me to listen to, and especially thanks to those who have taken the further time to look over the list of recommendations and confirm other people's recommendations. This project is meaning more to me than you can probably understand, and I'm truly grateful for all of your help.

Please do not hesitate to recommend more recordings! If necessary, I will get creative about how to keep track of them all! Especially, recommend everything that you really love, and recommend everything that you think a knowledgeable classical listener ought to know. Please recommend anything you would recommend to anyone under any circumstance. I'm perfectly desperate for more recommendations!*

Let me know if I've done anything incorrectly. Nathanb, I'll have to update your name later, but that would be part of a big project since so many people have changed their names. Rather than try to keep track of everyone, I think I'll have to let that go on the honor system.

I cannot find Parrott's recording of Taverner's Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas, so I am attaching the "pending feasibility" tag to that. It must be a great recording since the Sixteen or the Tallis Scholars were not so favored by recommenders here, so I am surprised that it is not more readily available.

That moves Kleiber's Beethoven to the top of the list for now, and I'll get right on that. Meanwhile, everyone, feel free to make more recommendations. In fact, I beg you too!


----------



## Pugg

science said:


> Updated list:
> 
> *Recommendations Obeyed:*
> 
> 
> Sorabji (1892): Opus Clavicembalisticum - Ogdon 1988 - KenOC, Wood, arcaneholocaust
> Donizetti (1797): Lucia di Lammermoor - Sutherland 1961 Decca - ArtMusic, Wood, Bas
> Bantock (1868): Fifine at the Fair - Beecham on EMI - AH music, ShropshireMoose, Wood, Burroughs
> Beethoven (1770): Missa Solemnis - Klemperer 1966 EMI - GGluek, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm
> Berlioz (1803): Benvenuto Cellini - Davis 1972 Philips - some guy, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm
> Bartók (1881), Eötvös, Ligeti: Violin Concertos - Kopatchinskaya - senza sordino, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm
> Ohana (1913): Works for Orchestra - Tamayo 2000 Timpani - Prodromides, Andolink, dgee, Rhythm
> Romitelli (1963): Index of Metals - Octors 2005 Cypres - dgee, Wood, some guy
> Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Schiff (ECM) - arcaneholocaust, TurnaboutVox, GioCar, alypius, SimonNZ, Rhythm
> Berg (1885): Violin Concerto - Kranser, Webern - Mahlerian, TurnaboutVox, Burroughs, Wrahms, Trout, Rhythm
> Martinů (1890): Cello Sonatas - Isserlis, Mustonen (BIS) - GioCar, arcaneholocaust, alypius, TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ, Rhythm
> Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Gould - Jonathan Wrachford, Burroughs, GioCar, Bas, Rhythm
> Mahler (1860): Das Lied von der Erde - Ludwig, Wunderlich, Klemperer - GGluek, arcaneholocaust, Trout, SimonNZ, Rhythm
> Strauss, R (1864): Four Last Songs, etc. - Norman, Masur - TurnaboutVox, amfortas, Marschallin Blair, Magnetic Ghost
> Beethoven (1770): Fidelio - Klemperer - GGluek, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ, Mahlerian
> Ligeti (1923): Etudes - Aimard -Trout, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ, Alypius, Rythym
> Nono (1924): A Pierre, etc. - Heusinger / Neos - Mahlerian, ptr, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ, Rhythm
> Schumann (1810): Kinderszenen, etc. - Horowitz - shangoyal, Shropshire Mouse, GioCar, Blancrocher, Rhythm
> Bartok (1881): String Quartets - Takacs Quartet - Alypius, Ptr, GioCar, Blancrocher, Rhythm
> Adams (1947): The Dharma at Big Sur - Adams - Trout, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ, Alypius, Rhythm
> Salonen (1958): Violin Concerto - Burroughs, arcaneholocaust, Trout, Blancrocher, Rhythm
> Brumel (c.1460, etc.): The Art of the Netherlands - Munrow - SimonNZ, ptr, alypius
> 
> *Outstanding Recommendations: *
> 
> 4 recommendations:
> 
> Taverner (1490): Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - Parrott (pending feasibility) - MagneticGhost, TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ, Nereffid
> Beethoven (1770): Symphonies #5, 7 - Kleiber - 20centrfuge, GioCar, join_cph, Nereffid
> Adams (1947): Violin Concerto - Hanslip - senza sardino, Trout, SimonNZ, Nereffid
> Karkowski (1958) and Menche: Unleash - 2008 Alien8 - some guy, Wood, ptr, nathanb
> 
> 3 recommendations:
> 
> Josquin (1450): De profundis & other Motets - Cordes / CPO - Alypius, SimonNZ, Nereffid
> Janequin (c. 1485): La Chasse et autres chansons - Ensemble Janequin - Winterreisender, SimonNZ, Nereffid
> Susato (c. 1510), etc.: Two Renaissance Dance Bands, etc. - Munrow - ptr, SimonNZ, Winterreisender
> Telemann (1681): Tafelmusik - Belder on Brilliant - HaydnBearstheClock, Wrahms, arcaneholocaust
> Rameau (1683): Les grands motets - Christie - Wrahms, Nereffid, nathanb
> Bach, CPE (1714): Violin Sonatas - Beyer c. 2005 Zig Zag - Andolink, Wood, Nereffid
> Haydn (1732): London Symphonies - C. Davis - HaydnBearstheClock, Trout, SimonNZ
> Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 24 - Brendel, Mackerras - Burroughs, TurnaboutVox, Chordalrock
> Mozart (1756): Symphonies 38-41 - Mackerras: Scottish SO - Burroughs, Trout, Nereffid
> Schubert (1797): Piano Sonata, D 850 - Ashkenazy - Bruce, traverso, Pugg
> Saint-Saëns (1835): Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs, senza sardina, Gio Car
> Schoenberg (1874): Gurrelieder - Chailly (Decca) - TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ, GioCar
> Szymanowski (1882): Violin Concertos - Mordkovitch - senza sardina, Wrahms, SimonNZ
> Copland (1900): Appalachian Spring - Bernstein, NYP - Burroughs, senza sordino, arcaneholocaust
> Cage (1912): Sonatas & Interludes for Prepared Piano - Tilbury - SimonNZ, Ptr, Myriadi
> Cage (1912): Europera 5 (pending feasibility) - ArtMusic, Wood, nathanb
> Pärt (1935): Kanon Pokajnen - Kaljuste (ECM) - OlivierM, MagneticGhost, nathanb
> Mantovani (1974): Le Sette Chiese - Mälkki 2008 - ptr, Wood, nathanb
> 
> 2 recommendations:
> 
> Ventadorn (1100s), etc.: "Troubadours" - Clemencic - SimonNZ, Nereffid
> Dufay (c.1397) and the Court of Savoy: Missa Se la face ay pale, etc. - Kirkman (Hyperion) - Chordalrock, Nereffid
> Ockeghem (1410): Missa Caput, etc. - Wickham (Gaudeamus) - Chordalrock, Nereffid
> Claudin de Sermisy (c. 1490), etc.: Henry VIII & his 6 Wives - Munrow - ptr, SimonNZ
> Lassus, Hassler, Erbach (1532, 1564, 1568): Festal Sacred Music of Bavaria - Wood, Nereffid
> Froberger (1616): Works for Harpsichord - Leonhardt - Blancrocher, Nereffid
> Bach, JS (1685): The Art of the Fugue - Leonhardt - Blancrocher, Myriadi
> Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Pietro de Maria - GioCar, Pugg
> Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Jacobs - Clayton, Nereffid
> Bach, CPE (1714): Magnificat - Rademann (HM) - Winterreisender, Nereffid
> Haydn (1732): Heiligmess, etc. - Marriner - HaydnBearstheClock, SimonNZ
> Haydn (1732): Paris Symphonies - Kuijken - HaydnBearstheClock, SimonNZ
> Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos - Brendel, Marriner - arcaneholocaust, Trout
> Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #6, 17, 21 - Anda - bigshot, SimonNZ
> Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 21 - Gulda, Abbado - Burroughs, Bas
> Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 23 - Howard Shelley - Burroughs, arcaneholocaust
> Beethoven (1770): Diabelli Variations - Schiff (ECM) - GioCar, nathanb
> Beethoven (1770): Piano Concertos #3 & 4 - Perahia, Haitink - Burroughs, arcaneholocaust
> Beethoven (1770): String Quartets, opp. 127 & 135 - Quartetto Italiano - TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ
> Czerny (1791): Piano Sonatas #11, 1 - Margin Jones - AH music, TurnaboutVox
> Schubert (1797): Piano Sonatas, D 850 & D784 - Uchida - Bruce, Myriadi
> Schumann (1810): Piano Sonata #1, Kreisleriana - Perahia - Burroughs, TurnaboutVox
> Schumann (1810), Grieg: Piano Concertos - Perahia, Davis - Burroughs, senza sordino
> Schumann (1810): Fantasiestücke, etc. - Finghin Collins - TunraboutVox, Nereffid
> Bruckner (1824): Symphony #9 - Giulini - Trout, arcaneholocaust
> Brahms (1833): Symphony #1, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra - Burroughs, Wrahms
> Brahms (1833): Symphony #2, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra - Burroughs, Wrahms
> Brahms (1833): Symphony #3, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra - Burroughs, Wrahms
> Brahms (1833): Symphony #4, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra - Burroughs, Wrahms
> Tchaikovsky (1840): Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs, Nereffid
> Sousa (1854): Marches - Hoskins, EMI - sid james, Winterreisender
> Taneyev (1856): Suite de concert; Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - Oistrakh - senza sardine, ptr
> Roussel (1869), etc.: Autour de la harpe - Montreal Chamber Players - Alypius, Ptr
> Ravel (1875): Daphnis et Chloe - Munch - bigshot, mire pox
> Brian (1876): Symphonies #4 & 12 - Leaper - Wood, TurnaboutVox
> Bridge (1879): Violin Sonata, etc. - Nash Ensemble - TurnaboutVox, arcaneholocaust
> Bartok (1881): The Miraculous Mandarin - Fischer - 20centrfuge, GioCar
> Grainger (1882): various works in "Salute to Percy Grainger" on Decca - Sid James, Nereffid
> Stravinsky (1882): Symphonies - Stravinsky: Columbia (Sony) - Blancrocher, joen_cph
> Bridge (1891): Oration; etc. "In the Shadow of War" (BIS) - Isserlis - MagneticGhost, TurnaboutVox
> Prokofiev (1891) & Shostakovich: Violin Concertos - Vengerov, Rostropovich - senza sordino, 20centrfuge
> Khachaturian (1893), Kabalevsky: Violin Concertos - Mordkovitch, Jarvi (Chandos) - MagneticGhost, TurnaboutVox
> Lyatoshynsky (1895): Symphony #3 (pending feasibility) - Rhombic, joen_cph
> Koppel (1944): Moon Child's Dream - Petri 1992 Sony - brands, joen_cph
> Petitgirard (1950): The Little Prince - Petitgirard 2012 Naxos - Nereffid, Wood
> Saariaho (1952): 6 Japanese Gardens, etc. - Jodelet, etc. - SimonNZ, Mahlerian
> 
> 1 recommendation:
> 
> Anonymous (1200s), etc.: "Pilgrimage to Santiago" - Pickett - SimonNZ
> "Negri" (1532): Le Gratie d'Amore - Ensemble La Folia - Wood
> Lobo (1565) & Magalhães: Masterpieces of Portuguese Polyphony - Turner (Hyperion) - OlivierM
> Monteverdi (1567): Selva morale e spirituale - Corbuz - SimonNZ
> Kapsberger: 1st Book of Lute Tablature - Hopkinson Smith - Myriadi
> Various (16th to 19th centuries): Psalms of David - Willcocks - SimonNZ
> Pachelbel (1653): Hexachordum Apollinis - Butt - Myriadi
> Marais (1656): Suites pour viole de gambe - Quintana - Sid James
> Vivaldi (1678): Violin Concertos per Pisendel - Sinkovsky - Alypius
> [*']Zelenka (1679): Trio Sonatas - Holliger (DG) - Myriadi
> [*']Zelenka (1679): Trio Sonatas - Holliger (ECM) - Myriadi
> Bach, JS (1685): Trio Sonatas - Koopman - Myriadi
> Bach, JS (1685): Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - Holloway - Myriadi
> Bach, JS (1685): Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - Menuhin 1930s - Myriadi
> Bach, JS (1685): Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - Menuhin 1957 - Myriadi
> Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Fischer - Myriadi
> Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Richter - GioCar
> Bach, JS (1685): Goldberg Variations - Labadie - Vesuvius
> Bach, JS (1685): Trio Sonatas - Purcell Quartet (Chandos) - Vesuvius
> Bach, JS (1685), Gubaidulina: Violin Concertos - Mutter - senza sordino
> Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Curtis - Clayton
> Haydn (1732): The Creation - Spering - HaydnBearstheClock
> Haydn (1732): Harmoniemesse - Harnoncourt - HaydnBearstheClock
> Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 50 - Nomos Quartett - HaydnBearstheClock
> Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 20 - London Haydn Quartet - HaydnBearstheClock
> Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 33 - Buchberger Quartet - HaydnBearstheClock
> Haydn (1732): Piano Sonatas H.XVI/49, 46, 20 - Couvert - HaydnBearstheClock
> Haydn (1732): Piano Sonatas & Concertos - Ax - HaydnBearstheClock
> Gossec (1734): Grande Messe des Mortes - (Naxos) - OlivierM
> Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #13 & 24 - Shelley - Burroughs
> Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #21 & 24 - Shelley - Burroughs
> Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos (Vox Box edition; pending feasibility - Burroughs
> Mozart (1756): Piano Quartets - Rubinstein - Chordalrock
> Mozart (1756): Requiem - Harnoncourt - Burroughs
> Mozart (1756): Symphonies 35, 40, 41 - Szell - Trout
> Mozart (1756): Symphonies 39-41, Bassoon Concerto - Immerseel - Wood
> Beethoven (1770), Schumann, Grieg, Brahms: Piano Concertos - Fleisher, Szell - Burroughs
> Beethoven (1770), etc.: Piano concertos, etc. - Arrau "Virtuoso Philosopher" (EMI) - Burroughs
> Beethoven (1770): Diabelli Variations - Battersby (Naxos) - Chordalrock
> Beethoven (1770): Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux" - Gilels (DG) - GioCar
> Beethoven (1770): String Quartets, opp. 130 & 133 - Quatuor Talich - TurnaboutVox
> Beethoven (1770): Symphonies #3, 5 - Reiner - Myriadi
> Beethoven (1770): Symphony #6 - Bohm - bigshot
> Beethoven (1770): Symphony #9 - Beecham - Shropshire Mouse
> Beethoven (1770): Symphony #9 - Furtwangler - Myriadi
> Reicha (1770): Wind Quintets op. 88/5 & 91/1 - Michael Thompson (Naxos) - Winterreisender
> Schubert, Schumann (1797, 1810): Piano Sonatas - Perahia - Burroughs
> Schumann (1810): Works for Piano & Orchestra - Perahia, Abbado - Burroughs
> Schumann (1810), Brahms: Violin Concertos - Zehetmair - Burroughs
> Schumann (1810), Lalo, Saint-Saens: Cello Concertos - Starker - senza sordino
> Chopin (1810): Piano Concerto #1, etc. - Ax, Mackerras (Sony) - Burroughs
> Chopin (1810): Piano Concerto #2, etc. - Ax, Mackerras (Sony) - Burroughs
> Liszt (1811) & Grieg: Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs
> Chopin (1810): Piano Concertos - Ax, Ormandy (RCA) - Burroughs
> Verdi (1813): Nabucco - Gardelli, Suliotis - Clayton
> Verdi (1813): La Traviata - Callas, Rescigno 1958 - Marschallin Blair
> Offenbach (1819): Gaite Parisienne - Fielder - bigshot
> Brahms (1833): Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs
> Brahms (1833): Piano Concerto #2 - Arrau, Giulini - Bas
> Bizet (1838): Carmen - Callas, Pretre (EMI) - Animato
> Mussorgsky (1839): Pictures; Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - Solti - 20centrfuge
> Tchaikovsky (1840): Swan Lake - Previn - Burroughs
> Tchaikovsky (1840): Piano Concerto - Horowitz, Toscanini - big shot
> Tchaikovsky (1840), Brahms: Violin Concertos - Heifetz - senza sordino
> Dvorak (1841): Symphony #9 - Kondrashin: Vienna - Trout
> Fauré (1845): Requiem - Marriner - 20centrfuge
> Heuberger (1850), etc.: Schwarzkopf sings Operetta - Schwarzkopf - SimonNZ
> Chausson (1855): Concert for violin, piano, and string quartet - Amoyal, Rogé, Q Ysaÿe (Decca) - OlivierM
> Taneyev (1856): Oresteia - Wrahms
> Elgar (1857), Carter: Cello Concertos - Weilerstein (Decca) - senza sordino
> Elgar (1857): Enigma Variations - Menuhin - 20centrfuge
> Mahler (1860): Das lied von der Erde - Kubelik - Marschallin Blair
> Catoire (1861): 5 Pieces - Hamelin (Helios) - OlivierM
> Debussy (1862): Etudes - Uchida - Myriadi
> Debussy (1862): Preludes - Michelangelo - Myriadi
> Debussy (1862): Preludes - Zimerman - Myriadi
> Magnard (1865): Symphonies - Sanderling - Trout
> Satie (1866) - De Leeuw (Decca, 2CD) - Myriadi
> Satie (1866) - De Leeuw (Philips, 3CD) - Myriadi
> Zemlinsky (1871): Songs - Haselbock, Henschel (Bridge) - TurnaboutVox
> Rachmaninoff (1873): Piano Concertos - Shelley - Burroughs
> Ives (1874): Piano Sonata #2 - Kalish - Trout
> Glière (1875): Symphony #3 Il'ya Muromets - Falletta - Winterreisender
> Caplet (1878): Le miroir de Jesus - Foster 2009 (Naxos / Marco Polo) - Prodromides
> Respighi (1879): Fountains of Rome, etc. - Sinopoli - big shot
> Bartok (1881): String Quartets #4 & 5 - Tokyo SQ - TurnaboutVox
> Bax (1883): Orchestral Works, vol. 1 Chandos - Wrahms
> Bax (1883): Symphony #7, Tintagel - Lloyd-Jones - Wrahms
> Martinů (1890): Symphony #1 - Neumann - SimonNZ
> Martinů (1890): Symphony #5 - Järvi - SimonNZ
> Prokofiev (1891): Symphonies #1 & 5 - Levine - 20centrfuge
> Prokofiev (1891): Symphony #6 - Jarvi - 20centrfuge
> Hindemith (1895): Piano Sonatas - Becker (Hyperion) - TurnaboutVox
> Eisler (1898): Works for String Quartet - Leipziger SQ (CPO) - OlivierM
> Scelsi (1905): Music for Solo Cello - Marie-Uitti - Myriadi
> Shostakovich (1906): Symphony #10 - Mravinsky - mire pox
> Rozsa (1907): Violin Concerto, etc. - Heifetz - Burroughs
> Carter (1908): String Quartets - Juilliard SQ - GioCar
> Messiaen (1908): Quartet for the End of Time - Chung, etc. - 20centrfuge
> Cage (1912): Music of Changes - Tudor - Myradi
> Cage (1912), Wolff, Feldman - Tudor - Myradi
> Xenakis (1922): Synaphai, etc. (Orchestral Works v. 3) - Tamayo - Myriadi
> Rosenman (1924): Fantastic Voyage - Prodromides - pending feasibility
> Gubaidulina (1931): Night in Memphis - Wood
> Zappa (1940) - Ensemble Ambrosias - Nereffid
> Adams (1947): The Chairman Dances, etc. - De Waart - 20centrfuge
> Feiler (1951): Music for dead Europeans - ptr - pending feasibility
> Abrahamsen (1952): Let Me Tell You - Hannigan - Nereffid
> Adams, LJ (1952), etc.: The Stone People - Moore - Nereffid
> Gomelskaya (1964): Symphony #2 'Ukraine Forever - wood - pending feasibility, else the link
> 
> + Rhythm's command to listen to the oldest composer first in case of ties (which is why I've recorded everyone's birth years)
> 
> *Thank you so much to everyone who has taken time and trouble to recommend things for me to listen to, and especially thanks to those who have taken the further time to look over the list of recommendations and confirm other people's recommendations. This project is meaning more to me than you can probably understand, and I'm truly grateful for all of your help.
> 
> Please do not hesitate to recommend more recordings! If necessary, I will get creative about how to keep track of them all! Especially, recommend everything that you really love, and recommend everything that you think a knowledgeable classical listener ought to know. Please recommend anything you would recommend to anyone under any circumstance. I'm perfectly desperate for more recommendations!*
> 
> Let me know if I've done anything incorrectly. Nathanb, I'll have to update your name later, but that would be part of a big project since so many people have changed their names. Rather than try to keep track of everyone, I think I'll have to let that go on the honor system.
> 
> I cannot find Parrott's recording of Taverner's Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas, so I am attaching the "pending feasibility" tag to that. It must be a great recording since the Sixteen or the Tallis Scholars were not so favored by recommenders here, so I am surprised that it is not more readily available.
> 
> That moves Kleiber's Beethoven to the top of the list for now, and I'll get right on that. Meanwhile, everyone, feel free to make more recommendations. In fact, I beg you too!


We don't actually _have _to agree with everything on that list I might hope ?


----------



## SimonNZ

What did you think of the Art Of The Netherlands set, science?


----------



## Pugg

If this question is for me Simon, then this is the answer:

I have this one on vinyl, hardly played, as you know not my speciality


----------



## science

Pugg said:


> We don't actually _have _to agree with everything on that list I might hope ?


Anyone can act like that. But can you actually put up? What recordings would you agree with? Nominate something, wise guy.


----------



## science

SimonNZ said:


> What did you think of the Art Of The Netherlands set, science?


I liked it of course!

Munrow is not my favorite in anything, although of course I recognize that he was a pioneer in his time and I'm grateful for what he did for us. But that's a really nice set of music.


----------



## science

*Recommendations Obeyed:*


Sorabji (1892): Opus Clavicembalisticum - Ogdon 1988 - KenOC, Wood, arcaneholocaust
Donizetti (1797): Lucia di Lammermoor - Sutherland 1961 Decca - ArtMusic, Wood, Bas
Bantock (1868): Fifine at the Fair - Beecham on EMI - AH music, ShropshireMoose, Wood, Burroughs
Beethoven (1770): Missa Solemnis - Klemperer 1966 EMI - GGluek, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm
Berlioz (1803): Benvenuto Cellini - Davis 1972 Philips - some guy, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm
Bartók (1881), Eötvös, Ligeti: Violin Concertos - Kopatchinskaya - senza sordino, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm
Ohana (1913): Works for Orchestra - Tamayo 2000 Timpani - Prodromides, Andolink, dgee, Rhythm
Romitelli (1963): Index of Metals - Octors 2005 Cypres - dgee, Wood, some guy
Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Schiff (ECM) - arcaneholocaust, TurnaboutVox, GioCar, alypius, SimonNZ, Rhythm
Berg (1885): Violin Concerto - Kranser, Webern - Mahlerian, TurnaboutVox, Burroughs, Wrahms, Trout, Rhythm
Martinů (1890): Cello Sonatas - Isserlis, Mustonen (BIS) - GioCar, arcaneholocaust, alypius, TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ, Rhythm
Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Gould - Jonathan Wrachford, Burroughs, GioCar, Bas, Rhythm
Mahler (1860): Das Lied von der Erde - Ludwig, Wunderlich, Klemperer - GGluek, arcaneholocaust, Trout, SimonNZ, Rhythm 
Strauss, R (1864): Four Last Songs, etc. - Norman, Masur - TurnaboutVox, amfortas, Marschallin Blair, Magnetic Ghost
Beethoven (1770): Fidelio - Klemperer - GGluek, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ, Mahlerian
Ligeti (1923): Etudes - Aimard -Trout, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ, Alypius, Rythym
Nono (1924): A Pierre, etc. - Heusinger / Neos - Mahlerian, ptr, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ, Rhythm 
Schumann (1810): Kinderszenen, etc. - Horowitz - shangoyal, Shropshire Mouse, GioCar, Blancrocher, Rhythm
Bartok (1881): String Quartets - Takacs Quartet - Alypius, Ptr, GioCar, Blancrocher, Rhythm
Adams (1947): The Dharma at Big Sur - Adams - Trout, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ, Alypius, Rhythm
Salonen (1958): Violin Concerto - Burroughs, arcaneholocaust, Trout, Blancrocher, Rhythm
Brumel (c.1460, etc.): The Art of the Netherlands - Munrow - SimonNZ, ptr, alypius, Rhythm 
Beethoven (1770): Symphonies #5, 7 - Kleiber - 20centrfuge, GioCar, join_cph, Nereffid, Rhythm 

*Outstanding Recommendations: *

4 recommendations: 

Taverner (1490): Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - Parrott (pending feasibility) - MagneticGhost, TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ, Nereffid
Adams (1947): Violin Concerto - Hanslip - senza sardino, Trout, SimonNZ, Nereffid 
Karkowski (1958) and Menche: Unleash - 2008 Alien8 - some guy, Wood, ptr, nathanb

3 recommendations: 

Josquin (1450): De profundis & other Motets - Cordes / CPO - Alypius, SimonNZ, Nereffid
Janequin (c. 1485): La Chasse et autres chansons - Ensemble Janequin - Winterreisender, SimonNZ, Nereffid
Susato (c. 1510), etc.: Two Renaissance Dance Bands, etc. - Munrow - ptr, SimonNZ, Winterreisender
Telemann (1681): Tafelmusik - Belder on Brilliant - HaydnBearstheClock, Wrahms, arcaneholocaust
Rameau (1683): Les grands motets - Christie - Wrahms, Nereffid, nathanb 
Bach, CPE (1714): Violin Sonatas - Beyer c. 2005 Zig Zag - Andolink, Wood, Nereffid
Haydn (1732): London Symphonies - C. Davis - HaydnBearstheClock, Trout, SimonNZ
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 24 - Brendel, Mackerras - Burroughs, TurnaboutVox, Chordalrock
Mozart (1756): Symphonies 38-41 - Mackerras: Scottish SO - Burroughs, Trout, Nereffid 
Schubert (1797): Piano Sonata, D 850 - Ashkenazy - Bruce, traverso, Pugg
Saint-Saëns (1835): Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs, senza sardina, Gio Car
Schoenberg (1874): Gurrelieder - Chailly (Decca) - TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ, GioCar
Szymanowski (1882): Violin Concertos - Mordkovitch - senza sardina, Wrahms, SimonNZ 
Copland (1900): Appalachian Spring - Bernstein, NYP - Burroughs, senza sordino, arcaneholocaust
Cage (1912): Sonatas & Interludes for Prepared Piano - Tilbury - SimonNZ, Ptr, Myriadi
Cage (1912): Europera 5 (pending feasibility) - ArtMusic, Wood, nathanb 
Pärt (1935): Kanon Pokajnen - Kaljuste (ECM) - OlivierM, MagneticGhost, nathanb
Mantovani (1974): Le Sette Chiese - Mälkki 2008 - ptr, Wood, nathanb

2 recommendations: 

Ventadorn (1100s), etc.: "Troubadours" - Clemencic - SimonNZ, Nereffid 
Dufay (c.1397) and the Court of Savoy: Missa Se la face ay pale, etc. - Kirkman (Hyperion) - Chordalrock, Nereffid 
Ockeghem (1410): Missa Caput, etc. - Wickham (Gaudeamus) - Chordalrock, Nereffid
Claudin de Sermisy (c. 1490), etc.: Henry VIII & his 6 Wives - Munrow - ptr, SimonNZ 
Lassus, Hassler, Erbach (1532, 1564, 1568): Festal Sacred Music of Bavaria - Wood, Nereffid 
Froberger (1616): Works for Harpsichord - Leonhardt - Blancrocher, Nereffid 
Bach, JS (1685): The Art of the Fugue - Leonhardt - Blancrocher, Myriadi 
Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Pietro de Maria - GioCar, Pugg
Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Jacobs - Clayton, Nereffid
Bach, CPE (1714): Magnificat - Rademann (HM) - Winterreisender, Nereffid 
Haydn (1732): Heiligmess, etc. - Marriner - HaydnBearstheClock, SimonNZ
Haydn (1732): Paris Symphonies - Kuijken - HaydnBearstheClock, SimonNZ
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos - Brendel, Marriner - arcaneholocaust, Trout
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #6, 17, 21 - Anda - bigshot, SimonNZ
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 21 - Gulda, Abbado - Burroughs, Bas
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 23 - Howard Shelley - Burroughs, arcaneholocaust
Beethoven (1770): Diabelli Variations - Schiff (ECM) - GioCar, nathanb
Beethoven (1770): Piano Concertos #3 & 4 - Perahia, Haitink - Burroughs, arcaneholocaust
Beethoven (1770): String Quartets, opp. 127 & 135 - Quartetto Italiano - TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ
Czerny (1791): Piano Sonatas #11, 1 - Margin Jones - AH music, TurnaboutVox
Schubert (1797): Piano Sonatas, D 850 & D784 - Uchida - Bruce, Myriadi
Schumann (1810): Piano Sonata #1, Kreisleriana - Perahia - Burroughs, TurnaboutVox
Schumann (1810), Grieg: Piano Concertos - Perahia, Davis - Burroughs, senza sordino
Schumann (1810): Fantasiestücke, etc. - Finghin Collins - TunraboutVox, Nereffid
Bruckner (1824): Symphony #9 - Giulini - Trout, arcaneholocaust
Brahms (1833): Symphony #1, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra - Burroughs, Wrahms
Brahms (1833): Symphony #2, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra - Burroughs, Wrahms
Brahms (1833): Symphony #3, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra - Burroughs, Wrahms
Brahms (1833): Symphony #4, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra - Burroughs, Wrahms
Tchaikovsky (1840): Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs, Nereffid 
Sousa (1854): Marches - Hoskins, EMI - sid james, Winterreisender
Taneyev (1856): Suite de concert; Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - Oistrakh - senza sardine, ptr
Roussel (1869), etc.: Autour de la harpe - Montreal Chamber Players - Alypius, Ptr
Ravel (1875): Daphnis et Chloe - Munch - bigshot, mire pox
Brian (1876): Symphonies #4 & 12 - Leaper - Wood, TurnaboutVox
Bridge (1879): Violin Sonata, etc. - Nash Ensemble - TurnaboutVox, arcaneholocaust
Bartok (1881): The Miraculous Mandarin - Fischer - 20centrfuge, GioCar
Grainger (1882): various works in "Salute to Percy Grainger" on Decca - Sid James, Nereffid
Stravinsky (1882): Symphonies - Stravinsky: Columbia (Sony) - Blancrocher, joen_cph
Bridge (1891): Oration; etc. "In the Shadow of War" (BIS) - Isserlis - MagneticGhost, TurnaboutVox
Prokofiev (1891) & Shostakovich: Violin Concertos - Vengerov, Rostropovich - senza sordino, 20centrfuge
Khachaturian (1893), Kabalevsky: Violin Concertos - Mordkovitch, Jarvi (Chandos) - MagneticGhost, TurnaboutVox
Lyatoshynsky (1895): Symphony #3 (pending feasibility) - Rhombic, joen_cph
Koppel (1944): Moon Child's Dream - Petri 1992 Sony - brands, joen_cph
Petitgirard (1950): The Little Prince - Petitgirard 2012 Naxos - Nereffid, Wood 
Saariaho (1952): 6 Japanese Gardens, etc. - Jodelet, etc. - SimonNZ, Mahlerian

1 recommendation: 

Anonymous (1200s), etc.: "Pilgrimage to Santiago" - Pickett - SimonNZ
"Negri" (1532): Le Gratie d'Amore - Ensemble La Folia - Wood
Lobo (1565) & Magalhães: Masterpieces of Portuguese Polyphony - Turner (Hyperion) - OlivierM
Monteverdi (1567): Selva morale e spirituale - Corbuz - SimonNZ
Kapsberger: 1st Book of Lute Tablature - Hopkinson Smith - Myriadi
Various (16th to 19th centuries): Psalms of David - Willcocks - SimonNZ
Pachelbel (1653): Hexachordum Apollinis - Butt - Myriadi
Marais (1656): Suites pour viole de gambe - Quintana - Sid James 
Vivaldi (1678): Violin Concertos per Pisendel - Sinkovsky - Alypius 
[*']Zelenka (1679): Trio Sonatas - Holliger (DG) - Myriadi 
[*']Zelenka (1679): Trio Sonatas - Holliger (ECM) - Myriadi 
Bach, JS (1685): Trio Sonatas - Koopman - Myriadi 
Bach, JS (1685): Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - Holloway - Myriadi
Bach, JS (1685): Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - Menuhin 1930s - Myriadi
Bach, JS (1685): Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - Menuhin 1957 - Myriadi
Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Fischer - Myriadi
Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Richter - GioCar
Bach, JS (1685): Goldberg Variations - Labadie - Vesuvius 
Bach, JS (1685): Trio Sonatas - Purcell Quartet (Chandos) - Vesuvius
Bach, JS (1685), Gubaidulina: Violin Concertos - Mutter - senza sordino 
Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Curtis - Clayton
Haydn (1732): The Creation - Spering - HaydnBearstheClock
Haydn (1732): Harmoniemesse - Harnoncourt - HaydnBearstheClock
Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 50 - Nomos Quartett - HaydnBearstheClock
Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 20 - London Haydn Quartet - HaydnBearstheClock
Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 33 - Buchberger Quartet - HaydnBearstheClock
Haydn (1732): Piano Sonatas H.XVI/49, 46, 20 - Couvert - HaydnBearstheClock
Haydn (1732): Piano Sonatas & Concertos - Ax - HaydnBearstheClock
Gossec (1734): Grande Messe des Mortes - (Naxos) - OlivierM
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #13 & 24 - Shelley - Burroughs 
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #21 & 24 - Shelley - Burroughs
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos (Vox Box edition; pending feasibility - Burroughs
Mozart (1756): Piano Quartets - Rubinstein - Chordalrock 
Mozart (1756): Requiem - Harnoncourt - Burroughs
Mozart (1756): Symphonies 35, 40, 41 - Szell - Trout
Mozart (1756): Symphonies 39-41, Bassoon Concerto - Immerseel - Wood 
Beethoven (1770), Schumann, Grieg, Brahms: Piano Concertos - Fleisher, Szell - Burroughs
Beethoven (1770), etc.: Piano concertos, etc. - Arrau "Virtuoso Philosopher" (EMI) - Burroughs 
Beethoven (1770): Diabelli Variations - Battersby (Naxos) - Chordalrock 
Beethoven (1770): Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux" - Gilels (DG) - GioCar
Beethoven (1770): String Quartets, opp. 130 & 133 - Quatuor Talich - TurnaboutVox
Beethoven (1770): Symphonies #3, 5 - Reiner - Myriadi 
Beethoven (1770): Symphony #6 - Bohm - bigshot
Beethoven (1770): Symphony #9 - Beecham - Shropshire Mouse 
Beethoven (1770): Symphony #9 - Furtwangler - Myriadi
Reicha (1770): Wind Quintets op. 88/5 & 91/1 - Michael Thompson (Naxos) - Winterreisender 
Schubert, Schumann (1797, 1810): Piano Sonatas - Perahia - Burroughs
Schumann (1810): Works for Piano & Orchestra - Perahia, Abbado - Burroughs 
Schumann (1810), Brahms: Violin Concertos - Zehetmair - Burroughs 
Schumann (1810), Lalo, Saint-Saens: Cello Concertos - Starker - senza sordino 
Chopin (1810): Piano Concerto #1, etc. - Ax, Mackerras (Sony) - Burroughs 
Chopin (1810): Piano Concerto #2, etc. - Ax, Mackerras (Sony) - Burroughs
Liszt (1811) & Grieg: Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs
Chopin (1810): Piano Concertos - Ax, Ormandy (RCA) - Burroughs 
Verdi (1813): Nabucco - Gardelli, Suliotis - Clayton
Verdi (1813): La Traviata - Callas, Rescigno 1958 - Marschallin Blair
Offenbach (1819): Gaite Parisienne - Fielder - bigshot 
Brahms (1833): Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs 
Brahms (1833): Piano Concerto #2 - Arrau, Giulini - Bas 
Bizet (1838): Carmen - Callas, Pretre (EMI) - Animato
Mussorgsky (1839): Pictures; Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - Solti - 20centrfuge
Tchaikovsky (1840): Swan Lake - Previn - Burroughs
Tchaikovsky (1840): Piano Concerto - Horowitz, Toscanini - big shot 
Tchaikovsky (1840), Brahms: Violin Concertos - Heifetz - senza sordino 
Dvorak (1841): Symphony #9 - Kondrashin: Vienna - Trout
Fauré (1845): Requiem - Marriner - 20centrfuge
Heuberger (1850), etc.: Schwarzkopf sings Operetta - Schwarzkopf - SimonNZ
Chausson (1855): Concert for violin, piano, and string quartet - Amoyal, Rogé, Q Ysaÿe (Decca) - OlivierM
Taneyev (1856): Oresteia - Wrahms
Elgar (1857), Carter: Cello Concertos - Weilerstein (Decca) - senza sordino
Elgar (1857): Enigma Variations - Menuhin - 20centrfuge
Mahler (1860): Das lied von der Erde - Kubelik - Marschallin Blair
Catoire (1861): 5 Pieces - Hamelin (Helios) - OlivierM 
Debussy (1862): Etudes - Uchida - Myriadi 
Debussy (1862): Preludes - Michelangelo - Myriadi 
Debussy (1862): Preludes - Zimerman - Myriadi 
Magnard (1865): Symphonies - Sanderling - Trout
Satie (1866) - De Leeuw (Decca, 2CD) - Myriadi 
Satie (1866) - De Leeuw (Philips, 3CD) - Myriadi 
Zemlinsky (1871): Songs - Haselbock, Henschel (Bridge) - TurnaboutVox 
Rachmaninoff (1873): Piano Concertos - Shelley - Burroughs
Ives (1874): Piano Sonata #2 - Kalish - Trout
Glière (1875): Symphony #3 Il'ya Muromets - Falletta - Winterreisender 
Caplet (1878): Le miroir de Jesus - Foster 2009 (Naxos / Marco Polo) - Prodromides
Respighi (1879): Fountains of Rome, etc. - Sinopoli - big shot
Bartok (1881): String Quartets #4 & 5 - Tokyo SQ - TurnaboutVox
Bax (1883): Orchestral Works, vol. 1 Chandos - Wrahms
Bax (1883): Symphony #7, Tintagel - Lloyd-Jones - Wrahms 
Martinů (1890): Symphony #1 - Neumann - SimonNZ
Martinů (1890): Symphony #5 - Järvi - SimonNZ
Prokofiev (1891): Symphonies #1 & 5 - Levine - 20centrfuge
Prokofiev (1891): Symphony #6 - Jarvi - 20centrfuge
Hindemith (1895): Piano Sonatas - Becker (Hyperion) - TurnaboutVox
Eisler (1898): Works for String Quartet - Leipziger SQ (CPO) - OlivierM
Scelsi (1905): Music for Solo Cello - Marie-Uitti - Myriadi
Shostakovich (1906): Symphony #10 - Mravinsky - mire pox
Rozsa (1907): Violin Concerto, etc. - Heifetz - Burroughs
Carter (1908): String Quartets - Juilliard SQ - GioCar
Messiaen (1908): Quartet for the End of Time - Chung, etc. - 20centrfuge
Cage (1912): Music of Changes - Tudor - Myradi
Cage (1912), Wolff, Feldman - Tudor - Myradi
Xenakis (1922): Synaphai, etc. (Orchestral Works v. 3) - Tamayo - Myriadi
Rosenman (1924): Fantastic Voyage - Prodromides - pending feasibility
Gubaidulina (1931): Night in Memphis - Wood
Zappa (1940) - Ensemble Ambrosias - Nereffid 
Adams (1947): The Chairman Dances, etc. - De Waart - 20centrfuge 
Feiler (1951): Music for dead Europeans - ptr - pending feasibility
Abrahamsen (1952): Let Me Tell You - Hannigan - Nereffid
Adams, LJ (1952), etc.: The Stone People - Moore - Nereffid 
Gomelskaya (1964): Symphony #2 'Ukraine Forever - wood - pending feasibility, else the link

+ Rhythm's command to listen to the oldest composer first in case of ties (which is why I've recorded everyone's birth years)

*Thank you so much to everyone who has taken time and trouble to recommend things for me to listen to, and especially thanks to those who have taken the further time to look over the list of recommendations and confirm other people's recommendations. This project is meaning more to me than you can probably understand, and I'm truly grateful for all of your help.

Please do not hesitate to recommend more recordings! If necessary, I will get creative about how to keep track of them all! Especially, recommend everything that you really love, and recommend everything that you think a knowledgeable classical listener ought to know. Please recommend anything you would recommend to anyone under any circumstance. I'm perfectly desperate for more recommendations!*

Let me know if I've done anything incorrectly.

If nothing changes soon, I'll get to work on the Adams.

Today I listened to Kleiber's Beethoven, the fifth time I've listened to that recording in the past two years; the only things I've listened to that much are the Charlie Parker Savoy & Dial Master Takes and Getz/Gilberto (please don't cut me over the latter, it's one of my wife's favorites).

I think a lot of these recommendations overestimate my familiarity with the most famous recordings, so I'm really grateful that this was eventually recommended. It is one of my favorite recordings, and Beethoven's 5th may even be my favorite work (definitely one of them). The 7th has for me the status it is supposed to have: the symphony that "true fans" of classical music love while the hoi polloi rarely venture beyond the 5th and 9th, then 3rd and 6th. Now what someone needs to do is make a recording of the 4th and 8th that attains "classic" status as a recording. I assume it's too late now; it wasn't done by the Titans of Early Stereo, it evidently cannot be done. Anyway, I am really grateful for this recommendation and I hope for a lot more "basic" recommendations like this so that I can make baby-steps toward becoming a knowledgeable listener of classical music someday. Maybe I'll never make it, but the baby steps matter to me. So thank you, everyone.


----------



## Blancrocher

I'll second some favorites that are currently at the bottom:

Beethoven (1770): Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux" - Gilels (DG) [it's most commonly found paired with a truly great Waldstein, btw. Also, I notice from Amazon that 26 is being re-released with 27 and 30]

Mozart (1756): Symphonies 35, 40, 41 - Szell [I bought this one on Trout's recommendation myself--no regrets!]

Bach, JS (1685), Gubaidulina: Violin Concertos - Mutter

Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Richter


----------



## SimonNZ

science said:


> I liked it of course!
> 
> Munrow is not my favorite in anything, although of course I recognize that he was a pioneer in his time and I'm grateful for what he did for us. But that's a really nice set of music.


That's good to hear. There are some Munrow albums that though still a good listen do sound a little dated, but that one I think is timeless.

What I should have asked is this: Of the 23 "obeyed" which was/were for you the most exciting? Which had the least personal connection (even though undoubtedly still fine albums)?


----------



## science

SimonNZ said:


> That's good to hear. There are some Munrow albums that though still a good listen do sound a little dated, but that one I think is timeless.
> 
> What I should have asked is this: Of the 23 "obeyed" which was/were for you the most exciting? Which had the least personal connection (even though undoubtedly still fine albums)?


I don't remember my initial reaction to everything very well, but the ones that I'm most grateful for until today are:


Bartók, Eötvös, Ligeti: Violin Concertos - Kopatchinskaya. 
Bach, JS: The Well-Tempered Clavier - Schiff (ECM).
Martinů: Cello Sonatas - Isserlis, Mustonen (BIS).
Schumann: Kinderszenen, etc. - Horowitz. 
Adams: The Dharma at Big Sur - Adams.

I think what those have in common is that they're things that I didn't already have, that I would almost have been willing to buy anyway, but probably wouldn't actually have gotten, so I wouldn't have heard them if not for the recommendations, but I am in fact very happy with them.

I will listen to that Munrow album again sometime soon. It's been several months since I listened to it, and it might give me something for the pre-1700s project.

Edit: Incidentally, have you heard Munrow's take on Dufay's Missa Se lay face ay pale?


----------



## science

Here is the real one!

*Recommendations Obeyed:*


Sorabji (1892): Opus Clavicembalisticum - Ogdon 1988 - KenOC, Wood, arcaneholocaust
Donizetti (1797): Lucia di Lammermoor - Sutherland 1961 Decca - ArtMusic, Wood, Bas
Bantock (1868): Fifine at the Fair - Beecham on EMI - AH music, ShropshireMoose, Wood, Burroughs
Beethoven (1770): Missa Solemnis - Klemperer 1966 EMI - GGluek, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm
Berlioz (1803): Benvenuto Cellini - Davis 1972 Philips - some guy, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm
Bartók (1881), Eötvös, Ligeti: Violin Concertos - Kopatchinskaya - senza sordino, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm
Ohana (1913): Works for Orchestra - Tamayo 2000 Timpani - Prodromides, Andolink, dgee, Rhythm
Romitelli (1963): Index of Metals - Octors 2005 Cypres - dgee, Wood, some guy
Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Schiff (ECM) - arcaneholocaust, TurnaboutVox, GioCar, alypius, SimonNZ, Rhythm
Berg (1885): Violin Concerto - Kranser, Webern - Mahlerian, TurnaboutVox, Burroughs, Wrahms, Trout, Rhythm
Martinů (1890): Cello Sonatas - Isserlis, Mustonen (BIS) - GioCar, arcaneholocaust, alypius, TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ, Rhythm
Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Gould - Jonathan Wrachford, Burroughs, GioCar, Bas, Rhythm
Mahler (1860): Das Lied von der Erde - Ludwig, Wunderlich, Klemperer - GGluek, arcaneholocaust, Trout, SimonNZ, Rhythm 
Strauss, R (1864): Four Last Songs, etc. - Norman, Masur - TurnaboutVox, amfortas, Marschallin Blair, Magnetic Ghost
Beethoven (1770): Fidelio - Klemperer - GGluek, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ, Mahlerian
Ligeti (1923): Etudes - Aimard -Trout, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ, Alypius, Rythym
Nono (1924): A Pierre, etc. - Heusinger / Neos - Mahlerian, ptr, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ, Rhythm 
Schumann (1810): Kinderszenen, etc. - Horowitz - shangoyal, Shropshire Mouse, GioCar, Blancrocher, Rhythm
Bartok (1881): String Quartets - Takacs Quartet - Alypius, Ptr, GioCar, Blancrocher, Rhythm
Adams (1947): The Dharma at Big Sur - Adams - Trout, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ, Alypius, Rhythm
Salonen (1958): Violin Concerto - Burroughs, arcaneholocaust, Trout, Blancrocher, Rhythm
Brumel (c.1460, etc.): The Art of the Netherlands - Munrow - SimonNZ, ptr, alypius, Rhythm 
Beethoven (1770): Symphonies #5, 7 - Kleiber - 20centrfuge, GioCar, join_cph, Nereffid, Rhythm 
Karkowski (1958) and Menche: Unleash - 2008 Alien8 - some guy, Wood, ptr, nathanb
Janequin (c. 1485): La Chasse et autres chansons - Ensemble Janequin - Winterreisender, SimonNZ, Nereffid
Bach, CPE (1714): Violin Sonatas - Beyer c. 2005 Zig Zag - Andolink, Wood, Nereffid
Haydn (1732): London Symphonies - C. Davis - HaydnBearstheClock, Trout, SimonNZ
Mozart (1756): Symphonies 38-41 - Mackerras: Scottish SO - Burroughs, Trout, Nereffid 
Copland (1900): Appalachian Spring - Bernstein, NYP - Burroughs, senza sordino, arcaneholocaust
Mantovani (1974): Le Sette Chiese - Mälkki 2008 - ptr, Wood, nathanb
Saint-Saëns (1835): Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs, senza sardina, Gio Car
Schoenberg (1874): Gurrelieder - Chailly (Decca) - TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ, GioCar
Lassus, Hassler, Erbach (1532, 1564, 1568): Festal Sacred Music of Bavaria - Wood, Nereffid 
Froberger (1616): Works for Harpsichord - Leonhardt - Blancrocher, Nereffid 
Schubert (1797): Piano Sonatas, D 850 & D784 - Uchida - Bruce, Myriadi
Bruckner (1824): Symphony #9 - Giulini - Trout, arcaneholocaust
Prokofiev (1891) & Shostakovich: Violin Concertos - Vengerov, Rostropovich - senza sordino, 20centrfuge
Bridge (1879): Violin Sonata, etc. - Nash Ensemble - TurnaboutVox, arcaneholocaust
Grainger (1882): various works in "Salute to Percy Grainger" on Decca - Sid James, Nereffid
Taneyev (1856): Suite de concert; Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - Oistrakh - senza sardine, ptr
Ravel (1875): Daphnis et Chloe - Munch - bigshot, mire pox

*Outstanding Recommendations: *

4 recommendations: 

Taverner (1490): Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - Parrott (pending feasibility) - MagneticGhost, TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ, Nereffid
Adams (1947): Violin Concerto - Hanslip - senza sardino, Trout, SimonNZ, Nereffid 

3 recommendations: 

Josquin (1450): De profundis & other Motets - Cordes / CPO - Alypius, SimonNZ, Nereffid
Susato (c. 1510), etc.: Two Renaissance Dance Bands, etc. - Munrow - ptr, SimonNZ, Winterreisender
Telemann (1681): Tafelmusik - Belder on Brilliant - HaydnBearstheClock, Wrahms, arcaneholocaust
Rameau (1683): Les grands motets - Christie - Wrahms, Nereffid, nathanb 
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 24 - Brendel, Mackerras - Burroughs, TurnaboutVox, Chordalrock
Schubert (1797): Piano Sonata, D 850 - Ashkenazy - Bruce, traverso, Pugg
Szymanowski (1882): Violin Concertos - Mordkovitch - senza sardina, Wrahms, SimonNZ 
Cage (1912): Sonatas & Interludes for Prepared Piano - Tilbury - SimonNZ, Ptr, Myriadi
Cage (1912): Europera 5 (pending feasibility) - ArtMusic, Wood, nathanb 
Pärt (1935): Kanon Pokajnen - Kaljuste (ECM) - OlivierM, MagneticGhost, nathanb

2 recommendations: 

Ventadorn (1100s), etc.: "Troubadours" - Clemencic - SimonNZ, Nereffid 
Dufay (c.1397) and the Court of Savoy: Missa Se la face ay pale, etc. - Kirkman (Hyperion) - Chordalrock, Nereffid 
Ockeghem (1410): Missa Caput, etc. - Wickham (Gaudeamus) - Chordalrock, Nereffid
Claudin de Sermisy (c. 1490), etc.: Henry VIII & his 6 Wives - Munrow - ptr, SimonNZ 
Bach, JS (1685): The Art of the Fugue - Leonhardt - Blancrocher, Myriadi 
Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Pietro de Maria - GioCar, Pugg
Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Jacobs - Clayton, Nereffid
Bach, CPE (1714): Magnificat - Rademann (HM) - Winterreisender, Nereffid 
Haydn (1732): Heiligmess, etc. - Marriner - HaydnBearstheClock, SimonNZ
Haydn (1732): Paris Symphonies - Kuijken - HaydnBearstheClock, SimonNZ
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos - Brendel, Marriner - arcaneholocaust, Trout
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #6, 17, 21 - Anda - bigshot, SimonNZ
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 21 - Gulda, Abbado - Burroughs, Bas
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 23 - Howard Shelley - Burroughs, arcaneholocaust
Beethoven (1770): Diabelli Variations - Schiff (ECM) - GioCar, nathanb
Beethoven (1770): Piano Concertos #3 & 4 - Perahia, Haitink - Burroughs, arcaneholocaust
Beethoven (1770): String Quartets, opp. 127 & 135 - Quartetto Italiano - TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ
Czerny (1791): Piano Sonatas #11, 1 - Margin Jones - AH music, TurnaboutVox
Schumann (1810): Piano Sonata #1, Kreisleriana - Perahia - Burroughs, TurnaboutVox
Schumann (1810), Grieg: Piano Concertos - Perahia, Davis - Burroughs, senza sordino
Schumann (1810): Fantasiestücke, etc. - Finghin Collins - TunraboutVox, Nereffid
Brahms (1833): Symphony #1, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra - Burroughs, Wrahms
Brahms (1833): Symphony #2, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra - Burroughs, Wrahms
Brahms (1833): Symphony #3, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra - Burroughs, Wrahms
Brahms (1833): Symphony #4, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra - Burroughs, Wrahms
Tchaikovsky (1840): Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs, Nereffid 
Sousa (1854): Marches - Hoskins, EMI - sid james, Winterreisender
Roussel (1869), etc.: Autour de la harpe - Montreal Chamber Players - Alypius, Ptr
Brian (1876): Symphonies #4 & 12 - Leaper - Wood, TurnaboutVox
Bartok (1881): The Miraculous Mandarin - Fischer - 20centrfuge, GioCar
Stravinsky (1882): Symphonies - Stravinsky: Columbia (Sony) - Blancrocher, joen_cph
Bridge (1891): Oration; etc. "In the Shadow of War" (BIS) - Isserlis - MagneticGhost, TurnaboutVox
Khachaturian (1893), Kabalevsky: Violin Concertos - Mordkovitch, Jarvi (Chandos) - MagneticGhost, TurnaboutVox
Lyatoshynsky (1895): Symphony #3 (pending feasibility) - Rhombic, joen_cph
Koppel (1944): Moon Child's Dream - Petri 1992 Sony - brands, joen_cph
Petitgirard (1950): The Little Prince - Petitgirard 2012 Naxos - Nereffid, Wood 
Saariaho (1952): 6 Japanese Gardens, etc. - Jodelet, etc. - SimonNZ, Mahlerian

1 recommendation: 

Anonymous (1200s), etc.: "Pilgrimage to Santiago" - Pickett - SimonNZ
"Negri" (1532): Le Gratie d'Amore - Ensemble La Folia - Wood
Lobo (1565) & Magalhães: Masterpieces of Portuguese Polyphony - Turner (Hyperion) - OlivierM
Monteverdi (1567): Selva morale e spirituale - Corbuz - SimonNZ
Kapsberger: 1st Book of Lute Tablature - Hopkinson Smith - Myriadi
Various (16th to 19th centuries): Psalms of David - Willcocks - SimonNZ
Pachelbel (1653): Hexachordum Apollinis - Butt - Myriadi
Marais (1656): Suites pour viole de gambe - Quintana - Sid James 
Vivaldi (1678): Violin Concertos per Pisendel - Sinkovsky - Alypius 
[*']Zelenka (1679): Trio Sonatas - Holliger (DG) - Myriadi 
[*']Zelenka (1679): Trio Sonatas - Holliger (ECM) - Myriadi 
Bach, JS (1685): Trio Sonatas - Koopman - Myriadi 
Bach, JS (1685): Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - Holloway - Myriadi
Bach, JS (1685): Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - Menuhin 1930s - Myriadi
Bach, JS (1685): Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - Menuhin 1957 - Myriadi
Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Fischer - Myriadi
Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Richter - GioCar
Bach, JS (1685): Goldberg Variations - Labadie - Vesuvius 
Bach, JS (1685): Trio Sonatas - Purcell Quartet (Chandos) - Vesuvius
Bach, JS (1685), Gubaidulina: Violin Concertos - Mutter - senza sordino 
Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Curtis - Clayton
Haydn (1732): The Creation - Spering - HaydnBearstheClock
Haydn (1732): Harmoniemesse - Harnoncourt - HaydnBearstheClock
Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 50 - Nomos Quartett - HaydnBearstheClock
Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 20 - London Haydn Quartet - HaydnBearstheClock
Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 33 - Buchberger Quartet - HaydnBearstheClock
Haydn (1732): Piano Sonatas H.XVI/49, 46, 20 - Couvert - HaydnBearstheClock
Haydn (1732): Piano Sonatas & Concertos - Ax - HaydnBearstheClock
Gossec (1734): Grande Messe des Mortes - (Naxos) - OlivierM
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #13 & 24 - Shelley - Burroughs 
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #21 & 24 - Shelley - Burroughs
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos (Vox Box edition; pending feasibility - Burroughs
Mozart (1756): Piano Quartets - Rubinstein - Chordalrock 
Mozart (1756): Requiem - Harnoncourt - Burroughs
Mozart (1756): Symphonies 35, 40, 41 - Szell - Trout
Mozart (1756): Symphonies 39-41, Bassoon Concerto - Immerseel - Wood 
Beethoven (1770), Schumann, Grieg, Brahms: Piano Concertos - Fleisher, Szell - Burroughs
Beethoven (1770), etc.: Piano concertos, etc. - Arrau "Virtuoso Philosopher" (EMI) - Burroughs 
Beethoven (1770): Diabelli Variations - Battersby (Naxos) - Chordalrock 
Beethoven (1770): Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux" - Gilels (DG) - GioCar
Beethoven (1770): String Quartets, opp. 130 & 133 - Quatuor Talich - TurnaboutVox
Beethoven (1770): Symphonies #3, 5 - Reiner - Myriadi 
Beethoven (1770): Symphony #6 - Bohm - bigshot
Beethoven (1770): Symphony #9 - Beecham - Shropshire Mouse 
Beethoven (1770): Symphony #9 - Furtwangler - Myriadi
Reicha (1770): Wind Quintets op. 88/5 & 91/1 - Michael Thompson (Naxos) - Winterreisender 
Schubert, Schumann (1797, 1810): Piano Sonatas - Perahia - Burroughs
Schumann (1810): Works for Piano & Orchestra - Perahia, Abbado - Burroughs 
Schumann (1810), Brahms: Violin Concertos - Zehetmair - Burroughs 
Schumann (1810), Lalo, Saint-Saens: Cello Concertos - Starker - senza sordino 
Chopin (1810): Piano Concerto #1, etc. - Ax, Mackerras (Sony) - Burroughs 
Chopin (1810): Piano Concerto #2, etc. - Ax, Mackerras (Sony) - Burroughs
Liszt (1811) & Grieg: Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs
Chopin (1810): Piano Concertos - Ax, Ormandy (RCA) - Burroughs 
Verdi (1813): Nabucco - Gardelli, Suliotis - Clayton
Verdi (1813): La Traviata - Callas, Rescigno 1958 - Marschallin Blair
Offenbach (1819): Gaite Parisienne - Fielder - bigshot 
Brahms (1833): Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs 
Brahms (1833): Piano Concerto #2 - Arrau, Giulini - Bas 
Bizet (1838): Carmen - Callas, Pretre (EMI) - Animato
Mussorgsky (1839): Pictures; Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - Solti - 20centrfuge
Tchaikovsky (1840): Swan Lake - Previn - Burroughs
Tchaikovsky (1840): Piano Concerto - Horowitz, Toscanini - big shot 
Tchaikovsky (1840), Brahms: Violin Concertos - Heifetz - senza sordino 
Dvorak (1841): Symphony #9 - Kondrashin: Vienna - Trout
Fauré (1845): Requiem - Marriner - 20centrfuge
Heuberger (1850), etc.: Schwarzkopf sings Operetta - Schwarzkopf - SimonNZ
Chausson (1855): Concert for violin, piano, and string quartet - Amoyal, Rogé, Q Ysaÿe (Decca) - OlivierM
Taneyev (1856): Oresteia - Wrahms
Elgar (1857), Carter: Cello Concertos - Weilerstein (Decca) - senza sordino
Elgar (1857): Enigma Variations - Menuhin - 20centrfuge
Mahler (1860): Das lied von der Erde - Kubelik - Marschallin Blair
Catoire (1861): 5 Pieces - Hamelin (Helios) - OlivierM 
Debussy (1862): Etudes - Uchida - Myriadi 
Debussy (1862): Preludes - Michelangelo - Myriadi 
Debussy (1862): Preludes - Zimerman - Myriadi 
Magnard (1865): Symphonies - Sanderling - Trout
Satie (1866) - De Leeuw (Decca, 2CD) - Myriadi 
Satie (1866) - De Leeuw (Philips, 3CD) - Myriadi 
Zemlinsky (1871): Songs - Haselbock, Henschel (Bridge) - TurnaboutVox 
Rachmaninoff (1873): Piano Concertos - Shelley - Burroughs
Ives (1874): Piano Sonata #2 - Kalish - Trout
Glière (1875): Symphony #3 Il'ya Muromets - Falletta - Winterreisender 
Caplet (1878): Le miroir de Jesus - Foster 2009 (Naxos / Marco Polo) - Prodromides
Respighi (1879): Fountains of Rome, etc. - Sinopoli - big shot
Bartok (1881): String Quartets #4 & 5 - Tokyo SQ - TurnaboutVox
Bax (1883): Orchestral Works, vol. 1 Chandos - Wrahms
Bax (1883): Symphony #7, Tintagel - Lloyd-Jones - Wrahms 
Martinů (1890): Symphony #1 - Neumann - SimonNZ
Martinů (1890): Symphony #5 - Järvi - SimonNZ
Prokofiev (1891): Symphonies #1 & 5 - Levine - 20centrfuge
Prokofiev (1891): Symphony #6 - Jarvi - 20centrfuge
Hindemith (1895): Piano Sonatas - Becker (Hyperion) - TurnaboutVox
Eisler (1898): Works for String Quartet - Leipziger SQ (CPO) - OlivierM
Scelsi (1905): Music for Solo Cello - Marie-Uitti - Myriadi
Shostakovich (1906): Symphony #10 - Mravinsky - mire pox
Rozsa (1907): Violin Concerto, etc. - Heifetz - Burroughs
Carter (1908): String Quartets - Juilliard SQ - GioCar
Messiaen (1908): Quartet for the End of Time - Chung, etc. - 20centrfuge
Cage (1912): Music of Changes - Tudor - Myradi
Cage (1912), Wolff, Feldman - Tudor - Myradi
Xenakis (1922): Synaphai, etc. (Orchestral Works v. 3) - Tamayo - Myriadi
Rosenman (1924): Fantastic Voyage - Prodromides - pending feasibility
Gubaidulina (1931): Night in Memphis - Wood
Zappa (1940) - Ensemble Ambrosias - Nereffid 
Adams (1947): The Chairman Dances, etc. - De Waart - 20centrfuge 
Feiler (1951): Music for dead Europeans - ptr - pending feasibility
Abrahamsen (1952): Let Me Tell You - Hannigan - Nereffid
Adams, LJ (1952), etc.: The Stone People - Moore - Nereffid 
Gomelskaya (1964): Symphony #2 'Ukraine Forever - wood - pending feasibility, else the link

+ Rhythm's command to listen to the oldest composer first in case of ties (which is why I've recorded everyone's birth years)

*Thank you so much to everyone who has taken time and trouble to recommend things for me to listen to, and especially thanks to those who have taken the further time to look over the list of recommendations and confirm other people's recommendations. This project is meaning more to me than you can probably understand, and I'm truly grateful for all of your help.

Please do not hesitate to recommend more recordings! If necessary, I will get creative about how to keep track of them all! Especially, recommend everything that you really love, and recommend everything that you think a knowledgeable classical listener ought to know. Please recommend anything you would recommend to anyone under any circumstance. I'm perfectly desperate for more recommendations!*

Unlike when I began this project, I now live on the road, semi-retired, traveling semi-permanently, and I have a very strict budget. I will not be able to purchase very much music! I have been listening to the recordings you've commanded out of order so that I can just listen to the recordings I already own. However, according to your commands, I will make a few new purchases whenever possible, emphasizing that it will not be very often.

Please, please do recommend all recordings that you love, and second each others' recommendations.


----------



## Bettina

As far as I can tell, Gould's recording of Bach's Well-Tempered Clavier has not yet been recommended. I highly recommend this recording and I'm surprised that I'm the first to do so in this thread. 

Please, Gould fans on TC, I beg you to support my nomination, so that the OP can experience this amazing recording!


----------



## science

Bettina said:


> As far as I can tell, Gould's recording of Bach's Well-Tempered Clavier has not yet been recommended. I highly recommend this recording and I'm surprised that I'm the first to do so in this thread.
> 
> Please, Gould fans on TC, I beg you to support my nomination, so that the OP can experience this amazing recording!


I have! It was the 12th command I obeyed for this project. I've listened to it a few other times as well. That's a great recommendation, though, and I appreciate it.

Please recommend other recordings that you love!


----------



## Bettina

science said:


> I have! It was the 12th command I obeyed for this project. I've listened to it a few other times as well. That's a great recommendation, though, and I appreciate it.
> 
> Please recommend other recordings that you love!


I'm glad that you've had a chance to experience the magic of Glenn Gould!  OK, here's another recommendation: Stephen Hough's recording "Cesar Franck: Piano Music."


----------



## science

*Thank you so much to everyone who has taken time and trouble to recommend things for me to listen to, and especially thanks to those who have taken the further time to look over the list of recommendations and confirm other people's recommendations. This project is meaning more to me than you can probably understand, and I'm truly grateful for all of your help.

Please do not hesitate to recommend more recordings! If necessary, I will get creative about how to keep track of them all! Especially, recommend everything that you really love, and recommend everything that you think a knowledgeable classical listener ought to know. Please recommend anything you would recommend to anyone under any circumstance. I'm perfectly desperate for more recommendations!*

Unlike when I began this project, I now live on the road, semi-retired, traveling semi-permanently, and I have a very strict budget. I will not be able to purchase very much music! I have been listening to the recordings you've commanded out of order so that I can just listen to the recordings I already own. However, according to your commands, I will make a few new purchases whenever possible, emphasizing that it will not be very often.

Please, please do recommend all recordings that you love, and second each others' recommendations.

*Recommendations Obeyed:*


Sorabji (1892): Opus Clavicembalisticum - Ogdon 1988 - KenOC, Wood, arcaneholocaust
Donizetti (1797): Lucia di Lammermoor - Sutherland 1961 Decca - ArtMusic, Wood, Bas
Bantock (1868): Fifine at the Fair - Beecham on EMI - AH music, ShropshireMoose, Wood, Burroughs
Beethoven (1770): Missa Solemnis - Klemperer 1966 EMI - GGluek, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm
Berlioz (1803): Benvenuto Cellini - Davis 1972 Philips - some guy, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm
Bartók (1881), Eötvös, Ligeti: Violin Concertos - Kopatchinskaya - senza sordino, Wood, Burroughs, Rhythm
Ohana (1913): Works for Orchestra - Tamayo 2000 Timpani - Prodromides, Andolink, dgee, Rhythm
Romitelli (1963): Index of Metals - Octors 2005 Cypres - dgee, Wood, some guy
Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Schiff (ECM) - arcaneholocaust, TurnaboutVox, GioCar, alypius, SimonNZ, Rhythm
Berg (1885): Violin Concerto - Kranser, Webern - Mahlerian, TurnaboutVox, Burroughs, Wrahms, Trout, Rhythm
Martinů (1890): Cello Sonatas - Isserlis, Mustonen (BIS) - GioCar, arcaneholocaust, alypius, TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ, Rhythm
Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Gould - Jonathan Wrachford, Burroughs, GioCar, Bas, Rhythm
Mahler (1860): Das Lied von der Erde - Ludwig, Wunderlich, Klemperer - GGluek, arcaneholocaust, Trout, SimonNZ, Rhythm 
Strauss, R (1864): Four Last Songs, etc. - Norman, Masur - TurnaboutVox, amfortas, Marschallin Blair, Magnetic Ghost
Beethoven (1770): Fidelio - Klemperer - GGluek, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ, Mahlerian
Ligeti (1923): Etudes - Aimard -Trout, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ, Alypius, Rythym
Nono (1924): A Pierre, etc. - Heusinger / Neos - Mahlerian, ptr, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ, Rhythm 
Schumann (1810): Kinderszenen, etc. - Horowitz - shangoyal, Shropshire Mouse, GioCar, Blancrocher, Rhythm
Bartok (1881): String Quartets - Takacs Quartet - Alypius, Ptr, GioCar, Blancrocher, Rhythm
Adams (1947): The Dharma at Big Sur - Adams - Trout, arcaneholocaust, SimonNZ, Alypius, Rhythm
Salonen (1958): Violin Concerto - Burroughs, arcaneholocaust, Trout, Blancrocher, Rhythm
Brumel (c.1460, etc.): The Art of the Netherlands - Munrow - SimonNZ, ptr, alypius, Rhythm 
Beethoven (1770): Symphonies #5, 7 - Kleiber - 20centrfuge, GioCar, join_cph, Nereffid, Rhythm 
Karkowski (1958) and Menche: Unleash - 2008 Alien8 - some guy, Wood, ptr, nathanb
Janequin (c. 1485): La Chasse et autres chansons - Ensemble Janequin - Winterreisender, SimonNZ, Nereffid
Bach, CPE (1714): Violin Sonatas - Beyer c. 2005 Zig Zag - Andolink, Wood, Nereffid
Haydn (1732): London Symphonies - C. Davis - HaydnBearstheClock, Trout, SimonNZ
Mozart (1756): Symphonies 38-41 - Mackerras: Scottish SO - Burroughs, Trout, Nereffid 
Copland (1900): Appalachian Spring - Bernstein, NYP - Burroughs, senza sordino, arcaneholocaust
Mantovani (1974): Le Sette Chiese - Mälkki 2008 - ptr, Wood, nathanb
Saint-Saëns (1835): Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs, senza sardina, Gio Car
Schoenberg (1874): Gurrelieder - Chailly (Decca) - TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ, GioCar
Lassus, Hassler, Erbach (1532, 1564, 1568): Festal Sacred Music of Bavaria - Wood, Nereffid 
Froberger (1616): Works for Harpsichord - Leonhardt - Blancrocher, Nereffid 
Schubert (1797): Piano Sonatas, D 850 & D784 - Uchida - Bruce, Myriadi
Bruckner (1824): Symphony #9 - Giulini - Trout, arcaneholocaust
Prokofiev (1891) & Shostakovich: Violin Concertos - Vengerov, Rostropovich - senza sordino, 20centrfuge
Bridge (1879): Violin Sonata, etc. - Nash Ensemble - TurnaboutVox, arcaneholocaust
Grainger (1882): various works in "Salute to Percy Grainger" on Decca - Sid James, Nereffid
Taneyev (1856): Suite de concert; Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - Oistrakh - senza sardine, ptr
Ravel (1875): Daphnis et Chloe - Munch - bigshot, mire pox

*Outstanding Recommendations: *

4 recommendations: 

Taverner (1490): Missa Gloria Tibi Trinitas - Parrott (pending feasibility) - MagneticGhost, TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ, Nereffid
Adams (1947): Violin Concerto - Hanslip - senza sardino, Trout, SimonNZ, Nereffid 

3 recommendations: 

Josquin (1450): De profundis & other Motets - Cordes / CPO - Alypius, SimonNZ, Nereffid
Susato (c. 1510), etc.: Two Renaissance Dance Bands, etc. - Munrow - ptr, SimonNZ, Winterreisender
Telemann (1681): Tafelmusik - Belder on Brilliant - HaydnBearstheClock, Wrahms, arcaneholocaust
Rameau (1683): Les grands motets - Christie - Wrahms, Nereffid, nathanb 
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 24 - Brendel, Mackerras - Burroughs, TurnaboutVox, Chordalrock
Schubert (1797): Piano Sonata, D 850 - Ashkenazy - Bruce, traverso, Pugg
Szymanowski (1882): Violin Concertos - Mordkovitch - senza sardina, Wrahms, SimonNZ 
Cage (1912): Sonatas & Interludes for Prepared Piano - Tilbury - SimonNZ, Ptr, Myriadi
Cage (1912): Europera 5 (pending feasibility) - ArtMusic, Wood, nathanb 
Pärt (1935): Kanon Pokajnen - Kaljuste (ECM) - OlivierM, MagneticGhost, nathanb

2 recommendations: 

Ventadorn (1100s), etc.: "Troubadours" - Clemencic - SimonNZ, Nereffid 
Dufay (c.1397) and the Court of Savoy: Missa Se la face ay pale, etc. - Kirkman (Hyperion) - Chordalrock, Nereffid 
Ockeghem (1410): Missa Caput, etc. - Wickham (Gaudeamus) - Chordalrock, Nereffid
Claudin de Sermisy (c. 1490), etc.: Henry VIII & his 6 Wives - Munrow - ptr, SimonNZ 
Bach, JS (1685): The Art of the Fugue - Leonhardt - Blancrocher, Myriadi 
Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Pietro de Maria - GioCar, Pugg
Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Jacobs - Clayton, Nereffid
Bach, CPE (1714): Magnificat - Rademann (HM) - Winterreisender, Nereffid 
Haydn (1732): Heiligmess, etc. - Marriner - HaydnBearstheClock, SimonNZ
Haydn (1732): Paris Symphonies - Kuijken - HaydnBearstheClock, SimonNZ
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos - Brendel, Marriner - arcaneholocaust, Trout
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #6, 17, 21 - Anda - bigshot, SimonNZ
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 21 - Gulda, Abbado - Burroughs, Bas
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #20 & 23 - Howard Shelley - Burroughs, arcaneholocaust
Beethoven (1770): Diabelli Variations - Schiff (ECM) - GioCar, nathanb
Beethoven (1770): Piano Concertos #3 & 4 - Perahia, Haitink - Burroughs, arcaneholocaust
Beethoven (1770): String Quartets, opp. 127 & 135 - Quartetto Italiano - TurnaboutVox, SimonNZ
Czerny (1791): Piano Sonatas #11, 1 - Margin Jones - AH music, TurnaboutVox
Schumann (1810): Piano Sonata #1, Kreisleriana - Perahia - Burroughs, TurnaboutVox
Schumann (1810), Grieg: Piano Concertos - Perahia, Davis - Burroughs, senza sordino
Schumann (1810): Fantasiestücke, etc. - Finghin Collins - TunraboutVox, Nereffid
Brahms (1833): Symphony #1, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra - Burroughs, Wrahms
Brahms (1833): Symphony #2, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra - Burroughs, Wrahms
Brahms (1833): Symphony #3, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra - Burroughs, Wrahms
Brahms (1833): Symphony #4, etc. - Ashkenazy; Cleveland Orchestra - Burroughs, Wrahms
Tchaikovsky (1840): Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs, Nereffid 
Sousa (1854): Marches - Hoskins, EMI - sid james, Winterreisender
Roussel (1869), etc.: Autour de la harpe - Montreal Chamber Players - Alypius, Ptr
Brian (1876): Symphonies #4 & 12 - Leaper - Wood, TurnaboutVox
Bartok (1881): The Miraculous Mandarin - Fischer - 20centrfuge, GioCar
Stravinsky (1882): Symphonies - Stravinsky: Columbia (Sony) - Blancrocher, joen_cph
Bridge (1891): Oration; etc. "In the Shadow of War" (BIS) - Isserlis - MagneticGhost, TurnaboutVox
Khachaturian (1893), Kabalevsky: Violin Concertos - Mordkovitch, Jarvi (Chandos) - MagneticGhost, TurnaboutVox
Lyatoshynsky (1895): Symphony #3 (pending feasibility) - Rhombic, joen_cph
Koppel (1944): Moon Child's Dream - Petri 1992 Sony - brands, joen_cph
Petitgirard (1950): The Little Prince - Petitgirard 2012 Naxos - Nereffid, Wood 
Saariaho (1952): 6 Japanese Gardens, etc. - Jodelet, etc. - SimonNZ, Mahlerian

1 recommendation: 

Anonymous (1200s), etc.: "Pilgrimage to Santiago" - Pickett - SimonNZ
"Negri" (1532): Le Gratie d'Amore - Ensemble La Folia - Wood
Lobo (1565) & Magalhães: Masterpieces of Portuguese Polyphony - Turner (Hyperion) - OlivierM
Monteverdi (1567): Selva morale e spirituale - Corbuz - SimonNZ
Kapsberger: 1st Book of Lute Tablature - Hopkinson Smith - Myriadi
Various (16th to 19th centuries): Psalms of David - Willcocks - SimonNZ
Pachelbel (1653): Hexachordum Apollinis - Butt - Myriadi
Marais (1656): Suites pour viole de gambe - Quintana - Sid James 
Vivaldi (1678): Violin Concertos per Pisendel - Sinkovsky - Alypius 
Zelenka (1679): Trio Sonatas - Holliger (DG) - Myriadi 
Zelenka (1679): Trio Sonatas - Holliger (ECM) - Myriadi 
Bach, JS (1685): Trio Sonatas - Koopman - Myriadi 
Bach, JS (1685): Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - Holloway - Myriadi
Bach, JS (1685): Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - Menuhin 1930s - Myriadi
Bach, JS (1685): Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin - Menuhin 1957 - Myriadi
Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Fischer - Myriadi
Bach, JS (1685): The Well-Tempered Clavier - Richter - GioCar
Bach, JS (1685): Goldberg Variations - Labadie - Vesuvius 
Bach, JS (1685): Trio Sonatas - Purcell Quartet (Chandos) - Vesuvius
Bach, JS (1685), Gubaidulina: Violin Concertos - Mutter - senza sordino 
Handel (1685): Giulio Cesare - Curtis - Clayton
Haydn (1732): The Creation - Spering - HaydnBearstheClock
Haydn (1732): Harmoniemesse - Harnoncourt - HaydnBearstheClock
Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 50 - Nomos Quartett - HaydnBearstheClock
Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 20 - London Haydn Quartet - HaydnBearstheClock
Haydn (1732): String Quartets, op. 33 - Buchberger Quartet - HaydnBearstheClock
Haydn (1732): Piano Sonatas H.XVI/49, 46, 20 - Couvert - HaydnBearstheClock
Haydn (1732): Piano Sonatas & Concertos - Ax - HaydnBearstheClock
Gossec (1734): Grande Messe des Mortes - (Naxos) - OlivierM
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #13 & 24 - Shelley - Burroughs 
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #21 & 24 - Shelley - Burroughs
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos (Vox Box edition; pending feasibility - Burroughs
Mozart (1756): Piano Quartets - Rubinstein - Chordalrock 
Mozart (1756): Requiem - Harnoncourt - Burroughs
Mozart (1756): Symphonies 35, 40, 41 - Szell - Trout
Mozart (1756): Symphonies 39-41, Bassoon Concerto - Immerseel - Wood 
Beethoven (1770), Schumann, Grieg, Brahms: Piano Concertos - Fleisher, Szell - Burroughs
Beethoven (1770), etc.: Piano concertos, etc. - Arrau "Virtuoso Philosopher" (EMI) - Burroughs 
Beethoven (1770): Diabelli Variations - Battersby (Naxos) - Chordalrock 
Beethoven (1770): Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux" - Gilels (DG) - GioCar
Beethoven (1770): String Quartets, opp. 130 & 133 - Quatuor Talich - TurnaboutVox
Beethoven (1770): Symphonies #3, 5 - Reiner - Myriadi 
Beethoven (1770): Symphony #6 - Bohm - bigshot
Beethoven (1770): Symphony #9 - Beecham - Shropshire Mouse 
Beethoven (1770): Symphony #9 - Furtwangler - Myriadi
Reicha (1770): Wind Quintets op. 88/5 & 91/1 - Michael Thompson (Naxos) - Winterreisender 
Schubert, Schumann (1797, 1810): Piano Sonatas - Perahia - Burroughs
Schumann (1810): Works for Piano & Orchestra - Perahia, Abbado - Burroughs 
Schumann (1810), Brahms: Violin Concertos - Zehetmair - Burroughs 
Schumann (1810), Lalo, Saint-Saens: Cello Concertos - Starker - senza sordino 
Chopin (1810): Piano Concerto #1, etc. - Ax, Mackerras (Sony) - Burroughs 
Chopin (1810): Piano Concerto #2, etc. - Ax, Mackerras (Sony) - Burroughs
Liszt (1811) & Grieg: Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs
Chopin (1810): Piano Concertos - Ax, Ormandy (RCA) - Burroughs 
Verdi (1813): Nabucco - Gardelli, Suliotis - Clayton
Verdi (1813): La Traviata - Callas, Rescigno 1958 - Marschallin Blair
Offenbach (1819): Gaite Parisienne - Fielder - bigshot 
Franck (1822): Piano Music - Hough - Bettina 
Brahms (1833): Piano Concertos - Hough - Burroughs 
Brahms (1833): Piano Concerto #2 - Arrau, Giulini - Bas 
Bizet (1838): Carmen - Callas, Pretre (EMI) - Animato
Mussorgsky (1839): Pictures; Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra - Solti - 20centrfuge
Tchaikovsky (1840): Swan Lake - Previn - Burroughs
Tchaikovsky (1840): Piano Concerto - Horowitz, Toscanini - big shot 
Tchaikovsky (1840), Brahms: Violin Concertos - Heifetz - senza sordino 
Dvorak (1841): Symphony #9 - Kondrashin: Vienna - Trout
Fauré (1845): Requiem - Marriner - 20centrfuge
Heuberger (1850), etc.: Schwarzkopf sings Operetta - Schwarzkopf - SimonNZ
Chausson (1855): Concert for violin, piano, and string quartet - Amoyal, Rogé, Q Ysaÿe (Decca) - OlivierM
Taneyev (1856): Oresteia - Wrahms
Elgar (1857), Carter: Cello Concertos - Weilerstein (Decca) - senza sordino
Elgar (1857): Enigma Variations - Menuhin - 20centrfuge
Mahler (1860): Das lied von der Erde - Kubelik - Marschallin Blair
Catoire (1861): 5 Pieces - Hamelin (Helios) - OlivierM 
Debussy (1862): Etudes - Uchida - Myriadi 
Debussy (1862): Preludes - Michelangelo - Myriadi 
Debussy (1862): Preludes - Zimerman - Myriadi 
Magnard (1865): Symphonies - Sanderling - Trout
Satie (1866) - De Leeuw (Decca, 2CD) - Myriadi 
Satie (1866) - De Leeuw (Philips, 3CD) - Myriadi 
Zemlinsky (1871): Songs - Haselbock, Henschel (Bridge) - TurnaboutVox 
Rachmaninoff (1873): Piano Concertos - Shelley - Burroughs
Ives (1874): Piano Sonata #2 - Kalish - Trout
Glière (1875): Symphony #3 Il'ya Muromets - Falletta - Winterreisender 
Caplet (1878): Le miroir de Jesus - Foster 2009 (Naxos / Marco Polo) - Prodromides
Respighi (1879): Fountains of Rome, etc. - Sinopoli - big shot
Bartok (1881): String Quartets #4 & 5 - Tokyo SQ - TurnaboutVox
Bax (1883): Orchestral Works, vol. 1 Chandos - Wrahms
Bax (1883): Symphony #7, Tintagel - Lloyd-Jones - Wrahms 
Martinů (1890): Symphony #1 - Neumann - SimonNZ
Martinů (1890): Symphony #5 - Järvi - SimonNZ
Prokofiev (1891): Symphonies #1 & 5 - Levine - 20centrfuge
Prokofiev (1891): Symphony #6 - Jarvi - 20centrfuge
Hindemith (1895): Piano Sonatas - Becker (Hyperion) - TurnaboutVox
Eisler (1898): Works for String Quartet - Leipziger SQ (CPO) - OlivierM
Scelsi (1905): Music for Solo Cello - Marie-Uitti - Myriadi
Shostakovich (1906): Symphony #10 - Mravinsky - mire pox
Rozsa (1907): Violin Concerto, etc. - Heifetz - Burroughs
Carter (1908): String Quartets - Juilliard SQ - GioCar
Messiaen (1908): Quartet for the End of Time - Chung, etc. - 20centrfuge
Cage (1912): Music of Changes - Tudor - Myradi
Cage (1912), Wolff, Feldman - Tudor - Myradi
Xenakis (1922): Synaphai, etc. (Orchestral Works v. 3) - Tamayo - Myriadi
Rosenman (1924): Fantastic Voyage - Prodromides - pending feasibility
Gubaidulina (1931): Night in Memphis - Wood
Zappa (1940) - Ensemble Ambrosias - Nereffid 
Adams (1947): The Chairman Dances, etc. - De Waart - 20centrfuge 
Feiler (1951): Music for dead Europeans - ptr - pending feasibility
Abrahamsen (1952): Let Me Tell You - Hannigan - Nereffid
Adams, LJ (1952), etc.: The Stone People - Moore - Nereffid 
Gomelskaya (1964): Symphony #2 'Ukraine Forever - wood - pending feasibility, else the link

+ Rhythm's command to listen to the oldest composer first in case of ties (which is why I've recorded everyone's birth years)


----------



## Mal

I second:

Haydn (1732): Paris Symphonies - Kuijken - HaydnBearstheClock, SimonNZ
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos - Brendel, Marriner - arcaneholocaust, Trout
Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #6, 17, 21 - Anda - bigshot, SimonNZ
Beethoven (1770): Piano Concertos #3 & 4 - Perahia, Haitink - Burroughs, arcaneholocaust
Mozart (1756): Symphonies 35, 40, 41 - Szell - Trout
Beethoven (1770): Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux" - Gilels (DG) - GioCar
Beethoven (1770): Symphony #6 - Bohm - bigshot
Tchaikovsky (1840), Brahms: Violin Concertos - Heifetz - senza sordino
Dvorak (1841): Symphony #9 - Kondrashin: Vienna - Trout


----------



## science

Mal said:


> I second:
> 
> Haydn (1732): Paris Symphonies - Kuijken - HaydnBearstheClock, SimonNZ
> Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos - Brendel, Marriner - arcaneholocaust, Trout
> Mozart (1756): Piano Concertos #6, 17, 21 - Anda - bigshot, SimonNZ
> Beethoven (1770): Piano Concertos #3 & 4 - Perahia, Haitink - Burroughs, arcaneholocaust
> Mozart (1756): Symphonies 35, 40, 41 - Szell - Trout
> Beethoven (1770): Piano Sonata #26 "Les Adieux" - Gilels (DG) - GioCar
> Beethoven (1770): Symphony #6 - Bohm - bigshot
> Tchaikovsky (1840), Brahms: Violin Concertos - Heifetz - senza sordino
> Dvorak (1841): Symphony #9 - Kondrashin: Vienna - Trout


If I could "love" this post rather than merely "liking" it, I would!

Thank you so much!


----------



## bharbeke

I will add my support to these recommendations:

[*]Beethoven (1770): Piano Concertos #3 & 4 - Perahia, Haitink - Burroughs, arcaneholocaust
[*]Beethoven (1770), Schumann, Grieg, Brahms: Piano Concertos - Fleisher, Szell - Burroughs

My picks:

Haydn: Symphony No. 95 (Harnoncourt/Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, but I have yet to hear a version that was not exemplary)
Mozart: Symphony No. 31 "Paris" (Levine, Vienna Philharmonic)
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 (Bernstein, Boston Symphony Orchestra)
Mozart: Horn Concertos (Linder, Swarowsky, Vienna State Opera Orchestra)(part of the Big Mozart Box, so very affordable)
Beethoven: Symphony No. 8 (Klemperer, Cologne Radio Symphony Orchestra)
Beethoven: Violin Concerto (Isabelle Faust, Jiri Belohlavek, Prague Philharmonia)
Beethoven: Piano Sonatas (Yusuke Kikuchi)
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 (Kleiber, Vienna Philharmonic)
Rossini: William Tell (Lamberto Gardelli, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra)
Mendelssohn: Octet (Hausmusik London)
Liszt: Totentanz (Krystian Zimerman, Seiji Ozawa, Boston Symphony Orchestra)
Brahms: Triumphlied (Giuseppe Sinopoli, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Prague Philharmonic Chorus)
Saint-Saens: Symphony No.3 (Gaston Litaize, Daniel Barenboim, Chicago Symphony Orchestra)
Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 (Szell, Cleveland Symphony Orchestra)
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake (Dutoit, Montreal Symphony)
Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty (Mikhail Pletnev, Russian National Orchestra)
Holst: The Planets (Andre Previn, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra)
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue (James Levine, Chicago Symphony Orchestra)
Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 (Bernstein 1959 version)
Ravel: Daphnis and Chloe (Munch, Boston Symphony Orchestra)
Orff: Carmina Burana (Thielemann, Orchester der Deutschen Oper Berlin)

That's probably enough for now.


----------



## science

bharbeke said:


> I will add my support to these recommendations:
> 
> [*]Beethoven (1770): Piano Concertos #3 & 4 - Perahia, Haitink - Burroughs, arcaneholocaust
> [*]Beethoven (1770), Schumann, Grieg, Brahms: Piano Concertos - Fleisher, Szell - Burroughs
> 
> My picks:
> 
> Haydn: Symphony No. 95 (Harnoncourt/Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra, but I have yet to hear a version that was not exemplary)
> Mozart: Symphony No. 31 "Paris" (Levine, Vienna Philharmonic)
> Mozart: Symphony No. 40 (Bernstein, Boston Symphony Orchestra)
> Mozart: Horn Concertos (Linder, Swarowsky, Vienna State Opera Orchestra)(part of the Big Mozart Box, so very affordable)
> Beethoven: Symphony No. 8 (Klemperer, Cologne Radio Symphony Orchestra)
> Beethoven: Violin Concerto (Isabelle Faust, Jiri Belohlavek, Prague Philharmonia)
> Beethoven: Piano Sonatas (Yusuke Kikuchi)
> Schubert: Symphony No. 3 (Kleiber, Vienna Philharmonic)
> Rossini: William Tell (Lamberto Gardelli, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra)
> Mendelssohn: Octet (Hausmusik London)
> Liszt: Totentanz (Krystian Zimerman, Seiji Ozawa, Boston Symphony Orchestra)
> Brahms: Triumphlied (Giuseppe Sinopoli, Czech Philharmonic Orchestra, Prague Philharmonic Chorus)
> Saint-Saens: Symphony No.3 (Gaston Litaize, Daniel Barenboim, Chicago Symphony Orchestra)
> Dvorak: Symphony No. 9 (Szell, Cleveland Symphony Orchestra)
> Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake (Dutoit, Montreal Symphony)
> Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty (Mikhail Pletnev, Russian National Orchestra)
> Holst: The Planets (Andre Previn, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra)
> Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue (James Levine, Chicago Symphony Orchestra)
> Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 (Bernstein 1959 version)
> Ravel: Daphnis and Chloe (Munch, Boston Symphony Orchestra)
> Orff: Carmina Burana (Thielemann, Orchester der Deutschen Oper Berlin)
> 
> That's probably enough for now.


Fantastic! Great work!


----------



## Portamento

I support:

Cage (1912): Sonatas & Interludes for Prepared Piano - Tilbury - SimonNZ, Ptr, Myriadi
Czerny (1791): Piano Sonatas #11, 1 - Margin Jones - AH music, TurnaboutVox
Stravinsky (1882): Symphonies - Stravinsky: Columbia (Sony) - Blancrocher, joen_cph
Saariaho (1952): 6 Japanese Gardens, etc. - Jodelet, etc. - SimonNZ, Mahlerian
Messiaen (1908): Quartet for the End of Time - Chung, etc. - 20centrfuge
Abrahamsen (1952): Let Me Tell You - Hannigan - Nereffid

My picks:

Ashton (1859): Piano Music, vol. 1 - Grimwood - 
Christiansen (1932): Op. 50 Requiem Of Art (Aus "Celtic") Fluxorum Organum II - 
Hovhaness (1911): Requiem and Resurrection, Symphony #19 "Vishnu" - Hovhaness - 
Jongen (1873), De Greef: Matrix 2 - Fox, Eynden - 
Nørgård (1932): String Quartets #7, 8, 9, 10 - Kroger Quartet - 
Schmitt (1870): La Tragédie de Salomé - Schmitt: Columbia (Masterworks) - 
Schmitt (1870): La Tragédie de Salomé, etc. - Tortelier - 
Schuller (1925): Of Reminiscences and Reflections, etc. - Schuller, Bernardi -
Vierne (1870): Chamber Music - Spiegel String Quartet -
Weinberg (1919): Orchestral & Chamber Works - Kremerata Baltica -


----------



## science

Portamento said:


> I support:
> 
> Cage (1912): Sonatas & Interludes for Prepared Piano - Tilbury - SimonNZ, Ptr, Myriadi
> Czerny (1791): Piano Sonatas #11, 1 - Margin Jones - AH music, TurnaboutVox
> Stravinsky (1882): Symphonies - Stravinsky: Columbia (Sony) - Blancrocher, joen_cph
> Saariaho (1952): 6 Japanese Gardens, etc. - Jodelet, etc. - SimonNZ, Mahlerian
> Messiaen (1908): Quartet for the End of Time - Chung, etc. - 20centrfuge
> Abrahamsen (1952): Let Me Tell You - Hannigan - Nereffid
> 
> My picks:
> 
> Ashton (1859): Piano Music, vol. 1 - Grimwood -
> Christiansen (1932): Op. 50 Requiem Of Art (Aus "Celtic") Fluxorum Organum II -
> Hovhaness (1911): Requiem and Resurrection, Symphony #19 "Vishnu" - Hovhaness -
> Jongen (1873), De Greef: Matrix 2 - Fox, Eynden -
> Nørgård (1932): String Quartets #7, 8, 9, 10 - Kroger Quartet -
> Schmitt (1870): La Tragédie de Salomé - Schmitt: Columbia (Masterworks) -
> Schmitt (1870): La Tragédie de Salomé, etc. - Tortelier -
> Schuller (1925): Of Reminiscences and Reflections, etc. - Schuller, Bernardi -
> Vierne (1870): Chamber Music - Spiegel String Quartet -
> Weinberg (1919): Orchestral & Chamber Works - Kremerata Baltica -


Nice work, Port!


----------

